# Stories On The Go - KBoards Flash Anthology - PUBLISHED!



## Selina Fenech

*UPDATED 2014-08-09*
Now we're in the slow stage of getting the ebook itself together, we've condensing all discussion about this project into this one thread. The book cover is done, but we're still talking about the book description and marketing at this stage while Andrew gets the anthology together.

*We need to know if you are a NYT or other big list bestselling author for the blurb! Just comment if you are so we can include your name. *

*UPDATED 2014-07-05*
We have hit our target of 101 stories and are closed for submissions! Thanks everyone!

*UPDATED 2014-06-03*
*The Background- *The original KBoards Flash anthology project (concept by Hugh Howey- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172794.0.html, continued into other threads) lost momentum due to the scale involved and other issues. We all say big thank yous to Gennita, SWolf, Texasgirl and others for the work they did up to that point, we all appreciated it and understand it was just unfeasible as it was.
I posted my original post (below) which started conversation about the KBoards anthology again, and many of us still wanted it to continue.

*The Update-*
Andrew Ashling proposed we go ahead with a much simpler model of simply releasing the Anthology as a freebie rather than the complicated legal aspects and administration of arranging proceeds to go to charity. (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.msg2633674.html#msg2633674)

At this point in the conversation, Andrew has taken charge and set up a place for people with their Flash fiction finished, beta-read, polished, and ready to go to send them in! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.msg2634638.html#msg2634638

_Instructions removed now submissions are closed._

*We're now at maximum capacity and submissions are closed!*

You can still join in discussions for finalizing getting the anthology out into the world (blurb planning, etc)

*Other Relevant Threads discussing this current anthology-*
Title and Cover Art Done! Help us get the blurb right here- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186855.0.html 
Andrew's Progress report thread- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186863.0.html
The How/Where we publish decisions thread- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187082.0.html

*My Original Post that started this thread-*
I've been waiting for someone else to start talking about this, but either I've missed it (if so, please point me there!), or no one else has yet. Since the official thread got locked, and I believe most of us who were ready to go were contacted privately, I feel a bit weird posting this at all, like it's taboo somehow. 
But I know a lot of us did finish our flash for what would have been the Kboards anthology, and if it's not going ahead, I would still love to read what everyone wrote! I was looking forward to reading the Kboards anthology more than I was looking forward to being part of it, which is ONE HUGE EXCITOBEAST AMOUNT!
I'm not here to talk about the fate of the anthology, I'm here to ask, anyone want to share? Could we just create a thread, right here, posting our flash fiction we created, just for the fun of it and community experience? 
I already went ahead and posted mine for my fans on my own website. I'm impatient like that. So I'd be happy to post it here too if everyone else likes the idea of sharing our flash fiction we wrote for the project (either pasting it straight in here or by links, either way!). I'm sure some of you might like to keep what they wrote unpublished for future use in one way or another, but it could be fun to share, right?


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Paul Kohler

I've also not been contacted, but I think I know what's going on. I had my story completed and beta read by two on the list. I made a few tweaks and sent it to my editor and have it ready to go. I am going to be sending it out in my May Newsletter a bit later today. at least my subscribers can read it now. If the anthology actually happens later, I'll still send it in.


----------



## Cherise

I beta read seven stories, and they were all really good. I hope the anthology moves forward. Someone please PM me and tell me what's going on with it!


----------



## Sapphire

Mine was beta-read by 4 people. It has been tweaked and re-tweaked and I feel it's much better thanks to all the suggestions. I haven't been contacted, but anyone following posts for some time probably have figured out why the stoppage. I still hold out hopes the anthology will be revived.


----------



## Faye Hunter

I haven't been contacted. I assume the whole thing is cancelled? That's too bad, I've had my story ready to go for months.

I think I will likely send it out as a bonus story to my newsletter subscribers.


----------



## Lydniz

Has it been cancelled, then? That's a shame.


----------



## Midnight Writer

I haven't been contacted by anyone concerning the anthology. If it has been cancelled, that's a shame. It was a good idea, and I was looking forward to it. 

Could someone PM me and let me know what's going on? Totally in the dark here. Thanks!


----------



## K. D.

Hm, yes, I also need a flashlight ... :-(  

Gesendet mit Galaxy S3 durch Tapatalk


----------



## cinisajoy

Due to the work involved, this project just turned out to be unfeasible.  With all the behind the scenes stuff, it just couldn't be done.


----------



## K. D.

Okay, that's a word, then.  Thanks Cini.

Gesendet mit Galaxy S3 durch Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Ryan

I'm glad someone brought it up. I was about to resurrect the original Hugh Howey thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172794.0.html


----------



## Lydniz

Matt Ryan said:


> The original thread had 200+ signups...


And therein lies the problem. That is a truly stonking amount of work - especially when people have other commitments.


----------



## WordSaladTongs

If it's truly dead (I've got no clue--I didn't even sign on to contribute anything) someone could always set up a domain and publish them, maybe as blog posts. A Year of KB Shorts or something. If everyone was given limited admin permissions and someone made a calendar, you could just upload your short and schedule it to post on your day. YMMV


----------



## gonedark

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Sam Kates

It's not going ahead? Some people were messaged? For those of use who weren't, is there somewhere we can look to see what the problems were?


----------



## Gennita Low

I apologize if some of you haven't heard from me yet. I'm still contacting people privately from the original 200+ thread. Be patient, I have your names now to send a PM.

If anyone wants to continue and would like

1) the publisher agreement that has been used by my publisher for a charity antho
2) links to setting up the 501c3 if you want to do it that way, as a foundation (as I have explained, I can't do it the easy way because I have several anthos, my own author LLC as well as my roofing company and funneling money from an antho with 200+ strangers is too risky for my businesses)
3) my advice on how to set up a business account/KDP account for your antho
4) my advice on, depending on state, how to set up a business bank account with Federal ID # and how to set up a Fictitious Business Name before that
5) my advice which IRS forms to use for next year

I'll be happy to help out. It's probably about less than 50 people contributing now, so should be easier to manage as an antho.

Again, so sorry about not having contacted all of you yet.


----------



## Midnight Writer

Thank you so much for the update, Gennita. That helps a lot.

Sorry to hear it didn't work out.


----------



## Sapphire

What if a charity published the anthology and we each gifted our story to them? Yes, a contract would still be needed, but no one would have to set up a 501c3 or administer a bank account or anything. All sales would flow directly to the charity.


----------



## cinisajoy

Sapphire said:


> What if a charity published the anthology and we each gifted our story to them? Yes, a contract would still be needed, but no one would have to set up a 501c3 or administer a bank account or anything. All sales would flow directly to the charity.


Do you know of a charity that would do this? I cannot think of any that would have the resources.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Someone took the project in hand, rather firmly so.
We were told to wait until April, but to write our story asap, because this was serious business.
I wrote my story in February and had it beta read in March, if memory serves.
It's now almost June.
One of the people who took some responsibility hasn't posted on this board since March, 21.
Some of the bigger names never referred to this project again.
The official thread gets locked.
No official explanation of what's going on or not is given.


----------



## Sapphire

cinisajoy said:


> Do you know of a charity that would do this? I cannot think of any that would have the resources.


What resources? Someone could donate a cover. Stories could be sorted by genre and several someone's could donate time to arrange them. Someone others could format each section, and a final person could assemble and create the toc. Nothing totally daunting for anyone as many talented people here have the skills to do one of those separate jobs. There would be no cost. As for the charity, it shouldn't be difficult to find one.


----------



## Caddy

This is a really strange way to end this. First we're all told to do our parts, then we get locked out of the thread. Some of us "heard" things, some of us didn't. Sounds more like a high school click than a publishing endeavor. 

Quite surprising and disappointing. I gave up membership to "cool cliques" once I graduated. It was far too much work fitting in. Ah, well. Not here much anymore, anyway and I can use the story another way. 

Hey, I can appreciate that it was too much work after looking into it. I can even understand how long it takes to contact everyone. But changing the name of the thread and then locking it was not very thoughtful to everyone who did do what they were asked to. If things needed to be said that can't be said in a forum, just say "everyone will be contacted privately" and leave the name the same so everyone sees it. 

Anyway, too bad. It would have been fun.


----------



## MarilynVix

So, is it official? Or we going through or not? I think we can push to save this project. The test of time has really shown what KBers can do. If it's down to just about 50 writers, then it has to be more manageable now. I've been beta reading for 4 months now. Wrote my story back in February too, and have included it as background flash fiction for my new upcoming novelette. I'd hate to see this project go under. I know I definitely want to see it materialize, whether it is on original deadline or not. We make the deadlines, man. As long as we keep it up and running, it still sounds like there are plenty of people still interested. 

I know Hugh is busy, but he's been popping back on the board from time to time. And the other big name Indies are still coming by. We could always do a repost of the people still interested that have stories. I know I have mine ready to go, names of my beta readers, and can fill out a form now. My story is all ready to go, and from what I can tell, so are a lot of others. Just need guidelines. 

I really want to keep the positive going, and see all of this come through. I think if everything needs more time to organize, that should be fine. As long as we can pull it altogether. Sneak previews can't hurt. I know there are some good stories waiting to go in this anthology. I read them. We can't disappoint the readers that know this is coming. We can really show what an Indie effort can do. Just need an update to get everything moving forward. I know I can help with the summer coming up, I'll have free time. Just let me know what is needed.


----------



## Selina Fenech

I sort of assumed others had already been or were being contacted over the time since I was. But there was no official list of us, so it would have been hard to do. I think I was only contacted because I'd been one of the last people posting in the closed thread asking about what was happening. I'm more of a lurker here otherwise. 
I agree, a public announcement would have been better. 
And now we're talking about it again, if there is someone who wants to take over and move forward, YAY! But I think we all know that it really is a lot of work, even if there's 50 authors rather than 200. Lots of us are willing to help, beta read, do out part, but no one yet has put their hand up to be in charge. Gennita deserves credit for attempting that in the first place. Maybe there's one of the small publishers on this board who are used to putting anthologies together who might pick it up? 

Anyway, what I wanted to talk about is, if in the likely case the anthology doesn't get published, what are you going to do with your flash? It sounds like most of us will find a use for them anyway, for our mailing lists, post on our blog, expand them to be part of our other series, they will still get used. I still like the idea of just sharing them all here, or as someone said, maybe set up another website to post them on all together? THAT is something I could do and would volunteer to set up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Selina Fenech said:


> I sort of assumed others had already been or were being contacted over the time since I was. But there was no official list of us, so it would have been hard to do. I think I was only contacted because I'd been one of the last people posting in the closed thread asking about what was happening. I'm more of a lurker here otherwise.
> I agree, a public announcement would have been better.
> And now we're talking about it again, if there is someone who wants to take over and move forward, YAY! But I think we all know that it really is a lot of work, even if there's 50 authors rather than 200. Lots of us are willing to help, beta read, do out part, but no one yet has put their hand up to be in charge. Gennita deserves credit for attempting that in the first place. Maybe there's one of the small publishers on this board who are used to putting anthologies together who might pick it up?
> 
> Anyway, what I wanted to talk about is, if in the likely case the anthology doesn't get published, what are you going to do with your flash? It sounds like most of us will find a use for them anyway, for our mailing lists, post on our blog, expand them to be part of our other series, they will still get used. I still like the idea of just sharing them all here, or as someone said, maybe set up another website to post them on all together? THAT is something I could do and would volunteer to set up.


I like the idea of a website and if anything comes of it, you can count me in.

What I'm going to do whatever happens next is give the story to the subscribers of my list. I've been promising free stuff for a few months now.

I'll explain that the story is flash fiction, that I chose to write a slice-of-life piece, and that as such the thing has no real beginning or ending but is just a random peek into the lives of some characters.

I may enlarge it to a full-fledged story in future, or use it as just a scene in another.


----------



## Gennita Low

Again, I apologize to everyone.

I requested the thread to be locked while I try to contact everyone privately. I haven't quite achieved that yet.

Why not a public post, you ask? I figure the thread will just swell into another 20 pages and my post will be lost while others coming by will ask the same question over and over.  At least, that was what I was thinking at THAT moment, but perhaps you are right. I will compose something for Harvey to post on that thread.

Again, the few left in our committee have decided not to continue for various reasons. I'm sorry about that. Please do be patient about the private PM from me. It's not a clique or whatever. The original thread is very long and I am only one person doing this and no, I'm not mass emailing either. You're not going to hear much from the rest of the committee because there is only me and...well, let's just say it's only me. Even the small publisher from here who had agreed to help publish the whole thing is absent. No idea where the person is. You can scold me for everything. I'll take full responsibility.

My private PM is mostly an explanation and to some, who have expressed interest, I've offered to send them all the forms and publisher agreement I've vetted with the antho publisher (from my own antho). I have all the links to check on 501c3 startups for your state. You don't have to do it my way. One of you can just be a publisher and do it all under your publishing entity. I, however, am not willing to do that.

I know this post will be lost among many following posts again because no one reads an entire thread any more. So I'll be repeating most of this in my private PM.

Many apologies for the way this ended but there were just too many things that had happened. Again, I'm not just PM'ing a clique. I wanted to send a personal note to everyone who has a story to go.


----------



## Crime fighters

Genita, 

There really is no need to apologize. This was a huge task for anybody to take on, and you put A LOT of work into it. If anybody gives you any sort of heck about it, well, let's just say I've got an iron fist


----------



## Micah Ackerman

I'd like to volunteer my services in any possible way. I hate to see this idea die, because it was really a cool idea. I still have my piece and I'd like to try to push forward.

Would it be possible to do a Kboards anthology and just set it up as a permafree on Amazon.

Each story would have a link to the authors books or author site.

It could be great exposure and if we do it as a freebie ie. not for profit then we don't have to worry about the payout issue. I think that we could drive the thing up the FREE boards pretty quickly and own a high spot in the FREE store giving great exposure to a big number of authors and letting readers discover new writers and genres.

I think this could be a great way to make the best out of a complex situation.

Just my opinion
Micah


----------



## Kristy Tate

Here's mine. 
http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2014/05/anyone-want-quick-read.html

Even if the anthology doesn't move forward, I'm glad I did it because I learned a few things. 
1. It took a ridiculously small amount of time.
2. Beta readers--by the end of the day it had been read at least 7 times. Everyone seemed to love it. Only one person was confused by the shrimp tails.
3. I need to do stuff like this more often.

One thing I don't know, when I publish it, what can I charge? It's a whole 4 pages...


----------



## MarilynVix

Micah Ackerman said:


> I'd like to volunteer my services in any possible way. I hate to see this idea die, because it was really a cool idea. I still have my piece and I'd like to try to push forward.
> 
> Would it be possible to do a Kboards anthology and just set it up as a permafree on Amazon.
> 
> Each story would have a link to the authors books or author site.
> 
> It could be great exposure and if we do it as a freebie ie. not for profit then we don't have to worry about the payout issue. I think that we could drive the thing up the FREE boards pretty quickly and own a high spot in the FREE store giving great exposure to a big number of authors and letting readers discover new writers and genres.
> 
> I think this could be a great way to make the best out of a complex situation.
> 
> Just my opinion
> Micah


This is a great idea. A permafree might be a way to not have to worry about fees. Doing all the stories for a charity was a great idea, but if it doesn't work, a permafree might just make it possible. Or could it just be Free? Get to know the Indie Authors of KB? A lot of this was so we could all just work together as a group.

Gennita, I'm sorry to hear that you are the last person standing. There still are a lot of us out here willing to work on this. I'm sure there might be others on the board that might be able to come forward. I know I'm not ready to give up yet. I know there are plenty of good cover designers. I had an editor beta read too. I think people are out there that can help if the call for duty is made. Let us know what else needs to be done.  We could even still use your picture on the roof top writing as the cover. I still love that as a representative of an Indie Author.


----------



## JamieCampbell

It was a pity to see this dead in the water, but I understood why.

I have my story ready too, not sure what I'll do with it. If someone revives the anthology, I would still love to be involved in any way I can. It was fun to take on the challenge and write anyway


----------



## Scottish Lass

JamieCampbell said:


> It was a pity to see this dead in the water, but I understood why.
> 
> I have my story ready too, not sure what I'll do with it. If someone revives the anthology, I would still love to be involved in any way I can. It was fun to take on the challenge and write anyway


Same here.

I beta-read a couple and they were great, and had another scheduled for a beta this week.

Maybe something more will come of this...


----------



## Selina Fenech

Kristy Tate said:


> Here's mine.
> http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2014/05/anyone-want-quick-read.html


Beautiful story! I also beta-read two others which were fantastic. Kboards is so full of talent.

Mine is here for anyone interested- http://selinafenech.com/2014/free-short-story-wild/

If anyone else has made theirs public already, please share links! My To Read pile is huge and I grab books based on covers/blurbs here a lot, but being able to read a flash fiction sized piece of writing by KBoards members is such a fun way of getting to know them and their writing.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

Kristy Tate said:


> Here's mine.
> http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2014/05/anyone-want-quick-read.html
> 
> Even if the anthology doesn't move forward, I'm glad I did it because I learned a few things.
> 1. It took a ridiculously small amount of time.
> 2. Beta readers--by the end of the day it had been read at least 7 times. Everyone seemed to love it. Only one person was confused by the shrimp tails.
> 3. I need to do stuff like this more often.
> 
> One thing I don't know, when I publish it, what can I charge? It's a whole 4 pages...


I concur that was beautiful.



> Mine is here for anyone interested- http://selinafenech.com/2014/free-short-story-wild/
> 
> If anyone else has made theirs public already, please share links! My To Read pile is huge and I grab books based on covers/blurbs here a lot, but being able to read a flash fiction sized piece of writing by KBoards members is such a fun way of getting to know them and their writing.


Awesome, really nice twist at the end!


----------



## Paul Kohler

I created a cover and included mine in my monthly newsletter. At least it will get read by a half dozen people!  Here's the cover I came up with.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I think it's safe to say the anthology as proposed is as dead as a doornail.

It happens more on KB.

Someone proposes to build a KB-Toaster. Then someone chimes in and says it should also be able to roast steak. Another one likes the idea and proposes to have it work on nuclear energy. To which another one objects, proposing a module should be added to make the thing function on solar energy, because some clients might have ecological concerns. Then someone proposes to put it on wheels, and another one insists it should be made out of titanium because of reasons. Inevitably someone wants to add wifi, because there is no reason a toaster shouldn't be able to access the Internet...

Back to basics: let's build a toaster, a good one, that toasts bread and does nothing else, not even water your plants.

I have a simple proposal to salvage this wreck.

* Let's make an anthology of flash fiction.
* Let's make it ebook only.
* Let's make it Amazon-centered.
* Let's forget the whole charity-thing. _(Too complicated since beggars seem to have become choosers. If I want to give you my money because you say you are hungry, and you impose conditions on the provenance of said funds, you are not hungry. Presumptuous and rude, yes. Hungry, no.)_
* All indie authors, KB-members or not are welcome. _(But we'll dedicate a page to KB, link included, stating that the idea originated here.)_
* Authors have the last say about their stories. Typos, stylistic abominations and absurd storylines included.
* Each author gets one story of 1,000 words maximum, 250 words about her/himself and a link to their Amazon Author page.
* Authors retain all rights at all times. This means the story doesn't need to be an original.
* No restrictions, except what goes against Amazon's guidelines _(We'll have a general warning in front of the anthology, and in the blurb, to warn readers this is a patchwork and a sample of the rich diversity in indie-writing, and a genre-indication before each story. No brittle egos will be harmed, unless they're masochistic.)_ This means erotica authors are welcome.
* If too many authors want to participate, we'll make a free series. _(No, not split up by genre. First come, first served. We want readers to "taste" new things. Maybe they'll discover a new genre that way. Hey, it's free and it's only a thousand words. Free cheese for everyone.)_
* We could ask Amazon if we could open a separate account for this freebie (series). I can't see why they wouldn't agree, since it's basically one big advertisement for their company and their site.
* Since it's free, and since, of course, we would all promote the hell out of this anthology, chances are it will become very visible in the Amazon rankings. Everybody wins. The reader gets free stuff, we and Amazon get free publicity.
* Let's try this simple concept, see how it goes, and discuss improvements later, *after* _(which means *later* as in "*not now*.")_ we have seen whether it works or not.

If enough authors like this idea, I volunteer to contact Amazon about the feasibility and I also volunteer to do the formatting.

A simple toaster. Not an mp3-playing magnetron.

=================

ETA:

It has been brought to my attention that the tone of my posts may offend some people.
I never imply I know best. I just give you what I think I know, and how I see things with my current level of experience, as succinctly and clear as I can. My posts are always "IMHO."
I do this in hopes I'll get new arguments, new things to think about, and to invite debate.
It seems to be the only way I learn.

The same with this proposal. The old project didn't work. I'm sure a lot of people gave it their best effort, not in the least Gennita. Communication could have been handled better, perhaps, but that's water under the bridge.
My proposal is a simplified version.
It's just a proposal, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Micah Ackerman said:


> It could be great exposure and if we do it as a freebie ie. not for profit then we don't have to worry about the payout issue. I think that we could drive the thing up the FREE boards pretty quickly and own a high spot in the FREE store giving great exposure to a big number of authors and letting readers discover new writers and genres.
> 
> I think this could be a great way to make the best out of a complex situation.


I was thinking about this when I was out this morning, and, if people are up for it, was going to offer my services to make a submission form and collate and format the shorts. (I use Scrivener so formatting isn't a huge issue)

To make it Free on Amazon, we'd first/also need to publish on (say) Apple, Kobo and SmashWords. I have accounts to publish direct on all platforms, so that shouldn't be an issue. I could also make a cover, although I suspect there are more talented cover designers who would perhaps volunteer something.

I see Andrew has also volunteered his services. It would be useful if someone could handle the marketing side (to the freebie marketing places, and maybe to some bloggers), if he or anyone else is up for that?

We'll also still need beta readers / editors for those whose stories haven't been read yet.

What do people think? If enough are interested in doing it this way I could start a new thread.


----------



## Caddy

> I see Andrew has also volunteered his services. It would be useful if someone could handle the marketing side (to the freebie marketing places, and maybe to some bloggers), if he or anyone else is up for that?
> 
> We'll also still need beta readers / editors for those whose stories haven't been read yet.
> 
> What do people think? If enough are interested in doing it this way I could start a new thread.


I say we have Andrew contact Amazon and see if they will agree to free first, before going the old route of making if free other places first. Make it an exclusive and maybe they will be interested. If not, we go the route of making it free other places and they price-match.

I really like Andrew's idea. That said, I would be willing to contact the free places if we do it the way he suggests, only going free first on the other sites if Amazon turns it down. I would not be able to pay for placement on free places that charge. Perhaps there are some with more money than I that would want to pay for those, I don't know. They aren't expensive. Some are about $25. I just don't have the money.

So, now you have someone who will contact the free listing places.

However, if this turns into a "Fine, but I think we should do this, too" or "I don't think we want this or that genre" or "I don't think we should allow too much sex, cursing, or violence" or ANYTHING ELSE that turns this into more than a basic toaster, to use Andrew's analogy, I will bow out, as I don't want to spend any more time debating the issues. It's either indie or it isn't. Indie means authors who write what they want to write. With a warning in front that should cover it. And, if authors want to put in a story that a beta has said has poor structure or whatever, that will only affect that author's reputation. I think most readers are intelligent enough to discern that each author stands on his/her own contribution.

Simple. Indie. No arguing about what "might" offend people. We're all grown-ups. Let's let everyone write their style. That's what indie is about.

And thank you, Andrew, for saying you will format. That isn't a small job and if this happens I appreciate you being willing to do that work.

(And, since perhaps I can sound too brash at times, too, I'm only saying let's either do this or don't and quit making it harder than it should be. I mean well. Enough said.)

So, who's on board for a 2 slice toaster?

ETA: Just remembered: July would not be a good month for me. June is fine, August is fine. I could do a little in July, but would prefer to hit it hard. So, if someone else wants to do the free stuff that's fine, as I won't for July. It shouldn't be a problem since we've waited for months already...but if it is I will understand if someone else ends up being the person to do this. No problem.


----------



## K. D.

My story is sitting here, edited, beta read and ready to go. 


Gesendet mit Galaxy S3 durch Tapatalk


----------



## MarilynVix

I like Andrew's proposal. Maybe Amazon would bite at an exclusive. I'm just curious about how many people are still interested. There was an original list of authors, but there seems to be more coming up all the time. We could always do this as a serial, and have more than one edition. That way if more people pop up, there could be other editions that follow. I'm just wondering if Hugh has seen this in the last couple days. I was looking forward to reading his story as well. All this great flash fiction needs some place to go.


----------



## Caddy

Paul Kohler said:


> I created a cover and included mine in my monthly newsletter. At least it will get read by a half dozen people!  Here's the cover I came up with.


Love the cover! (Haven't read any of the links yet.)


----------



## Sam Kates

I have a piece that I could find other uses for, but I wrote it for this anthology and so I'm more than happy for it to be included if the anthology goes ahead. I'm sorry that I can't offer to help out with the organising, but I fit writing around a full-time job and there already aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## elalond

I like Andrew's proposal, and if it gets realized, I would love to participate with my flash fiction.



Kristy Tate said:


> Here's mine.
> http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2014/05/anyone-want-quick-read.html


I like stories that tell things between the lines, which you did so great.



Selina Fenech said:


> Mine is here for anyone interested- http://selinafenech.com/2014/free-short-story-wild/


What an awesome twist.


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> I think it's safe to say the anthology as proposed is as dead as a doornail.
> 
> It happens more on KB.
> 
> Someone proposes to build a KB-Toaster. Then someone chimes in and says it should also be able to roast steak. Another one likes the idea and proposes to have it work on nuclear energy. To which another one objects, proposing a module should be added to make the thing function on solar energy, because some clients might have ecological concerns. Then someone proposes to put it on wheels, and another one insists it should be made out of titanium because of reasons. Inevitably someone wants to add wifi, because there is no reason a toaster shouldn't be able to access the Internet...
> 
> Back to basics: let's build a toaster, a good one, that toasts bread and does nothing else, not even water your plants.
> 
> I have a simple proposal to salvage this wreck.
> 
> * Let's make an anthology of flash fiction.
> * Let's make it ebook only.
> * Let's make it Amazon-centered.
> * Let's forget the whole charity-thing. _(Too complicated since beggars seem to have become choosers. If I want to give you my money because you say you are hungry, and you impose conditions on the provenance of said funds, you are not hungry. Presumptuous and rude, yes. Hungry, no.)_
> * All indie authors, KB-members or not are welcome. _(But we'll dedicate a page to KB, link included, stating that the idea originated here.)_
> * Authors have the last say about their stories. Typos, stylistic abominations and absurd storylines included.
> * Each author gets one story, 250 words about her/himself and a link to their Amazon Author page.
> * Authors retain all rights at all times. This means the story doesn't need to be an original.
> * No restrictions, except what goes against Amazon's guidelines _(We'll have a general warning in front of the anthology, and in the blurb, to warn readers this is a patchwork and a sample of the rich diversity in indie-writing, and a genre-indication before each story. No brittle egos will be harmed, unless they're masochistic.)_ This means erotica authors are welcome.
> * If too many authors want to participate, we'll make a free series. _(No, not split up by genre. First come, first served. We want readers to "taste" new things. Maybe they'll discover a new genre that way. Hey, it's free and it's only a thousand words. Free cheese for everyone.)_
> * We could ask Amazon if we could open a separate account for this freebie (series). I can't see why they wouldn't agree, since it's basically one big advertisement for their company and their site.
> * Since it's free, and since, of course, we would all promote the hell out of this anthology, chances are it will become very visible in the Amazon rankings. Everybody wins. The reader gets free stuff, we and Amazon get free publicity.
> * Let's try this simple concept, see how it goes, and discuss improvements later, *after* _(which means *later* as in "*not now*.")_ we have seen whether it works or not.
> 
> If enough authors like this idea, I volunteer to contact Amazon about the feasibility and I also volunteer to do the formatting.
> 
> A simple toaster. Not an mp3-playing magnetron.
> 
> =================
> 
> ETA:
> 
> It has been brought to my attention that the tone of my posts may offend some people.
> I never imply I know best. I just give you what I think I know, and how I see things with my current level of experience, as succinctly and clear as I can. My posts are always "IMHO."
> I do this in hopes I'll get new arguments, new things to think about, and to invite debate.
> It seems to be the only way I learn.
> 
> The same with this proposal. The old project didn't work. I'm sure a lot of people gave it their best effort, not in the least Gennita. Communication could have been handled better, perhaps, but that's water under the bridge.
> My proposal is a simplified version.
> it's just a proposal, nothing more,nothing less.


I love this and I hope you will go for it!


----------



## Selina Fenech

Caddy said:


> So, who's on board for a 2 slice toaster?


_TWO_ slice toaster!??! 
Just kidding! 

Yeah I'm in.

Instead of starting another new thread, would you all like me to change the title of this one, and edit my first post to start including updates in it as to what is being planned?

One thing that does still need to be agreed on, which is a big discussion in itself and I'm not sure ever got decided last time around either, is the title.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Maybe we should give it a day more to see who is on board, or if someone has a better plan.


----------



## KMatthew

I was interested in picking this back up, but I didn't realize it's so complicated. I figured you just collected stories and release contracts from everyone, used your own account as publisher, uploaded it with an exclusivity of maybe 3 months, then did screen shots for everyone for those three months of sales through the back end and the donations to charity. Of course, nothing is ever that simple, I suppose.


----------



## JamieCampbell

I'm in for a 2 slice toaster.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

As I said before I'm in.

I posted my story on my blog today http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

I think it would be cool to have something on Amazon that gives everyone a little exposure and let's readers discover new authors.

Micah


----------



## A.A

I didn't get on board with the anthology idea before, as it seemed all too unwieldy. (no reflection at all on the lovely Gennita).
But Andrew's plan sounds solid and do-able. If that goes ahead, and if it's open for anyone else to jump in, I'm in.


----------



## Caddy

I think since we want to tempt people with new genres they may not normally read and with indie books, a cover with a hand holding out an apple (temptation) would be cool. Maybe a bite out of it. Something like ""Walk on the Wild Side" subtitle: Short stories to tempt you by Indie Authors. Then, it could be I, II, etc. Or "Deliciously Different" Subtitle: Tempting Short Stories by Indie Authors


----------



## Selina Fenech

Micah Ackerman said:


> I posted my story on my blog today http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html


Nice story, cool to read that event happening from that POV.


----------



## Sapphire

I'm willing to put a slice of bread (my flash piece) into the new toaster, too.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Selina Fenech said:


> Nice story, cool to read that event happening from that POV.


Thanks!

Micah


----------



## hs

Yay, I'm glad someone is trying to revive the anthology! Thanks for kicking off the thread, Selina. Count me in for this nuclear-powered, titanium toaster/roaster on wheels... I mean, simple 2-slice toaster.


----------



## momilp

I am in! I like the basic toaster


----------



## RM Prioleau

I haven't been contacted about anything, but I can understand the amount of work involved in this. If I had the time to commit, I would totally volunteer to put this entire book together.


----------



## unkownwriter

Don't know how I missed this thread, as I was going to post and ask if anyone was interested in getting the anthology up and running again. I like the idea of doing it as a free book, with no worrying about charity donations or collecting money.

One thing I would say, is that the stories would have to be as typo-free as possible, and as well-written as possible (hence getting the beta reads done for any newcomers). I also think there should be a variety of genres, nobody excluded.

I'd be willing to edit and publish the book, but I don't have an account as a publisher, it's in my real name. If this wouldn't be a problem, then let's go forward. We'd need to get a list of contributors, and also one of those willing to beta read stories by anyone who's just getting on board. We'd also need a cover, preferably done free. I'm broke, so I can't help with stock art fees. If we could agree on something, I might could work up a cover in Photoshop, if we could find appropriate art.



> "Deliciously Different" Subtitle: Tempting Short Stories by Indie Authors


I like this title. We could work with this.  What I'd like to see is this get moving quickly, say be ready to publish by the end of July. That would give anyone willing to do the promo work time to set things up, get spare time lined up, etc. And any new members would have time to write and get their stories beta read.

I was planning on rolling my story over into a collection I'm doing of zombie tales, but I can wait if we can get this on track.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Okay...

It seems people are interested in going ahead along the lines I proposed.

I opened an email address for this project:

[email protected]

(indie anthology)

I suggest that anyone who wants to be part of this project sends their *story + genre + bio* to this address.

* The stories will appear in the anthology according to arrival.
_(I will submit my own story sometime after the tenth submission has arrived. I'll probably be #11 )_

* Please put this in the subject line: *Flash Fiction 2014* (This will automatically put the mail in the story folder of the account)

This is where the rubber hits the road:

* *By submitting your story you commit yourself to participating in this project.*

* I'll start a new thread: *Indie Anthology: Progress Report*.

I'll post regularly (at least twice a week) who submitted a story. I'll use the pen name of your bio. This way everyone can follow up what's happening participation-wise. We will also know if this project has enough support.

* I'll give a first progress report in about 8 hours. I hope at least some of you will have followed through by then.

Let's get this show on the road. 

ETA:

Meanwhile the first submission has arrived.

* Copy/paste your story (max. 1,000 words) into the email itself (no attachments, links to Google docs or anything else, please)

* Explicitly mention your pen name, e.g. Pen name: Fluffy Bunny

* Don't forget to provide a bio (max. 250 words)

Thanks.

And congratz to the first submitter.


----------



## Caddy

Well, cool, I'm glad you're getting it going, Andrew. I have sent you my story. Good luck. Remember, I will do the contacting of the free sites for this once it's published, as long as it isn't in July. Hugs. (Contact me if you need any other help. If I can, I will.)

ETA: Andrew, since you and I are friends, please hold mine until the first 10 or so are in even though I replied quickly. I don't want people to think you played favorites or something. I know we both agree this needs to be first come, first serve...and even if I got in earlier, just make me come up after the first 10 or so also.


----------



## momilp

Andrew, I just sent you my piece. Let me know if you need anything else. Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks Caddy and Monica.

Got your stories.


----------



## Cherise

Selina, I think it's time to change the OP to this quoted post by Andrew and to change the name of the thread!

I have emailed this to a client who doesn't pop in to the forum often, but who I know has a story ready.  If the rest of you know anyone in the same boat, it might be a nice gesture to do the same for them.

Exciting!



Andrew Ashling said:


> Okay...
> 
> It seems people are interested in going ahead along the lines I proposed.
> 
> I opened an email address for this project:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> (indie anthology)
> 
> I suggest that anyone who wants to be part of this project sends their *story + genre + bio* to this address.
> 
> * The stories will appear in the anthology according to arrival.
> _(I will submit my own story sometime after the tenth submission has arrived. I'll probably be #11 )_
> 
> * Please put this in the subject line: *Flash Fiction 2014* (This will automatically put the mail in the story folder of the account)
> 
> This is where the rubber hits the road:
> 
> * *By submitting your story you commit yourself to participating in this project.*
> 
> * I'll start a new thread: *INDANTH: Progress*.
> 
> I'll post regularly (at least twice a week) who submitted a story. I'll use the pen name of your bio. This way everyone can follow up what's happening participation-wise. We will also know if this project has enough support.
> 
> * I'll give a first progress report in about 8 hours. I hope at least some of you will have followed through by then.
> 
> Let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Meanwhile the first submission has arrived.
> 
> * Copy/paste your story in the email itself (no attachments, links tot Google docs or anything else, please)
> 
> * Explicitly mention your pen name, e.g. Pen name: Fluffy Bunny
> 
> * Don't forget to provide a bio (max. 250 words)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And congratz to the first submitter.


----------



## Cherise

Maybe Selina could do cool word art for the cover?

I propose the title be simply

Indie 
Anthology 
2014


----------



## Midnight Writer

Andrew, just sent mine in. Thanks for taking this on.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Lanette Curington said:


> Andrew, just sent mine in. Thanks for taking this on.


Yep, it arrived. 

I was thinking of splitting the discussions up:

I will start a thread *Indie Anthology: Progress Report*
I'll give you regular updates about participants, how the formatting is going (when I start it) and whatever is new and useful.

If Selina agrees we could call this one: *Indie Anthology: Main Discussion
*
Of the top of my head, I think we need at least these threads:

*Indie Anthology: let's choose a title*

*Indie Anthology: let's choose a cover*

This way it should be fairly easy to find the discussions on this project that interest you. Of course, you can bookmark them here on KB or in your browser.


----------



## Livia

Just sent my story! Thanks for taking this on!

Also, I'd like to volunteer to shoot an original image for the cover, so no one has to pay for stock photos. I was a pro photographer before turning to writing. Here's some of my work: http://liviaharper.com/work-category/photographs/. Once we have a firm title, I can get started.

As far as title, what about:

Flash
an Indie Anthology


----------



## Hudson Owen

The title must reflect the source.  What was the objection to the title as in the title of this thread?  Calling it The Indie Anthology without some elucidation and clarification won't cut it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Livia said:


> Just sent my story! Thanks for taking this on!
> 
> Also, I'd like to volunteer to shoot an original image for the cover, so no one has to pay for stock photos. I was a pro photographer before turning to writing. Here's some of my work: http://liviaharper.com/work-category/photographs/. Once we have a firm title, I can get started.
> 
> As far as title, what about:
> 
> Flash
> an Indie Anthology


Thanks, Livia, for your story and your generous offer.

I started a new thread -- with poll -- for the title: *Indie Anthology: let's choose a title*


----------



## Livia

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks, Livia, for your story and your generous offer.
> 
> I started a new thread -- with poll -- for the title: *Indie Anthology: let's choose a title*


Fabulous! Thanks Andrew!


----------



## PatriceFitz

Andrew:  Thanks for doing this!  Love your analogy about the toaster.  Two slices, check.  But... can it be aquamarine with a golden glow at the edge?  I'm all about the color.

Gennita:  Thanks for all your work.  Sorry it kind of deflated.    <----no erotic implications!

I'm in.  I've been tossing ideas around my head since this started, and never put pen to paper (or fingers to keyboard) since the deadline never seemed to come... but finally I'm prepared to write this tiny bit of words.  I beta'd one story that was really good!  Loved the shrimp.  

Let's do this thing.


----------



## unkownwriter

I'll be sending mine along directly. I was away from the boards doing some -- gasp! -- writing, and missed the updates. Woo hoo! We're on again. 

And Gennita, if you're still reading this, no need to apologize. Stuff happens.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Just a quick stop in since it's morning here and I need to wait til baby nap time to catch up properly. I just emailed in my flash fiction, am happy to help with the cover wherever possible, and will catch up on all other comments and update the OP in an hour or two.
Thanks Andrew for moving this ahead!


----------



## EllisaBarr

Thanks for taking on this project, Andrew!  You're a brave little toaster.    And thanks to everyone that's volunteering to help.  I'm not an artist or an editor, but you can count on me for heavy lifting or grunt work.  I sent my story over, it was already kboard-beta'd.


----------



## MarilynVix

Just emailed my story to you Andrew. This is so awesome you're taking this on. It has brightened my day to see this going through.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Okay! The title and original post have been updated to try and bring in as much of the TLR content of this thread to get the word out. 
Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Sapphire

Andrew, I just sent you my story. It has been beta-read by four KBers.

ETA:  It's Women's Fiction, could be labeled Boomer Lit.


----------



## lukas dvorak

Just sent mine in too Andrew. Thanks for taking this on. I can also assist if you need additional help with anything.


----------



## elalond

I would love to offer help with the project, I know my way around photoshop, but since the cover aspect is already covered by people, who have displayed great talent in that area, the only thing that I can offer is beta reading. So if some latecomers needs an additional eye, PM me. I lack where grammar is considered, but I have heard that I'm good as a 'content' beta-reader.


----------



## K. D.

sent my story, my thanks to Andrew and the other volunteers, for taking over.


----------



## Guest

Oh wow! Thank you for keeping this going! {{{hugs}}} Just sent mine in.


----------



## Guest

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> And Gennita, if you're still reading this, no need to apologize. Stuff happens.


Agreed!


----------



## Lindy Moone

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> And Gennita, if you're still reading this, no need to apologize. Stuff happens.


Agreed agreed! And thanks to Selina and Andrew and all of you others for reviving the anthology.

I just sent my story, bio, and links to the above email address.

So glad to know this is going forward.


----------



## David J Normoyle

Story sent. Thanks for keeping this going.

Already looking forward to release!!!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks, all of you, for your kind words, encouragement and participation.

We're over 20 stories now.

Just a quick reminder for those who haven't read the whole thread:

Here is the progress report: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186863.0.html

If you want to get involved in choosing a title, you can so here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=186855.0


----------



## hs

Thank you, Andrew and Selina, for reviving the anthology!
I just submitted my story. Looking forward to seeing the KBoards flash fiction anthology become a reality.


----------



## Sapphire

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> And Gennita, if you're still reading this, no need to apologize. Stuff happens.


+1 What else do you do when the rest of the committee fades into the sunset? I hope Gennita has a story to contribute.


----------



## Paul Kohler

I wont be participating on this one. The story I wrote for the charity anthology is now slated to be included in another anthology, and if this thing is going free, it might jeopardize the paid anthology. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Caddy

I saw that someone said in the cover thread that this needed to be done by genre. A book for each genre. I respectfully disagree. The point of this is to get people to try something different and introduce them to new authors, push their boundaries a bit.


----------



## jenniferkincheloe

Does anyone want to betaread my story, which might or might not make it into the anthology? I chopped it a lot to make the word limit.


----------



## Caddy

Jennifer, I messaged you.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

CeeDee said:


> My story is sitting here, edited, beta read and ready to go.


This for many of us.


----------



## Cherise

H. S. St. Ours said:


> My story is sitting here, edited, beta read and ready to go.
> 
> This for many of us.


Then send it in! Selina has updated the first post of this thread with the instructions.


----------



## unkownwriter

Caddy said:


> I saw that someone said in the cover thread that this needed to be done by genre. A book for each genre. I respectfully disagree. *The point of this is to get people to try something different and introduce them to new authors, push their boundaries a bit.*


^^^Yeah. Some folks might pass by if there's a genre they don't like, or they might skip just those stories, but I think having a variety is a plus.

Paul, I'm sorry you won't be including your story -- which was great, by the way -- but congrats on it being in another anthology. Can't you write something new, though? Hmmm?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

People seldom read a whole thread from the beginning, so I'm going to post this here on a regular basis for those who happen to stumble upon this thread.

Just skip this post if you've already read this stuff.

*Indie Anthology 2014*

The _Indie Anthology 2014_ aims to be a showcase of the rich diversity in indie writing.

All indies are more than welcome to participate.

*This post* and *this one* should give you a fair idea about what we're trying to do.

In this thread we're *choosing a title* for the anthology.

You can still participate, *at least until the end of June*. Just send in your story (max. 1,000 words) to [email protected]

Please add a little bio (max. 250 words) and indicate *genre/keywords*.

Also mention if your story has been beta read and proofed. If not, there are volunteers to take care of that part. Nothing will be changed without your knowledge. You'll always have final control.

Stories needn't be exclusive or original.

Sending in your story signifies your commitment to take part in this project. It also determines your place in the anthology. First come, first served.

In this thread you'll find a *Progress Report * and a current list of participants.


----------



## Guest

Hi Andrew

I wanted to participate in the original anthology, and was saddened to see it disperse due to a lack of enthusiasm to get the ball rolling. Hell, I remember reading the first day I read the initial post by Hugh and became so excited to be included in a collection with him and other renowned writers, only for the commitment level and speculation dive and dive and dive and dive into nothingness.

I'm still interested, but you have to have a deadline. I can't see it anywhere. I don't want to bother writing anything for this either unless I'm 100 percent sure it's going ahead.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

ShaneJeffery said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> I wanted to participate in the original anthology, and was saddened to see it disperse due to a lack of enthusiasm to get the ball rolling. Hell, I remember reading the first day I read the initial post by Hugh and became so excited to be included in a collection with him and other renowned writers, only for the commitment level and speculation dive and dive and dive and dive into nothingness.
> 
> I'm still interested, but you have to have a deadline. I can't see it anywhere. I don't want to bother writing anything for this either unless I'm 100 percent sure it's going ahead.


Hi Shane,

I understand your concerns, and I'm going to try to address some of them.

As you know, except for taxes and death, there are few certainties in life.

Frankly, this is a knife that cuts both ways. Why have a deadline if we don't know if enough people will participate to legitimately call this and indie anthology?
But my current thinking, in rather fluid deadlines is this (nothing is set in stone, and I am open to suggestions):

* Closing of submissions: End of July - Mid June. 
* Finalizing proofing and formatting: End of August
* Publication: I will start a thread (with poll) to decide that, so that everyone can have their say (and vote).

I appreciate that even a 1,000 words story is an investment of time and creativity. On the other hand, someone who committed to the previous incarnation of this project has already found another use for his story.
Remember, you retain all rights at all time, and stories needn't be exclusive or original.

As for being included in a collection with renowned writers, I can't give you any guarantees either. You know as much as I do. I regularly post the current list of participants in the *Progress Report * thread. It's up to you to decided if you want your name associated with them.

On this note, I'm thrilled someone, whom I thought was lost to us, has decided to send in a story. Oh My Goat.

Please, consider this is the third day of the relaunch. I know there are still some issues to be ironed out, and I'll get to them as soon as I can.

Once again, I appreciate it's a matter of trust, and I respect everyone's decision to participate or not. But in the end only you can decide.


----------



## unkownwriter

> Stories needn't be exclusive or original.


Ah, I was wondering about this, as several folks had posted theirs to their blogs or email lists. I guess I can go ahead and put mine in my collection, which I want to have out in time for readers to have something to look for if they liked my story. Yay!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Ah, I was wondering about this, as several folks had posted theirs to their blogs or email lists. I guess I can go ahead and put mine in my collection, which I want to have out in time for readers to have something to look for if they liked my story. Yay!


Yay indeed. 

But beware the Zon and its evil Select.


----------



## Guest

Hi Andrew

Thanks for your informative response.

Just to be clear, it's in any genre I choose, and there aren't any specific requirements for the story other than it is under 1000 words. I know in the last pitch of this anthology there were suggestions for 'including' certain objects or themes or whatever. I didn't want that of course, but feel there needs to clarity. 

You sound like this is going to happen but .. don't want to totally commit to it. Death and taxes aside, I think it would be better to just say you're going to put the anthology out at a certain date and require stories submitted by a certain date. A lack of willingness to take control killed the other anthology. 

I have some old flash fiction I could submit.. Would want a proper guarantee if I am attempt something original for the anthology. Shouldn't be too far fetched to at least be able to say you are definitely going to publish it. (and what is enough people - you have twenty something names already)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

ShaneJeffery said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> Thanks for your informative response.
> 
> Just to be clear, it's in any genre I choose, and there aren't any specific requirements for the story other than it is under 1000 words. I know in the last pitch of this anthology there were suggestions for 'including' certain objects or themes or whatever. I didn't want that of course, but feel there needs to clarity.
> 
> You sound like this is going to happen but .. don't want to totally commit to it. Death and taxes aside, I think it would be better to just say you're going to put the anthology out at a certain date and require stories submitted by a certain date. A lack of willingness to take control killed the other anthology.
> 
> I have some old flash fiction I could submit.. Would want a proper guarantee if I am attempt something original for the anthology. Shouldn't be too far fetched to at least be able to say you are definitely going to publish it. (and what is enough people - you have twenty something names already)





> I think it would be better to just say you're going to put the anthology out at a certain date and require stories submitted by a certain date.


I want to discuss this with the group before I set fixed dates. It's only the *third day* of the relaunch.

As for your other questions: please consult the relevant threads. They have been answered there.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I opened a new thread with poll for a decision we have to take: *Where and how do we publish?*


----------



## Selina Fenech

Has anyone emailed or PMed Hugh Howey regarding this at all (assuming he's missed the threads)?
It would be nice to ask if he has a flash story to include, or as someone else suggested, ask him to write an introduction, especially since it was his concept that originally fired us all up for this.


----------



## Midnight Writer

*deleted*


----------



## Caddy

More importantly, can someone go through the locked thread, make up a generic message to copy and past, and invite every person on that thread who wanted to be in the original anthology? The majority of them probably don't realize this thread is about that. I am going to ask this on the "moving forward post, too."

I simply don't have time, but am hoping someone does?

Something like:

"Hi,

I noticed you had wanted to be part of the Hugh Howey anthology. You may or may not have gotten the message from the people handling that book about it no longer moving forward. However, some of us still want to get our names out there and have come up with a cool, simplified idea. We hope you'll contribute your short story. Here is the link with the information on how to be part of it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.0.html

Please understand we are copying and pasting this message to many writers who were part of the original. You may have already signed up for this current project. If so, please ignore this message.

********************

In fact, is someone wants, they can copy and past that and send it...who has time for this and will volunteer?


----------



## Selina Fenech

Caddy said:


> In fact, is someone wants, they can copy and past that and send it...who has time for this and will volunteer?


I can try to, but have a big event next weekend so might not find time till after it's over with. If anyone else can do it before then, feel free to take it on!

Also I just went and posted in the one and true original thread that started it all, inviting people to come and join in. Hopefully that brings back a few people who were subscribed to it.


----------



## 68564

Memory sucks, but someone just bumped the thread so now I know this is here.


----------



## Caddy

Thanks, Selina, for taking on the contacting project. 


> Also I just went and posted in the one and true original thread that started it all, inviting people to come and join in. Hopefully that brings back a few people who were subscribed to it.


Oh, good, that's unlocked then. Is the name changed back to the original so people know what it is? Maybe an updated title or something? Does Gennita control that? If so, maybe she would update the last few title words but keep the orginal first part so people recognize it...

ETA: Yay! It is.


----------



## UnicornEmily

I'm in!  I sent you a story.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

UnicornEmily said:


> I'm in! I sent you a story.


Got it. Thank you, Emily.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I'm still in, but I've just come back from a week's holiday, where I had no internet, and I had no idea all this had happened while I've been away. My story has been ready for weeks. Tomorrow, I will read all the relevant threads, thoroughly, and find out what I have to do.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Caddy said:


> Thanks, Selina, for taking on the contacting project.
> Oh, good, that's unlocked then. Is the name changed back to the original so people know what it is? Maybe an updated title or something? Does Gennita control that? If so, maybe she would update the last few title words but keep the orginal first part so people recognize it...
> 
> ETA: Yay! It is.


Not the second thread started by Gennita which I believe is still locked, but the very first thread Hugh started, which I dug up and wasn't locked. It might be nice if we could get Gennita's thread unlocked and then do the same comment over there? Easier than PMing everyone individually! When I have time I'll ask Gennita and/or moderators about it. As I said, this week is a busy one for me but I'll have more time to help out next week and get onto things like this


----------



## 68564

Selina Fenech said:


> Not the second thread started by Gennita which I believe is still locked, but the very first thread Hugh started, which I dug up and wasn't locked. It might be nice if we could get Gennita's thread unlocked and then do the same comment over there? Easier than PMing everyone individually! When I have time I'll ask Gennita and/or moderators about it. As I said, this week is a busy one for me but I'll have more time to help out next week and get onto things like this


A moderator can post to a locked thread so you could ask one of them to just post it and then they can leave it locked.


----------



## Srongwitter

Argh! 1000 words is killing me! I just wrote a super cute short that is in no way indicative of the rest of my catalog. Back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## Sapphire

Bumping---
Just a reminder to send your story to Andrew as soon as it's ready. If it's not ready, be sure to let him know it will be coming.


----------



## Srongwitter

Oh, when's the due date? I will let him know it's coming.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Srongwitter said:


> Oh, when's the due date? I will let him know it's coming.


End of this month.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Sorry folks, I'm out. I said what I had to say in the stories I donated to Stella's anthology. I'm working on a novel now and haven't the time for any other projects.

I wish you all much luck though!


----------



## Hudson Owen

Frank Zubek said:


> Sorry folks, I'm out. I said what I had to say in the stories I donated to Stella's anthology. I'm working on a novel now and haven't the time for any other projects.
> 
> I wish you all much luck though!


Who is Stella and what is her anthology?


----------



## 68564

Hudson Owen said:


> Who is Stella and what is her anthology?


Stella is a member here and she lead an effort that produced 3 anthologies for a Children's Hospital Charity recently. Frank did most of the marketing of the books.


----------



## Cherise

Dwallock said:


> I'm very interested!


Then write your story, have someone read it, make any changes needed, then send the story in to Andrew. The address and instructions are in this thread somewhere.


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> I opened an email address for this project:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> * Copy/paste your story (max. 1,000 words) into the email itself (no attachments, links to Google docs or anything else, please)
> 
> * Explicitly mention your pen name, e.g. Pen name: Fluffy Bunny
> 
> * Don't forget to provide a bio (max. 250 words)


So my story has italics and they are important, will you lose them if I copy/past it in?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

VydorScope said:


> So my story has italics and they are important, will you lose them if I copy/past it in?


Probably not. Google keeps basic formatting.

Why don't we try it out?


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> Probably not. Google keeps basic formatting.
> 
> Why don't we try it out?


OK. As soon as I think of a clever bio I will send it in.


----------



## Scottish Lass

I just sent mine in  

It has italics too. Google had them when it was sent off...


----------



## Samuel Peralta

I'm in, with "Trauma Room" (science fiction - thriller)


----------



## 68564

Samuel Peralta said:


> I'm in, with "Trauma Room" (science fiction - thriller)


Great to have you! Just make sure you email it to Andrew as per the directions or you are not really in.


----------



## Sapphire

Google stripped my indents so I had to send it block style with spaces between paragraphs (not the way I write fiction). It did keep my italics though, at least on my copy of the email.


----------



## Cherise

Samuel Peralta said:


> I'm in, with "Trauma Room" (science fiction - thriller)


Woo Hoo! Welcome!

Deadline is the end of June, folks! Send your story to Andrew according to his instructions at the beginning of the thread. You know you want to! Less than 1,000 words!


----------



## Selina Fenech

I'm back from my convention. Still in catch up mode but looking at what I can do to help out here again. I just poked around and discovered that Gennita's thread isn't locked anymore, so I posted there to let people know we're going ahead and where to find us (here!). I also let them know that we've got 40+ stories ready to go, including one from Hugh Howey!

Are you all excited to be in an anthology with Hugh Howey? I KNOW I AM!  

If I get more time soon, I'll try and PM people individually who expressed lots of interest before but aren't with us again yet.


----------



## L.E. Parin

Oooh! This is exciting! I thought I missed this so I'm glad it's happening and I still have a chance to join  I just finished my story! Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I didn't see a beta-reader/proofreader list in these new threads. Should I still ask someone from the list in the old thread? 

Yay! <3


----------



## Selina Fenech

L.E. Parin said:


> Oooh! This is exciting! I thought I missed this so I'm glad it's happening and I still have a chance to join  I just finished my story! Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I didn't see a beta-reader/proofreader list in these new threads. Should I still ask someone from the list in the old thread?
> 
> Yay! <3


I think most of us had already gone through the beta thing by the time we started again here, so we haven't really discussed it much... I guess have a look on the old thread again, and anyone else who is happy to volunteer for beta reading could start putting their hands up as well here and I'll make a new list in the OP? Andrew, others, what's the plan for beta reading now?

I'm happy to beta read just about anything, so there's at least one volunteer.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

L.E. Parin said:


> I didn't see a beta-reader/proofreader list in these new threads. Should I still ask someone from the list in the old thread?


Just send it in and mention it hasn't been beta read / proofed.

We have a few volunteers to take care of that.


----------



## SarahCarter

Andrew Ashling said:


> Just send it in and mention it hasn't been beta read / proofed.
> 
> We have a few volunteers to take care of that.


What about if you're worried that your story might be rubbish?  I have very little experience with writing or even reading such short pieces so I feel completely clueless. I'm assuming it would be fine to withdraw the story if the feedback is negative, but I just want to make sure that's correct.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

SarahCarter said:


> What about if you're worried that your story might be rubbish?  I have very little experience with writing or even reading such short pieces so I feel completely clueless. I'm assuming it would be fine to withdraw the story if the feedback is negative, but I just want to make sure that's correct.


In that case, mention that submission is not final until after beta reading, which technically speaking it never is anyway. I also won't list it or count it.

But, as always, _you_ are the author. You have the last word. You decide whether this story represents you as a writer.

Success.


----------



## Cherise

Bump!


----------



## Jennifer Lewis

Thanks for bumping Cherise! I have been wondering what happened to the anthology. I wrote my first ever flash fix story back when it was first announced and have been sitting on it since. Off to find it!


----------



## Cherise

Jennifer Lewis said:


> Thanks for bumping Cherise! I have been wondering what happened to the anthology. I wrote my first ever flash fix story back when it was first announced and have been sitting on it since. Off to find it!


You're welcome!

Find it quick.

Deadline is June 30.

Instructions for submitting your story are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Cherise

Bump


----------



## unkownwriter

Oh, hey! The thread has a new name.

Seriously, everybody who wants to get a story in, write quick! Don't forget to check out the other threads (title and cover stuff). This is going to be an awesome anthology, I'm telling you.


----------



## ElHawk

I'd like to kick in my story "Schrodinger's Kitty." I'm not sure exactly what you'd call it, genre-wise...literary, maybe? It's about a guy acting like a douchecanoe in a bar and getting dissed by the power of PHYSICS! So I don't know what to call it. It's a fun little story, though.

I'll send it along tonight or tomorrow morning, Andrew. I need to find my old copy, wherever it's hiding, and re-type.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I was going to lengthen mine and publish it separately - but it's resisting being lengthened, and 1,000 words is too short to go it alone (for me, anyway!)  So, I'm in.    I'll just polish it up & then I'll do the e-mail submission process.


----------



## Caddy

Yay, El!


----------



## Vaalingrade

Oh hey, this is back. Just so happens I have something for it now.

... completely non-indicative to my body of work, but you know...


----------



## Arrington Flynn

I would like to volunteer to beta read a 'few' stories.

I'm also contemplating submitting if I can write something decent by the deadline, and learn more about Flash Fiction.

This is a resource I'm going to check out: http://www.writing-world.com/fiction/flash.shtml

I also loved Lisa Grace's 30 minutes of Flash Fiction (the *only* Flash Fiction book on Audible)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Arrington Flynn said:


> I would like to volunteer to beta read a 'few' stories.


Please, send your offer to [email protected]

I'm centralizing everything there in folders, and this way I'll have your email address at hand when I need it.

Thanks.


----------



## Hugh Howey

Emailed mine in.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Oh, hey! The thread has a new name.


Yep, just trying to catch the eyes of more people that might have missed it before, and it looks like it worked!


----------



## ToniD

Caddy just invited me, so I'm in too. Already had a story ready and beta'ed for the original version.


----------



## 68564

All the peoples that have not submitted yet - remember the deadline is coming quckly, so get those fingers typing!


----------



## Selina Fenech

Hugh Howey said:


> Emailed mine in.


Received and in the official list  Thank you!


----------



## TonyWrites

Is this anthology open to only unpublished flash fiction?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

TonyWrites said:


> Is this anthology open to only unpublished flash fiction?


Stories needn't be originals or exclusive.


----------



## Caddy

Yay, Toni!


----------



## TonyWrites

Andrew Ashling said:


> Stories needn't be originals or exclusive.


I would like to send in a flash fic I posted to Bubblews earlier this year. It will be tweaked a little, but still largely the same story. Should I mention where it originally appeared, or not?


----------



## Sam Kates

We must be getting close to 50?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

TonyWrites said:


> I would like to send in a flash fic I posted to Bubblews earlier this year. It will be tweaked a little, but still largely the same story. Should I mention where it originally appeared, or not?


Your own choice.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Sam Kates said:


> We must be getting close to 50?


We're at #50: see the Progress Report thread.

(Actually, with the new ones that came in, we're at 54)


----------



## derekneville

I just sent mine.


----------



## Cherise

ElHawk said:


> I'd like to kick in my story "Schrodinger's Kitty." I'm not sure exactly what you'd call it, genre-wise...literary, maybe? It's about a guy acting like a douchecanoe in a bar and getting dissed by the power of PHYSICS! So I don't know what to call it. It's a fun little story, though.
> 
> I'll send it along tonight or tomorrow morning, Andrew. I need to find my old copy, wherever it's hiding, and re-type.


Yay! Welcome to the nuthouse. 



Zelah Meyer said:


> I was going to lengthen mine and publish it separately - but it's resisting being lengthened, and 1,000 words is too short to go it alone (for me, anyway!) So, I'm in.  I'll just polish it up & then I'll do the e-mail submission process.


Double yay! And double welcome. 



Vaalingrade said:


> Oh hey, this is back. Just so happens I have something for it now.
> 
> ... completely non-indicative to my body of work, but you know...


Triple yay!



Hugh Howey said:


> Emailed mine in.


Quadruple yay!



ToniD said:


> Caddy just invited me, so I'm in too. Already had a story ready and beta'ed for the original version.


Quintuple yay!



Andrew Ashling said:


> We're at #50: see the Progress Report thread.
> 
> (Actually, with the new ones that came in, we're at 54)


Halleluja! That means Stories on the Go is a go! Woo Hoo!



derekneville said:


> I just sent mine.


Sextuple yay!


----------



## D.D.Parker

What comes after a sextuple yay?  I'm in!


----------



## Cherise

D.D.Parker said:


> What comes after a sextuple yay?  I'm in!


Septuple yay!


----------



## Keith Rowland

Just sent mine in


----------



## RuthNestvold

Sent mine in today too.


----------



## Caddy

This is exciting, seeing so many additional ones coming in!


----------



## unkownwriter

Selina Fenech said:


> Yep, just trying to catch the eyes of more people that might have missed it before, and it looks like it worked!


It sure did! Doing the happy dance for more submissions. Whee!


----------



## Guest

Selina Fenech said:


> Yep, just trying to catch the eyes of more people that might have missed it before, and it looks like it worked!


 I wonder if you should add something like "Submission Deadline: June 30th" to the title as well, so folks know time's fast running out?


----------



## Sam Kates

Andrew Ashling said:


> We're at #50: see the Progress Report thread.
> 
> (Actually, with the new ones that came in, we're at 54)


Yay! All systems go!


----------



## Quinn Richardson

ToniD said:


> Caddy just invited me, so I'm in too. Already had a story ready and beta'ed for the original version.


Toni Beta'd mine a while ago, so I'm in too. It's in the mail.

Q.


----------



## Cherise

EelKat said:


> I wonder if you should add something like "Submission Deadline: June 30th" to the title as well, so folks know time's fast running out?


Good idea. Hope Selina sees this soon!


----------



## PDSinger

Whoot! Got mine sent in!


----------



## Brandon Shire

Submitted, under a pen name for a different genre.


----------



## theaatkinson

good lord, the thread is 8 pp long. can someone summarize for me? seems folks are submitting somewhere? there's 54 people in rather than the 200+?

The original thread said to wait for a PM and I've been waiting...now this thread pops up and it's 8pp how did I miss it when I was on this morning and everything?

My lit flash is ready and was beta read. is this thing going now? do I send it? am I out because I didn't see the thread?

quick insights would be lovely.


----------



## 68564

theaatkinson said:


> good lord, the thread is 8 pp long. can someone summarize for me? seems folks are submitting somewhere? there's 54 people in rather than the 200+?
> 
> The original thread said to wait for a PM and I've been waiting...now this thread pops up and it's 8pp how did I miss it when I was on this morning and everything?
> 
> My lit flash is ready and was beta read. is this thing going now? do I send it? am I out because I didn't see the thread?
> 
> quick insights would be lovely.


The 200+ was never real.  The 54 (or whatever we are at) are people who have completed stories and sent them in. That is the first real count.  The prior plan has died off due to time/work/etc constraints. New plan is the anthology will be released for free with Andrew as the editor. Send him your story before June 30th to get in. All details are in the first post of this thread.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cherise

theaatkinson said:


> good lord, the thread is 8 pp long. can someone summarize for me? seems folks are submitting somewhere? there's 54 people in rather than the 200+?
> 
> The original thread said to wait for a PM and I've been waiting...now this thread pops up and it's 8pp how did I miss it when I was on this morning and everything?
> 
> My lit flash is ready and was beta read. is this thing going now? do I send it? am I out because I didn't see the thread?
> 
> quick insights would be lovely.


The instructions and a summary are in the first post of this thread. Welcome!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

@Thea & Daniel

Your stories have come in and you both have been sent a thank you/confirmation mail.


----------



## Selina Fenech

theaatkinson said:


> good lord, the thread is 8 pp long. can someone summarize for me? seems folks are submitting somewhere? there's 54 people in rather than the 200+?
> 
> The original thread said to wait for a PM and I've been waiting...now this thread pops up and it's 8pp how did I miss it when I was on this morning and everything?
> 
> My lit flash is ready and was beta read. is this thing going now? do I send it? am I out because I didn't see the thread?
> 
> quick insights would be lovely.


Yep, as others said, just read the very first post. I'm trying to keep the important stuff up to date there.

I'll update the title of the thread now to include the deadline. I'm on Aussie time, so I tend to come in after you guys have been chatting all (my) nighttime and catch up in the quiet hours


----------



## theaatkinson

TY for keeping stuff findable. once the panic died down, I was able to find the instructions. phew. It's IN!

excited again. Ty everyone


----------



## Caddy

Yay! Brandon it is wonderful to see you here.


----------



## Lisa Grace

I just sent you my 868 word sci fi, _The Trouble with Tribble_ by Lisa Grace flash fiction piece. I'm in.


----------



## Matt Ryan

Thanks for keeping this going everyone!

I sent mine in. _Pencil_.

Oh, I didn't mention in the email but it's YA Scifi or just Scifi if you're not doing subcategories.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Yay! So exciting to see all the stories coming in now!


----------



## hardnutt

Just sent mine. Forgot to include a bio! Will send now.


----------



## Cherise

Bump

The instructions and a summary are in the first post of this thread. Welcome!


----------



## Cherise

Bump

We have at least 65 stories, including one from Hugh, so this is for sure a go! Get yours in soon! Deadline is June 30, 2014.


----------



## SarahCarter

Finally worked up the courage to send a story 

I can't wait to read all the other stories. Some of the titles look so intriguing.


----------



## JETaylor

Nice to see more numbers.


----------



## Gone To Croatan

Sent mine in this afternoon, at last .


----------



## ruecole

I'm working on a story for this. I'm trying to cut it down, but it keeps getting longer instead of shorter. 1300 words now. I think I may have to write something else.    

Rue


----------



## Cherise

ruecole said:


> I'm working on a story for this. I'm trying to cut it down, but it keeps getting longer instead of shorter. 1300 words now. I think I may have to write something else.
> 
> Rue


PM it to me. I will cut it down for you.


----------



## Arrington Flynn

Cherise Kelley said:


> PM it to me. I will cut it down for you.


I'm having the same problem, can you butcher (I mean cut) mine as well?


----------



## ruecole

Thanks, Cherise. It's with a couple beta readers right now. But I may need to take you up on that. 

Rue


----------



## 68564

Arrington Flynn said:


> I'm having the same problem, can you butcher (I mean cut) mine as well?


There is a well known and established technique for this. Just remove the center most sentence from every paragraph except the first and last. Then smooth out the rough spots. And just like magic you story is shorter! Simple. Oh, and yes I just completely made that up on the spot.


----------



## beccaprice

I just sent mine in to [email protected] - I hope that's the right email address - I get confused by all the various threads about this. My story, Sirens' Song, is just under 800 words, and has been edited by Martha Hayes.


----------



## 68564

beccaprice said:


> I just sent mine in to [email protected] - I hope that's the right email address - I get confused by all the various threads about this. My story, Sirens' Song, is just under 800 words, and has been edited by Martha Hayes.


That was the correct address.


----------



## Cherise

Arrington Flynn said:


> I'm having the same problem, can you butcher (I mean cut) mine as well?


My pleasure. 

And of course, I will PM it back to you and you can agonize over everything I cut have the final say.


----------



## SarahCarter

ruecole said:


> I'm working on a story for this. I'm trying to cut it down, but it keeps getting longer instead of shorter. 1300 words now. I think I may have to write something else.
> 
> Rue


I had the same issue. I had to completely change and rewrite the first 1/3 of the story and cut back on my descriptions. Good luck with sorting it out!


----------



## ruecole

I'm at the point where I've cut almost all the description, a good chunk of the dialogue, and am still at 1100 words. I'm waiting to hear back from my research expert, then I'm sending it to Cherise, since I don't think I can cut more myself.

I feel a bit like Cinderella's stepsisters. Having to hack off my toe to fit a shoe that's too small.  

Rue


----------



## unkownwriter

VydorScope said:


> There is a well known and established technique for this. Just remove the center most sentence from every paragraph except the first and last. Then smooth out the rough spots. And just like magic you story is shorter! Simple. *Oh, and yes I just completely made that up on the spot.*


You mean we aren't supposed to make up our own writing rules? Ooops.


----------



## Arrington Flynn

I've submitted a story.


----------



## Cherise

ruecole said:


> I'm at the point where I've cut almost all the description, a good chunk of the dialogue, and am still at 1100 words. I'm waiting to hear back from my research expert, then I'm sending it to Cherise, since I don't think I can cut more myself.
> 
> I feel a bit like Cinderella's stepsisters. Having to hack off my toe to fit a shoe that's too small.
> 
> Rue


Easier to let me do the hacking.


----------



## Winterfate

Oh, this looks pretty cool! 

I _might_ have something to contribute. Maybe. 
I don't know. Let's see what my creative juices have to say on the subject. They haven't been cooperating much in the last few weeks (with the marked exception of two days ago where I wrote ~3400 words of the sequel to my fantasy novel).

Still, 1k words should be easy. Right? Right?? Oh dear. 

Write 1000 words they said. It will be easy, they said. /meme 

Seriously though, I submitted my 856 word flash fiction story.


----------



## Lindy Moone

Relatively painless tricks to get word counts down:

Present tense allows for more contractions.
Fragments work well in flash.
Two characters? Ditch dialog tags.

Any other hints?


----------



## 68564

Lindy Moone said:


> Relatively painless tricks to get word counts down:
> 
> Present tense allows for more contractions.
> Fragments work well in flash.
> Two characters? Ditch dialog tags.
> 
> Any other hints?


Invent new compound words! Like superhungry and reallytired!


----------



## Lisa Grace

I do not have simple sentences in my flash fiction as I write sci-fi that uses complex scientific issues which are intrinsically woven into the plot. I did read tons of flash fiction by Isaac Asimov when I was young, and it influenced my style.


----------



## ruecole

I'll be the first to admit I use a ton of weak words in my first drafts and generally (ha!) have to go back and cut/reword them all. But I'd cut as much of that stuff as I could and was at the point where I was cutting actions and dialogue. I think this story is happiest at about 1250 words. I'm really interested in what Cherise finds to trim.

Rue


----------



## Jena H

As my brother (a professional editor) told me, "If I had more time, this would have been shorter."  (I don't know who originally said that, but man, is it true!)


----------



## Lisa Grace

Jena H said:


> As my brother (a professional editor) told me, "If I had more time, this would have been shorter." (I don't know who originally said that, but man, is it true!)


Mark Twain said it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Jena H said:


> As my brother (a professional editor) told me, "If I had more time, this would have been shorter." (I don't know who originally said that, but man, is it true!)


Blaise Pascal said it originally:

_"Je n'ai fait celle-ci plus longue que parce que je n'ai pas eu le loisir de la faire plus courte."_

I only made this letter this long because I hadn't time to make it shorter.


----------



## ruecole

Question: Should our bio include a link to our Amazon page? Our website? Our FB fan page? All of the above? Or something else?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## 68564

ruecole said:


> Question: Should our bio include a link to our Amazon page? Our website? Our FB fan page? All of the above? Or something else?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


if the story is good it should have a link to my website and mailing list... if it's bad, Hugh's.


----------



## Cherise

ruecole said:


> Question: Should our bio include a link to our Amazon page? Our website? Our FB fan page? All of the above? Or something else?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


Andrew has the final say on this, but:

I think he originally said to include only our Amazon author page because we initially were going to make this anthology exclusive to Amazon.

Now that we are going to publish it everywhere, I believe we won't be able to have vendor-specific links in our bios. That we will have to stick with our author websites and our social media links.


----------



## Cherise

There is a 50-word max

for the bio you submit to the anthology. 

I think urls should go against this word count, perhaps at a rate of 5 characters per word. I kept my bio down to my tagline and one url. That reminds me: I need to submit my blog url to Andrew in the email thread where I originally submitted my bio with my Amazon author page url.


----------



## 68564

Cherise Kelley said:


> There is a 50-word max for the bio you submit to the anthology.
> 
> I think urls should go against this word count, perhaps at a rate of 5 characters per word. I kept my bio down to my tagline and one url. That reminds me: I need to submit my blog url to Andrew in the email thread where I originally submitted my bio with my Amazon author page url.


In the first post in this thread it says 250 words. You might want to address that if it really means 50.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

ruecole said:


> Question: Should our bio include a link to our Amazon page? Our website? Our FB fan page? All of the above? Or something else?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


Not your Amazon page or any other vendor. Apple doesn't like that.

Best is your author website.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

VydorScope said:


> In the first post in this thread it says 250 words. You might want to address that if it really means 50.


It's definitely 250.


----------



## ruecole

Okay, phew! I was starting to have a heart attack there!

Rue


----------



## ruecole

What about mailing list links?

Rue


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> It's definitely 250.


Sorry, 50 words was the max for the original iteration of the anthology. My bad!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

ruecole said:


> Okay, phew! I was starting to have a heart attack there!
> 
> Rue


Now _that_ would shorten your bio quite drastically.


----------



## ruecole

Wouldn't it be an obituary at that point?  

Rue


----------



## Andrew Ashling

ruecole said:


> Wouldn't it be an obituary at that point?
> 
> Rue


Meh. We could just put "That's all she wrote."


----------



## unkownwriter

Andrew Ashling said:


> Meh. We could just put *"That's all she wrote."*


If I wasn't going to be cremated, that would be on my tombstone. Maybe I should have a memorial stone somewhere in my garden with that on it. I think I'll put that in my will.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Changed my mind-- I just emailed my submission, Martians For Neighbors. It needs to be beta read so.....
thanks    Frank


----------



## Cherise

Yay!

Welcome, Frank.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Thanks Cherise...


----------



## ruecole

Just sent mine! Thanks for the chopping you did, Cherise! And thanks Andrew and everyone else for getting this going again! 

Rue


----------



## Frank Zubek

Once all the stories are locked in is there a ball park guess available as to when we might see the book released on kindle? Looking forward to reading everyone elses stuff


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Frank Zubek said:


> Once all the stories are locked in is there a ball park guess available as to when we might see the book released on kindle? Looking forward to reading everyone elses stuff


Very rough guesstimate:

Summer is upon us, and that is not the best of times to publish.
I hope to get the formatting done first half of August.
I'd like to give each of the contributors a copy, unless there are serious objections to that plan.
This would allow you to check your own story for minor mistakes or problems.

People who know more about this than I do, are invited to share their opinion on what would be the best time to publish in the September - December period.


----------



## Cherise

EelKat said:


> Will it be ebook only or will there be a print edition as well?


Andrew's proposal about the simple toaster said it would be ebook only.



Andrew Ashling said:


> I think it's safe to say the anthology as (originally) proposed is as dead as a doornail.
> 
> It happens more on KB.
> 
> Someone proposes to build a KB-Toaster. Then someone chimes in and says it should also be able to roast steak. Another one likes the idea and proposes to have it work on nuclear energy. To which another one objects, proposing a module should be added to make the thing function on solar energy, because some clients might have ecological concerns. Then someone proposes to put it on wheels, and another one insists it should be made out of titanium because of reasons. Inevitably someone wants to add wifi, because there is no reason a toaster shouldn't be able to access the Internet...
> 
> Back to basics: let's build a toaster, a good one, that toasts bread and does nothing else, not even water your plants.
> 
> I have a simple proposal to salvage this wreck.
> 
> * Let's make an anthology of flash fiction.
> * Let's make it ebook only.
> * Let's make it Amazon-centered. (This didn't work out.)
> * Let's forget the whole charity-thing. _(Too complicated since beggars seem to have become choosers. If I want to give you my money because you say you are hungry, and you impose conditions on the provenance of said funds, you are not hungry. Presumptuous and rude, yes. Hungry, no.)_
> * All indie authors, KB-members or not, are welcome. _(But we'll dedicate a page to KB, link included, stating that the idea originated here.)_
> * Authors have the last say about their stories. Typos, stylistic abominations and absurd storylines included.
> * Each author gets one story of 1,000 words maximum, 250 words about her/himself and a link to their Amazon Author page. (social media and / or website).
> * Authors retain all rights at all times. This means the story doesn't need to be an original.
> * No restrictions, except what goes against Amazon's (vendor) guidelines _(We'll have a general warning in front of the anthology, and in the blurb, to warn readers this is a patchwork and a sample of the rich diversity in indie-writing, and a genre-indication before each story. No brittle egos will be harmed, unless they're masochistic.)_ This means erotica authors are welcome.
> * If too many authors want to participate, we'll make a series. _(No, not split up by genre. First come, first served. We want readers to "taste" new things. Maybe they'll discover a new genre that way. Hey, it's free and it's only a thousand words. Free cheese for everyone.)_
> * We could ask Amazon if we could open a separate account for this freebie (series). I can't see why they wouldn't agree, since it's basically one big advertisement for their company and their site.
> * Since it's free, and since, of course, we would all promote the hell out of this anthology, chances are it will become very visible in the Amazon rankings. Everybody wins. The reader gets free stuff, we and Amazon get free publicity.
> * Let's try this simple concept, see how it goes, and discuss improvements later, *after* _(which means *later* as in "*not now*.")_ we have seen whether it works or not.
> 
> If enough authors like this idea, I volunteer to contact Amazon about the feasibility and I also volunteer to do the formatting.
> 
> A simple toaster. Not an mp3-playing magnetron.
> 
> =================
> 
> ETA:
> 
> It has been brought to my attention that the tone of my posts may offend some people.
> I never imply I know best. I just give you what I think I know, and how I see things with my current level of experience, as succinctly and clear as I can. My posts are always "IMHO."
> I do this in hopes I'll get new arguments, new things to think about, and to invite debate.
> It seems to be the only way I learn.
> 
> The same with this proposal. The old project didn't work. I'm sure a lot of people gave it their best effort, not in the least Gennita. Communication could have been handled better, perhaps, but that's water under the bridge.
> My proposal is a simplified version.
> It's just a proposal, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Selina Fenech

For old times sake, I was reading through the OP of the original thread that started this whole thing- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172794.0.html

There are still a lot of great ideas there we could take on board without over-expanding our toaster (man, maybe we should have called the book Toaster?  ).

This in particular caught my eye as it's pretty important-



> It's very very wise to have any USA/NYT bestselling authors listed by name as that helps with also-bots immensely.
> Texas Girl


We should be asking authors, either when they submit their story or in this thread, to identify themselves as being a bestseller (and where) to be able to do the above. Also so we can note that in the blurb when we come to writing it, like "over 20 NYT bestselling authors!" or similar.


----------



## 68564

Selina Fenech said:


> For old times sake, I was reading through the OP of the original thread that started this whole thing- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172794.0.html
> 
> There are still a lot of great ideas there we could take on board without over-expanding our toaster (man, maybe we should have called the book Toaster?  ).
> 
> This in particular caught my eye as it's pretty important-
> 
> We should be asking authors, either when they submit their story or in this thread, to identify themselves as being a bestseller (and where) to be able to do the above. Also so we can note that in the blurb when we come to writing it, like "over 20 NYT bestselling authors!" or similar.


I am totally a best seller


Spoiler



among my family and friends


. I mean I sell way more books than anyone


Spoiler



(anyone being defined to people who do not sell books)


!


----------



## Cherise

Any one of us could break out and become a bestseller any minute now. 

I like the idea of putting all our names in the searchable fields.


----------



## Brandon Shire

Caddy said:


> Yay! Brandon it is wonderful to see you here.


Aw, thanks. I have been part of kboards for a while but not active. That needs to change.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Step up ladies and gents.... less then 20 days til the deadline.
If you want to be part of this now is the time

While there is no money in it to you there IS the chance at gaining a few readers who might happen to be browsing around in the book and read YOUR story.
Remember.... while a portion of people who have e reading devices don't buy your particular genre--- it seems that EVERYBODY grabs a free book.

And down the road on some lazy afternoon they'll be bored and scroll down the old TBR pile and click into us and start reading.

Just saying.,.....


----------



## 68564

Cherise Kelley said:


> Any one of us could break out and become a bestseller any minute now.
> 
> I like the idea of putting all our names in the searchable fields.


There is a limit. What seems to work well is that the real big names (Like Hugh) go in the author fields, and the rest of us claim the book through Author Central.

Example:


----------



## Andrew Ashling

VydorScope said:


> There is a limit. What seems to work well is that the real big names (Like Hugh) go in the author fields, and the rest of us claim the book through Author Central.
> 
> Example:


Someone (I think Caddy) mentioned the limit is twelve.

It was already proposed to put the twelve best selling authors there (strictly according to Amazon author ranking), because that way the anthology comes up when someone does a search for them.


----------



## Livia

Andrew Ashling said:


> People who know more about this than I do, are invited to share their opinion on what would be the best time to publish in the September - December period.





EelKat said:


> Don't know about others, but I've always personally found mid to late October to be the best time to publish, but than again, I write predominantly Horror and that's just before Halloween when folks are buying Horror more than usual, so it could be a genre related thing.


I'm certainly not established enough to know myself, but I did just go to a conference where a successful romance self-pubber mentioned that things start to pick up in September, and really get going in October. So perhaps it's not just horror?

What have others experienced?


----------



## TonyWrites

I have submitted a story to the anthology.
While it was one I self-published last December in the "Art" category on Bubblews.com, I decided to do what Rex Stout did when he included his novella "Before I Die" in his book_ Trouble In Triplicate_ and do one more revision on it. And so, I got to "Be like Rex Stout" on this one!


----------



## JETaylor

Andrew Ashling said:


> Someone (I think Caddy) mentioned the limit is twelve.
> 
> It was already proposed to put the twelve best selling authors there (strictly according to Amazon author ranking), because that way the anthology comes up when someone does a search for them.


This makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Someone (I think Caddy) mentioned the limit is twelve.
> 
> It was already proposed to put the twelve best selling authors there (strictly according to Amazon author ranking), because that way the anthology comes up when someone does a search for them.


Oh good! "Strictly according to Amazon author ranking" makes it easy.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Submission is away, though I totally forgot to put my site on there.

Oh well, there's only the two Landon Porters who get any play on Google. Me and a graphics designer whose life I've pretty thoroughly ruined by talking about how I can't draw all the time.


----------



## Winterfate

So, how many stories is the anthology at currently? Apologies if it has been posted in one of the other related threads recently.


----------



## Cherise

Winterfate said:


> So, how many stories is the anthology at currently? Apologies if it has been posted in one of the other related threads recently.


89+


----------



## Winterfate

Oh, that is awesome! Haha, this reminds me of a fundraising run on Kickstarter. As in: The final push to reach stretch goals or, in our case, 101 stories before the mid-July deadline.


----------



## Caddy

Andrew Ashling said:


> Someone (I think Caddy) mentioned the limit is twelve.
> 
> It was already proposed to put the twelve best selling authors there (strictly according to Amazon author ranking), because that way the anthology comes up when someone does a search for them.


Just to be clear: I didn't say the limit was 12, as I don't know the limit. I've never tried entering several authors on KDP. But I did say that I noticed when looking at other multi-author books the most I had seen listed on Amazon under the title with clickable links was 12. So I said it would be great to list 12 instead of 7.

I would think there would be a limit, but I don't know. Perhaps someone else said there was, though.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Andrew Ashling said:


> Very rough guesstimate:
> 
> Summer is upon us, and that is not the best of times to publish.
> I hope to get the formatting done first half of August.
> I'd like to give each of the contributors a copy, unless there are serious objections to that plan.
> This would allow you to check your own story for minor mistakes or problems.
> 
> People who know more about this than I do, are invited to share their opinion on what would be the best time to publish in the September - December period.


I've always heard sales pick up in October, but any time is fine with me.


----------



## 68564

EelKat said:


> Can we do that without our names in the field? I've never been in a book where my author name wasn't in the field so I've never tried it. How does that work: Is it the same as usual we just add the title in the box and select it as one of our books and wait for it to show up, or because we are not in the author field do we have to email Amazon a special request to have them verify we are in the ToC list?


Yes you can. I have done it twice now. The automated tool will not let you so you have to email in via Author Central and ask to add it. They will look in the book and if they find your name, they will add it for you. It usually takes a day or so, but they will do it.

ETA:

This book for example: http://www.amazon.com/Something-Take-Trip-Charity-Anthology-ebook/dp/B00JD41Z3K
Scroll towards the bottom and you will see the authors names who added it to their author central and are not listed in the author names.


----------



## Cherise

Bumping to get more stories! The submission instructions are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## drewavera

I just submitted mine, I hope I did it right


----------



## Arrington Flynn

I'm making some changes to the already submitted story - what's the procedure for re-submission and what's the deadline for same?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Arrington Flynn said:


> I'm making some changes to the already submitted story - what's the procedure for re-submission and what's the deadline for same?


Send the new version in as a reply to the confirmation of receipt you've got. That way everything stays together.
Deadline is July, 15th.


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Send the new version in as a reply to the confirmation of receipt you've got. That way everything stays together.
> Deadline is July, 15th.


Same procedure for updating your bio, site links, etc.


----------



## Sapphire

Cherise Kelley said:


> Same procedure for updating your bio, site links, etc.


Can site link still be Amazon? Or does it need to be retailer neutral?


----------



## Cherise

Sapphire said:


> Can site link still be Amazon? Or does it need to be retailer neutral?


It needs to be retailer neutral, now that the anthology is no longer Amazon exclusive.

So your blog or website is best.

If you don't have a blog or website, then your social media links would work: Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. Not sure about Goodreads, as that is owned by Amazon.

Andrew, I think you are going to be in a crunch to get everyone's links updated, unless you email them all now and ask for updated links. I would help, but I will be away from the computer soon, for two weeks.


----------



## 68564

Cherise Kelley said:


> It needs to be retailer neutral, now that the anthology is no longer Amazon exclusive.
> 
> So your blog or website is best.
> 
> If you don't have a blog or website, then your social media links would work: Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. Not sure about Goodreads, as that is owned by Amazon.
> 
> Andrew, I think you are going to be in a crunch to get everyone's links updated, unless you email them all now and ask for updated links. I would help, but I will be away from the computer soon, for two weeks.


I honestly don't even remember for sure I sent one. I better try and remember to look when I am home tonight.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

VydorScope said:


> I honestly don't even remember for sure I sent one. I better try and remember to look when I am home tonight.


Same here. I think I did, but my memory is not what it used to be. If it ever was what I thought it was. :/


----------



## Cherise

Bump.

Deadline is July 15 or 101 stories. Last I heard, we had 92 stories. See the first post in this thread for details.


----------



## ruecole

Andrew posted in the Progress Report this morning there were only six spots left. So make that 95 stories!

Rue


----------



## Selina Fenech

I'm just going through the older thread now and emailing anyone who said they had a story written, but I can't see their name on the progress thread. I guess I should only email about 6 people then!


----------



## Cherise

At this point, it is definitely a go. We just want to be able to put that cool '101 stories' tag on the cover! Join on in! You know you want to!


----------



## Moist_Tissue

Is it to late to sign up? Not sure if those 6 spots are filled.


----------



## Cherise

Moist_Tissue said:


> Is it to late to sign up? Not sure if those 6 spots are filled.


There is no signing up. You just send in your story!  See the first post in the thread for the details.


----------



## Moist_Tissue

Cherise Kelley said:


> There is no signing up. You just send in your story!  See the first post in the thread for the details.


Ahh, got it. Probably won't make that deadline.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Room for just 4 stories more.*


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Only 3 places left.*


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Down to 2 places*


----------



## missmyrah

I'll be taking one spot please!


----------



## Cherise

missmyrah said:


> I'll be taking one spot please!


First to send their stories in get the spots. Instructions are in the first post in the thread. Andrew is sleeping right now, though. We don't know what already came in while he was asleep!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Cherise Kelley said:


> First to send their stories in get the spots. Instructions are in the first post in the thread. Andrew is sleeping right now, though. We don't know what already came in while he was asleep!


Thanks, Cherise, for minding the store. 

Actually, I was gone for a walk.

I'm 1 hour ahead of the UK, 6 of the US East Coast, 9 of the US West Coast. (It's about a quarter past 5pm where I live as I type this post.) I keep strange hours though. I'm awake long past (my) midnight.

As to the procedure&#8230; we extended the deadline to 07/15 and the maximum number of stories to 101. The rest is unchanged: first come, first served. No booking spots. Sending in your story secures your place, of which there are still *two* left.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Has the limit been reached? I just saw the private message a little late in the game.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

RM Prioleau said:


> Has the limit been reached? I just saw the private message a little late in the game.


Your story is #100

Only *ONE* slot left.


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> Your story is #100
> 
> Only *ONE* slot left.


The suspense!!!!


----------



## lukas dvorak

I'm not sure how much earning potential there would be for this at different price levels. But I almost wonder if we couldn't charge for this, maybe $.99, and put the money into a fund to help pay for pro-writer activity such as advertising to help educate the public of the pro-amazon position in the dispute with Hatchett or maybe even to pay for lobbyists/lawyers to fight potential governmental action. Maybe this is a little bit silly with the dollar amounts involved but any amount helps, right? Just throwing that out there if it hasn't already been.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

lukas dvorak said:


> I'm not sure how much earning potential there would be for this at different price levels. But I almost wonder if we couldn't charge for this, maybe $.99, and put the money into a fund to help pay for pro-writer activity such as advertising to help educate the public of the pro-amazon position in the dispute with Hatchett or maybe even to pay for lobbyists/lawyers to fight potential governmental action. Maybe this is a little bit silly with the dollar amounts involved but any amount helps, right? Just throwing that out there if it hasn't already been.


Noble as your sentiments are, you're about six weeks late. We've had this discussion. Sorry.


----------



## 68564

Focus!


----------



## lukas dvorak

Andrew Ashling said:


> Noble as your sentiments are, you're about six weeks late. We've had this discussion. Sorry.


No problem. Let's move on then.


----------



## Joel Ansel

I just sent my story in. I hope that I'm not too late.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

zjoe said:


> I just sent my story in. I hope that I'm not too late.


Your story is #101

*Submissions are closed.*


----------



## Scottish Lass

Andrew Ashling said:


> *Submissions are closed.*


Cool!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Final list for the 2014 Anthology*

_*Indie Anthology -- 2014*_


*#**Author**Story**Genre - Keywords*1.*Micah Ackerman*38th StreetHorror2.*Caddy Rowland*Suzanne Valadon: A Woman Who Dared  Historical Fiction - Literary Fiction - Drama.3.*Monica La Porta*Eternal BoundsParanormal4.*Sam Kates*Coming HomeHorror - Supernatural5.*Lanette Curington*Purple PassionParanormal Romance6.*Ela Lond*Crescent MoonUrban Fantasy7.*Livia Harper*Buck HuntMystery - Thriller8.*Griffin Carmichael*FlashlightHorror9.*Selina Fenech*WildParanormal10.*Mark Gardner*Chip AssassinMystery - New Pulp11.*Ellisa Barr*Choose PeasLiterary Fiction12.*Marilyn Vix*Payback's A WitchParanormal Romance13.*Jean Louise*Thursday at the Ritz-CarltonContemporary Fiction - Women's Fiction - Action-Adventure14.*Sheryl Fawcett*The Man Across the RoomWomen's Fiction - Romance15.*Nathan Williams*The Gambino Theater GambitAction - Adventure16.*K.D. Hendriks*Witch in Space -- and other MishapsScience Fiction - Humor17.*EelKat*The Oak TreeHorror18.*Lindy Moone*The Little Chill: a Three-Minute MysteryMystery19.*Andrew Ashling*The FiarGay Fiction - Gay Romance - Humor20.*David J. Normoyle* Last WordsDystopian21.*Jack Lusted*Found In SpaceScience Fiction - Space Opera22.*H.S. Stone*A Deluge of DemonsHorror23.*Craig Halloran*Henry and ToryDystopian - Science Fiction24.*Cherise Kelley*My Master Got a Raw DealLiterary Fiction25.*George Berger*Hudson and HaileyLiterary Fiction26.*Jamie Campbell*Masked AttractionYoung Adult - Chick Lit - Romance27.*Amelia Smith*The Birds of WinterSoft Science Fiction - Young Adult28.*H.S. St.Ours*Perfect Blue SunsetScience Fiction29.*Melisse Aires*Justice for Rogue IncubatorsScience Fiction - Space Opera30.*Cora Buhlert*HeiligenlohContemporary Romance31.*Philip Harris*Cag: An Almost True StoryHorror32.*Emily Martha Sorensen *A Phone ConversationYoung Adult Fantasy - Middle Grade Fantasy33.*Raquel Lyon*One in the EyeWomen's fiction - Chick-Lit34.*Samuel Clements*One Depressed AngelBlack Comedy35.*Dulce Rolindeaux*Virtual VampireRomance36.*Julie Dawson*Bad KarmaHorror37.*J.T. Hall*The Valentine's Day Before We MetGay Romance38.*Roz Marshall*The Snow PatrolParanormal - Action39.*Vincent Trigili*RageFantasy - Space Opera40.*J.E. Taylor*AbyssYoung Adult41.*Hugh Howey*A Father's FistLiterary Fiction42.*Samuel Peralta*Trauma RoomScience Fiction - Thriller43.*Daniel R. Marvello*Final ExamFantasy - Adventure44.*John L. Monk*Trixy Chestity goes to England (Chapter 7) Humor45.*Hudson Owen*Einstein Stayed HereHistorical Fantasy46.*Stella Wilkinson*The Witch and The WolfParanormal Romance47.*Susan C. Daffron*Kitty NightmaresRomantic comedy48.*Anya Kelly*The Vampire's PreyParanormal Romance49.*Rachel Aukes*Beer, Bugs, and the End of the WorldScience Fiction50.*Anya Allyn*Another Point of ViewHorror51.*Zelah Meyer*MabRomance52.*Nicolas Wilson*ButtrockUrban Fantasy53.*Jennifer Lewis*Grace and the Green CardRomance54.*Toni Dwiggins*The Green StonesMystery55.*Derek Neville*OZMystery - Thriller56.*D.D. Parker*Quiet on SetNew Adult Romance57.*Keith Rowland*BeyondDystopian58.*Ruth Nestvold*Embracing SorrowFantasy - Magic Realism59.*P.D. Singer*Reading MaterialGay Fiction60.*Quinn Richardson*Mechanical AdvantageScience Fiction61.*Peter J. Michaels*NoumenonHorror - Paranormal62.*Daniel Wallock*Forgetting LifeRomance - Literary Fiction63.*Thea Atkinson*Of Piss and TobaccoLiterary Fiction64.*Lisa Grace*The Trouble with TribbleScience Fiction65.*Matt Ryan*PencilYoung Adult - Science Fiction66.*Vanna Smythe*The Million Colors of the SeaScience Fiction - Fantasy67.*Geraldine Evans*One For The BoysHumor - Young Adult68.*MeiLin Miranda*Non Si MuoveFantasy69.*Beverly Farr*Something Worth KeepingRomance70.*Sarah Carter*Deadly BeautyFantasy - Fairy Tale71.*Tony Bertauski*What I Wasn'tScience Fiction72.*Edward M. Grant*Tongue TiedScience Fiction73.*Misti Wolanski*Indy-SanUrban Fantasy74.*Eric Feka*Life Goes OnHumor - Contemporary Fantasy75.*Dee Gabbledon*OutlandisherHistorical Fiction (Parody76.*Becca Price*The Sirens' SongFable77.*Arrington Flynn*Telling Your Story with Misty RoseReligious Fantasy - Religious Science Fiction78.*L.E. Parin*The Frog PrinceYoung Adult - Fantasy - Fairytale79.*Darrin Perez*The LastScience Fiction80.*Frank Zubek*Martians For Neighbors!Literary Fiction81.*Rachel Elizabeth Cole*Hit and RunWomen's Fiction - Chick Lit82.*Matthew W. Grant*Lamron Ot EmoclewParanormal83.*Michael Coorlim*Twin SoulsParanormal84.*Maren Hayes*KiribatiLiterary Fiction85.*Tony Held*Showdown on Lyndale AvenueLiterary Fiction86.*Allan Körbes*Workplace HazardsScience Fiction - Cyberpunk87.*Tiffany Cherney*Into the EtherScience-Fiction - Fantasy- Action-Adventure88.*Landon Porter*Live Without ThemScience-Fiction - Fantasy89.*Kathy Molineaux*Welcome Home Mrs. LeeScience-Fiction90.*Drew Avera*My Last MomentScience-Fiction - Dystopia91.*SB Jones*The Eternal Gateway: BladesFantasy - Steampunk92.*Bob Summer*WordsLiterary Fiction93.*E.A. Linden*Death SentenceMystery94.*Sarra Cannon*The Witching WellYoung Adult95.*Carol Kean*The TipperContemporary Mainstream Fiction96.*Kristy Tate*Anywhere ElseWoman's Fiction97.*Felicity Appleton*Love SalutationRomance98.*John March*The Spirit TalkerFantasy99.*Nadia Nader*The Witch in the WoodsYoung Adult - Paranormal100.*R.M. Prioleau*Death's DoorFantasy101.*Zombie Joe*Living BrideHorror


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> Your story is #101
> 
> *Submissions are closed.*


----------



## Andrew Ashling

EelKat said:


> Couldn't help but notice the addition of the year "2014":
> 
> Does that mean we can look forward to one of these anthologies being released each year? If so can those who submitted to this one submit to the next one as well? (or is it too far ahead to be thinking of such questions?  )


Let's first see how this one goes&#8230;


----------



## Cherise

Time to start writing the book description! Probably, a new thread is called for.


----------



## Selina Fenech

101! YAAAAAAY!

Should we just do the blurb writing stuff in the title thread? It already has a bunch of blurb related stuff in it. -> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186855.0.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*We have 101 stories and a cover&#8230; what now?*

First of all I'd like to thank everyone involved in this project.

When I agreed, somewhat hesitantly, to coordinate this project and proposed the simple toaster model to salvage it, I soon wondered whether I hadn't taken on more than I would be comfortable with.

Writers. Indie writers. As we all know they're stark raving mad.

How would I ever get them to agree on _anything_ under the sun? Let alone a project they are emotionally invested in. I had set myself up for an experience equaling living hell, it seemed.

I had dark visions of a shepherd dog running around a crazy herd of anarchist sheep on crack, running in all directions. Instead you were very reasonable and everybody seemed to understand we needed to keep this thing on track if we were to accomplish anything.

So, contrary to my worst forebodings, as a whole, this has been a pleasant experience. Discussions got heated sometimes, but we always managed, and rather quickly too, to come to an agreement and move on.

I want to thank you all for your gracious cooperation. Instead of being the nightmare this could have easily become, it was a joy and privilege to coordinate this project.

*~~~*​
I'm working on a proposal for a *road map* on how to proceed from here. I hope it will be ready for posting by tomorrow.

This doesn't mean that meanwhile you can't brainstorm and spout creative ideas.

All input is welcome.

Again, thank you, all.

(Cross-posted from the Progress Report thread)


----------



## Frank Zubek

My suggestions on forward motion

Need to get a final cover set

Need a description of the book for amazon

We need to look up at least ten anthology reviewers-- with maybe half of them ( at best) willing to review it around the release date AND THAT NEEDS TO BE LOOKED INTO NOW SO REVIEW SPACE CAN BE SAVED FOR US

Need an estimate on a release date -- and stick to it

Once released it would help the book if as many people as possible get on board and post the link on amazon and twitter....if readers aren't aware its available they will grab and read a book or two that they DO know about. So if even 30 of the 101 writers jump on twitter and facebook ( and hard  like daily) for the first few weeks we should get a pretty impressive amount of readers to see the book- read it and maybe give reviews

Unfortunately I cannot commit to being in charge of marketing as I will already be fulfilling the last portion of my commitment to Stella and the charity books when the omnibus comes out but I will post on my own face book as often as I can as time permits (I am also hammering away at a few books I want released before the end of the year)

Uh...... is it possible to set up an account somewhere so those of us who might wish to donate - thru paypal- for a banner or an online ad? This is also a part of marketing that's important toward getting eyeballs.

I guess that's all I can think of for now
Anyone else?


----------



## Lindy Moone

Let's see. This is what I understand:

The 101 authors above have until the 15th to get any story revisions to Andrew.

(That means he can't do anything final until those revisions, if any, are in.)

When the ebook has been formatted, it will need final proofreading. I've volunteered to proof half of it. (Yes, I'm probably crazy.)

Andrew, has anyone else volunteered for proofing?


----------



## 68564

List...

Revisions due by the 15th
Proof reading
Formating
Blurb
Release Date
Pre-Release Promotions (all 101 authors should do)
--Inc. Submit to all the free advertising sites possible
Release
Post Release promotions (all 101 authors should do)
--Inc. Submit to all the free advertising sites possible


Did I miss anything?


----------



## Caddy

I had said I would handle contacting the free sites and stuff, but that was at the beginning when it wasn't clear how many people would be super excited about this project. I wanted to make sure Andrew had help. 

I'm finding that I need to concentrate on getting my 2nd series finished up and writing more under my pen name, as I'm behind on that, too. (I confess I play too much in the summer, and I'll never stop doing that. My family and friends will always take priority, always, especially the little one. He won't be little long and summer is short here. When I'm old and look back on my life, this is what will mean the most to me personally, even if it means it takes me longer to see bigger success with my writing. There's also my painting, which means just as much as the writing.) Yeah, I know everyone is busy, but some enjoy their writing above and beyond and those people would do a greater service to promotion.  

Therefore, since it appears Andrew has plenty of people all geared up, and others are volunteering, I want to step down from being responsible for that. I will, of course, do some promoting on my own, like everyone should, but someone else needs to head up the big marketing to the free sites, etc. I'm too scattered over too much for the next 3 months to do it justice. When I can help, I will, I just don't want to feel the majority is up to me. It's great to see so many people are excited!

So, who wants to head up the marketing? (Posting in two threads to make sure this is taken up by someone.) Have fun and good luck! I will help if you need me when I can.


----------



## Lisa Grace

lukas dvorak said:


> I'm not sure how much earning potential there would be for this at different price levels. But I almost wonder if we couldn't charge for this, maybe $.99, and put the money into a fund to help pay for pro-writer activity such as advertising to help educate the public of the pro-amazon position in the dispute with Hatchett or maybe even to pay for lobbyists/lawyers to fight potential governmental action. Maybe this is a little bit silly with the dollar amounts involved but any amount helps, right? Just throwing that out there if it hasn't already been.


Please charge 99 cents. I think we could get it to hit some bestseller lists.  Money could go into your pocket (for doing the work), or advertising, or a charity for literacy or ebook libraries.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*The stories are collected. The list is complete.

So what now?*

*Provisional time line of things that still need to be done before publishing:*

_The time line may change depending on when we *want/need* to publish. I'd like some more input about that issue, but realistically speaking 09/15 is the very earliest date we *can* publish._

*By 07/31:*

* A few stories still need *beta reading*. We have enough volunteers for that, IIRC. If not, I'll ask for more.
* Some stories still need *proofing*. I do have volunteers for that, but maybe not enough. If you'd like to offer your services, please send a mail to *[email protected] - subject line: Proofing*.
Also send a mail if you think I might have missed you (e.g. because you offered your services in a post in one of the threads.)

_Authors:_ Nothing will be changed without your say-so. It's your story. It's how you want to present yourself to new readers. It's your calling card. YOU have the last word.

*By 09/01:*

* *Introduction:* I'd like to write that one myself. I'll have it beta read and proofed by our volunteers.
* *Formatting:* (separate post tomorrow)

*By 09/15:*

* *Final proofing:*
1. Once the anthology has been formatted, I propose to offer it for downloading to all contributors.
At this stage you yourself can do a final check/proofing. Unless disaster has struck and a whole paragraph is missing, in this stage you can only make minor corrections. The time for rewriting the story or giving all your characters new names is behind you. However, I'll try to accommodate reasonable requests.
2. One person has offered to do a final proofing round for part of the anthology. If you are willing to do the same, please send an email to *[email protected] - subject line: Final Proofing*. Don't forget to mention how many stories you want to give a last check up.

_(Cross-posted from the Progress Report thread)_


----------



## erikhanberg

Argghh!

That's what I get for not reading carefully. I saw the 7/15 deadline but missed the 101 story cap. Dang! I actually had my story finished in time and everything! I was just away on the 4th and missed the countdown.

If someone pulls out for some reason, can there be a waiting list?


----------



## ElHawk

erikhanberg said:


> Argghh!
> 
> That's what I get for not reading carefully. I saw the 7/15 deadline but missed the 101 story cap. Dang! I actually had my story finished in time and everything! I was just away on the 4th and missed the countdown.
> 
> If someone pulls out for some reason, can there be a waiting list?


Yeah, I did the same thing.

Oh well.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I think a waiting list is a good idea.  Until everyone has agreed to a contract, there's a chance that someone could pick up their story and want to go home because of arguments over simple toaster versus deluxe!  

Edited to add:  I might have misunderstood whether or not there's going to be any kind of e-contract.  I know that we agreed to take part by submitting our stories, but I have a vague recollection of Andrew mentioning sending something out for people to agree to so that there's proof for both sides that (a) he has permission to publish the stories & (b) the authors haven't given up exclusive rights so are also allowed to publish them.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Zelah Meyer said:


> I think a waiting list is a good idea. Until everyone has agreed to a contract, there's a chance that someone could pick up their story and want to go home because of arguments over simple toaster versus deluxe!
> 
> Edited to add: I might have misunderstood whether or not there's going to be any kind of e-contract. I know that we agreed to take part by submitting our stories, but I have a vague recollection of Andrew mentioning sending something out for people to agree to so that there's proof for both sides that (a) he has permission to publish the stories & (b) the authors haven't given up exclusive rights so are also allowed to publish them.


I think that was Selina&#8230; and good you remind us. I also forgot to mention that in my road map.

I propose people keep their stories at hand in case there is a next edition.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Actually, why not?  

Please send the stories in, and I'll put them on a waiting list.
If anyone withdraws a story we'll have a reserve. Same principle: first come, first served.


----------



## Cherise

VydorScope said:


> Pre-Release Promotions (all 101 authors should do)
> .
> 
> Did I miss anything?


I do not think we want to promote it until it goes free on Amazon. Money was what ruined the first iteration of the anthology. If we promote it before it goes free on Amazon, then it is going to make money. I had proposed that we let it make money for awhile and use all proceeds to buy ads, but I was reminded that money brings a whole host of problems we do not want.


----------



## 68564

Cherise Kelley said:


> I do not think we want to promote it until it goes free on Amazon. Money was what ruined the first iteration of the anthology. If we promote it before it goes free on Amazon, then it is going to make money. I had proposed that we let it make money for awhile and use all proceeds to buy ads, but I was reminded that money brings a whole host of problems we do not want.


BAH forgot about the delay before permafree on Amazon. You're right.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

This is fun. Happy to be aboard!


----------



## Selina Fenech

Zelah Meyer said:


> I think a waiting list is a good idea. Until everyone has agreed to a contract, there's a chance that someone could pick up their story and want to go home because of arguments over simple toaster versus deluxe!
> 
> Edited to add: I might have misunderstood whether or not there's going to be any kind of e-contract. I know that we agreed to take part by submitting our stories, but I have a vague recollection of Andrew mentioning sending something out for people to agree to so that there's proof for both sides that (a) he has permission to publish the stories & (b) the authors haven't given up exclusive rights so are also allowed to publish them.


I wrote up a simple draft contract and sent it to Andrew to see if he's happy with it since he's acting as the publisher. Any update on that, Andrew?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Selina Fenech said:


> I wrote up a simple draft contract and sent it to Andrew to see if he's happy with it since he's acting as the publisher. Any update on that, Andrew?


Maybe we/you should post that simple draft so everyone can take a look and comment, if they want to.

If no major problems with the text surface, I can put it on Google Docs of the indanth-account as a form to be "signed."


----------



## Kristy Tate

I love the idea of putting the proceeds toward advertising! And another big THANK YOU to Andrew and crew for putting this all together. So happy to be #96!


----------



## Sapphire

For anyone who hasn't followed this project from the beginning (I should say since before the beginning of THIS project), it is important to avoid making money _for any purpose._ We do not want to create an income problem, and the associated income tax problems, for Andrew. Simple toaster, remember? Free book...no income...no complications...just a myriad of great stories giving a lot of exposure!


----------



## 68564

Sapphire said:


> For anyone who hasn't followed this project from the beginning (I should say since before the beginning of THIS project), it is important to avoid making money _for any purpose._ We do not want to create an income problem, and the associated income tax problems, for Andrew. Simple toaster, remember? Free book...no income...no complications...just a myriad of great stories giving a lot of exposure!


Let me illustrate....

This









Not this


----------



## unkownwriter

I did a quick and sloppy banner, and finally managed to keep kboards going long enough to find this thread so I can post it. I don't know what's going on, but for the last week or so, I can only look at a couplefew of threads before the board shuts down on me (i.e., nothing will load).

Anyway, here it is:










I didn't have the latest cover image, but I was messing around with some stuff in Photoshop anyway so I whipped this up.


----------



## Sam Kates

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I did a quick and sloppy banner, and finally managed to keep kboards going long enough to find this thread so I can post it. I don't know what's going on, but for the last week or so, I can only look at a couplefew of threads before the board shuts down on me (i.e., nothing will load).
> 
> Anyway, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have the latest cover image, but I was messing around with some stuff in Photoshop anyway so I whipped this up.


There really should be a 'like' button.


----------



## meh

Gorgeous.


----------



## Caddy

Love it!


----------



## JETaylor

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I did a quick and sloppy banner, and finally managed to keep kboards going long enough to find this thread so I can post it. I don't know what's going on, but for the last week or so, I can only look at a couplefew of threads before the board shuts down on me (i.e., nothing will load).
> 
> Anyway, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have the latest cover image, but I was messing around with some stuff in Photoshop anyway so I whipped this up.


There should be a like button.


----------



## 68564

JETaylor said:


> There should be a like button.


Here, click away


----------



## Selina Fenech

It looks awesome Sheila, love it! I've dropped the final cover art into it so it's ready to use-










And also, here's a 3d cover PNG if anyone wants to use it or use it to make anything else with, although I'm not sure it really works, what with it being a focused on devices rather than hard copies... but I do like something that says "book!" 










What would be cool is something more like this, but with just the author's names (maybe making some stand out more than others *coughhughhoweycough*). I just pasted in from the list here but it was tabbed out with numbers and titles and genres so it's not very nice at the moment. If someone can send me a list of JUST names (and maybe the top ten authors to highlight based on author ranking? Andrew have you worked that out yet?) I can make it nicer-










Once we're more ready to go ahead with marketing I will put our collection of banners and images and things in the OP here.


----------



## Lisa Grace

JETaylor said:


> There should be a like button.


I like it. And thank you to Andrew for putting the whole thing together. That's cool of you .


----------



## Lisa Grace

Selina Fenech said:


> It looks awesome Sheila, love it! I've dropped the final cover art into it so it's ready to use-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, here's a 3d cover PNG if anyone wants to use it or use it to make anything else with, although I'm not sure it really works, what with it being a focused on devices rather than hard copies... but I do like something that says "book!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be cool is something more like this, but with just the author's names (maybe making some stand out more than others *coughhughhoweycough*). I just pasted in from the list here but it was tabbed out with numbers and titles and genres so it's not very nice at the moment. If someone can send me a list of JUST names (and maybe the top ten authors to highlight based on author ranking? Andrew have you worked that out yet?) I can make it nicer-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we're more ready to go ahead with marketing I will put our collection of banners and images and things in the OP here.


Looks great.


----------



## hardnutt

Wow! That's brilliant. Love the design. Cool. As the younger generation in my family would say.

Starting to get excited about this.


----------



## TonyWrites

I am so glad I made it into this!    The inclusion of my story "Showdown On Lyndale Avenue" marks my first successful short story placement in over a year.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Wow!   Loving all the artwork, but am I the only one bothered by the 'i' not being capitalised?


----------



## unkownwriter

Aw, thanks everyone.  This was a fun thing I messed around with, we can use it or not. I like Selina's idea with the Kindle and everybody's names in the background, too. Other than some of the more well-known writers being emphasized, someone could draw names for others to get that.

This anthology project is loads of fun, beyond writing the story!



Raquel Lyon said:


> Wow!  Loving all the artwork, but am I the only one bothered by the 'i' not being capitalised?


Well, I went back and forth a little on that, but since it was a quickie mock-up I decided to go with all lower-case just to see what it looks like. It's easily changed if that's what we want, even if this gets used.


----------



## Nadia Nader

Love the images! Great work!


----------



## Brandon Shire

Looks great!


----------



## SarahCarter

Raquel Lyon said:


> Wow!  Loving all the artwork, but am I the only one bothered by the 'i' not being capitalised?


Nope, you're not  Other than that, everything looks great! Thank you to all those contributing to promotion and such!


----------



## Rachel Aukes

Fantastic images. Love 'em!!


----------



## tiffanycherney

Loving the artwork, they look amazing!


----------



## Joel Ansel

I really like the cover art. Great job 

I just sent in a revision to my story and I hope the changes can be considered improvements. The only problem I'm having is with my pen name. I just don't know if I'm happy with it anymore and I don't know if I'm comfortable with using my real name. I do realize that it is easy enough for anyone to find out my real name, but I just want a cool pen name that doesn't attach itself to only zombie fiction.

I hope everything is still on track and I'd like to thank everyone who has worked hard to keep this thing going.


----------



## Lindy Moone

zjoe said:


> I really like the cover art. Great job
> 
> I just sent in a revision to my story and I hope the changes can be considered improvements. The only problem I'm having is with my pen name. I just don't know if I'm happy with it anymore and I don't know if I'm comfortable with using my real name. I do realize that it is easy enough for anyone to find out my real name, but I just want a cool pen name that doesn't attach itself to only zombie fiction.
> 
> I hope everything is still on track and I'd like to thank everyone who has worked hard to keep this thing going.


Joe, maybe you're missing an opportunity to have a whole range of pen names. It could be your brand: Space Alien Joe; What's That Noise Joe; Joe Sings the Classics Joe... 

Oh, and I LOVE the cover and ditto on all the thanking of all involved.


----------



## Selina Fenech

zjoe said:


> I hope everything is still on track and I'd like to thank everyone who has worked hard to keep this thing going.


I believe Andrew is in the hard work/waiting stages of formatting and/or waiting on final revisions from people. I'm sure things will get busy again when we reach the next stages  But if you want to keep the momentum going now, we still need to write a book description/blurb- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186855.0.html


----------



## Joel Ansel

Joe Sings the Classics 

I love that one. lol

I think Procrastinating Joe fits me pretty well though.


----------



## theaatkinson

LOVE LOVE the cover.!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Carry a mini library right in your back pocket. 101 Very Short Stories by 101 authors is perfect for reading on your phone. Many are written by top NYT and USA Today bestsellers.  Read Stories On The Go and discover new favorite authors -- all for free. Genres include:


----------



## Sapphire

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Carry a mini library right in your back pocket. 101 Very Short Stories by 101 authors is perfect for reading on your phone. Many are written by top NYT and USA Today bestsellers. Read Stories On The Go and discover new favorite authors -- all for free. Genres include:


+1


----------



## Selina Fenech

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Carry a mini library right in your back pocket. 101 Very Short Stories by 101 authors is perfect for reading on your phone. Many are written by top NYT and USA Today bestsellers. Read Stories On The Go and discover new favorite authors -- all for free. Genres include:


+2!

I like it. I could suggest some tweaks, but the overall structure/feel is what I think we should be going for.


----------



## drewavera

nice, I like it


----------



## MarilynVix

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Carry a mini library right in your back pocket. 101 Very Short Stories by 101 authors is perfect for reading on your phone. Many are written by top NYT and USA Today bestsellers. Read Stories On The Go and discover new favorite authors -- all for free. Genres include:


Can we include some of the NYT/USA Today bestseller names in the description. I guess it might be up to the word count allowed for descriptions. But then, maybe all 101 authors will fit in the long description. Not to quote Ab Fab, but "Names darling, names, names, names."


----------



## Selina Fenech

MarilynVix said:


> Can we include some of the NYT/USA Today bestseller names in the description. I guess it might be up to the word count allowed for descriptions. But then, maybe all 101 authors will fit in the long description. Not to quote Ab Fab, but "Names darling, names, names, names."


We're discussing more on the description including how and where to include the Names here- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186855.0.html


----------



## MarilynVix

Thank you Selina. Just checked it out. I keep trying to stay on top of the conversations going on with both the threads. Sometimes it does jump around.


----------



## Selina Fenech

It does jump around a bit. We've lost a bit of momentum now we're all done submitting and are waiting on news from Andrew with how the compilation work is going. Maybe from now on we should keep things all in one thread since there's not as much activity?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Selina Fenech said:


> It does jump around a bit. We've lost a bit of momentum now we're all done submitting and are waiting on news from Andrew with how the compilation work is going. Maybe from now on we should keep things all in one thread since there's not as much activity?


Hi,

Sorry, I have been a bit under the weather for ten days, some time ago. All good now, but I'm a bit behind.

However,

* I've the basic formatting done. That means formatting the rest is just a routine, though boring, job from now on.

* Some stories still need proofing. I'll be contacting the volunteers asap - beginning this weekend.

* Constructing the TOC and the two registers will be a finicky job for which I'll have to plan a whole day, at least.

* I hope I will be able in a fortnight to ask a few people to start testing the book.


----------



## 68564

Selina Fenech said:


> It does jump around a bit. We've lost a bit of momentum now we're all done submitting and are waiting on news from Andrew with how the compilation work is going. Maybe from now on we should keep things all in one thread since there's not as much activity?


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee do this?


----------



## Selina Fenech

Sorry to hear you've been sick Andrew, the dreaded lurgy has been going around here too. But yay for progress! You're a star.



VydorScope said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee do this?


Okay, so should we make this the official thread for ALL THE THINGS from now on?

We had been discussing the book description most recently. Below is our most recent draft, but there's been some debate as to whether we need to have a couple of recognisable author names in the description (third line), since they will already be listed as authors of the book and in the complete contents as well. Also we aren't sure which authors, apart from Hugh Howey, ARE NYT or USA today bestsellers- so if you are, now is the time to speak up!

*Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escaping into 101 other worlds?

101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.

Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as [list of a few top best selling authors].

Complete Stories on the Go Contents:*[/list]


----------



## Lisa Grace

Thanks Andrew for putting this all together, and all the proofers, the cover designer, and those working behind the scenes.


----------



## Jena H

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Thanks Andrew for putting this all together, and all the proofers, and those working behind the scenes.


^ ^ ^ What she said.


----------



## 68564

Selina Fenech said:


> Sorry to hear you've been sick Andrew, the dreaded lurgy has been going around here too. But yay for progress! You're a star.
> 
> Okay, so should we make this the official thread for ALL THE THINGS from now on?
> 
> We had been discussing the book description most recently. Below is our most recent draft, but there's been some debate as to whether we need to have a couple of recognisable author names in the description (third line), since they will already be listed as authors of the book and in the complete contents as well. Also we aren't sure which authors, apart from Hugh Howey, ARE NYT or USA today bestsellers- so if you are, now is the time to speak up!
> 
> *Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escaping into 101 other worlds?
> 
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> 
> Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as [list of a few top best selling authors].
> 
> Complete Stories on the Go Contents:*[/list]


Honestly I think this blurb is the best comprise of 101 opinions we have gotten. I say go with it as is.


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I have been a bit under the weather for ten days, some time ago. All good now, but I'm a bit behind.
> 
> However,
> 
> * I've the basic formatting done. That means formatting the rest is just a routine, though boring, job from now on.
> 
> * Some stories still need proofing. I'll be contacting the volunteers asap - beginning this weekend.
> 
> * Constructing the TOC and the two registers will be a finicky job for which I'll have to plan a whole day, at least.
> 
> * I hope I will be able in a fortnight to ask a few people to start testing the book.


Sorry to hear you have been sick


----------



## Sapphire

A giant thank you to all who are working so hard!


----------



## Randirogue

Wow, really wish I'd squeezed out more time to visit this place again in time to have submitted for this. I'd loved being apart of Debora Geary's flash fiction anthology and bet this opportunity would have been great fun as well. I wish everyone participating the best of times with it.

And I hope it could be turned into an annual (or semi-annual) thing so I could try to have better timing next time. Cheers!


----------



## Jennifer Lewis

Thanks Andrew for doing this! Selina I love the blurbs. 

Since you asked, I am a USA Today Bestselling Author


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Sorry to hear you've been ill, Andrew.  And yes, I join in the chorus of those who are very grateful for the effort that everyone organising this is putting in to make it work.


----------



## unkownwriter

Sorry to hear you've been sick, Andrew!

I agree, we need one thread to bind them all, now that it's down to the dull publishing details. Perhaps a change in the thread title to show that? "Indie Anthology Latest News and Updates"?

I like the blurb, it seems to say what needs to be said. Not sure about using "queue" but I'm flexible. I'm not a best-seller, and under the pen name unknown altogether, so I don't expect to be listed in the blurb.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Selina Fenech said:


> *Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escaping into 101 other worlds?
> 
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> 
> Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as Hugh Howey and Jennifer Lewis.
> 
> Complete Stories on the Go Contents:*



I think this is great 

I added Jennifer and Hugh's names for starters?


----------



## Hugh Howey

Hope you're feeling better, Andrew! Amazing work on this, everyone who has been involved. I've had the least to do with the entire thing, so it's embarrassing to see my name on the thread. I hope it won't be anywhere on the book except as a contributor to a lone story.

Can't wait to see this and start reading all the contributions.


----------



## Cherise

Relax, Hugh. Here's the cover. 



Selina Fenech said:


> As we will be hitting our target of 101 stories imminently, I thought it was time to edit our subtitle and cover and post the final (pending any final nitpicks- now is the time!)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbnail sizes-


Everyone, marketing still needs to be discussed.

I think it is worth mentioning that we do not want to start any promo until the anthology is free on Amazon. That will take at least a few hours, and could take weeks or months. So teasers are not a good idea. Otherwise, the anthology might make money! We already established that money would make matters too darn complex and scary, in relation to the anthology.


----------



## 68564

Cherise Kelley said:


> I think it is worth mentioning that we do not want to start any promo until the anthology is free on Amazon. That will take at least a few hours, and could take weeks or months. So teasers are not a good idea. Otherwise, the anthology might make money! We already established that money would make matters too darn complex and scary, in relation to the anthology.


I agree completely - but any money that comes in Andrew keeps. IMO.


----------



## MarilynVix

Totally happy to hear about all the progress and that this project is so off and running now. It will be exciting to see the final project and read everyone's stories.  
I do think it's a great idea to keep all the updates in one thread now. It will be less confusing.  
Andrew, you are the man for doing all of this. Thank you so much for taking this on. It would have been a dead fish in the water, and then all of these great stories wouldn't have seen the light.  

I do have one question. There was talk of a book trailer being made back in March. I think everyone was holding up signs and saying, "I'm an author." I use an icon, so was going to have a pic and maybe voiceover for it. I was overwhelmed in March, and couldn't get it done in time. Is there any word on if that got put together? Maybe some of the new authors would want to get in a segment.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Hugh Howey said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Andrew! Amazing work on this, everyone who has been involved. I've had the least to do with the entire thing, so it's embarrassing to see my name on the thread. I hope it won't be anywhere on the book except as a contributor to a lone story.
> 
> Can't wait to see this and start reading all the contributions.


Well, you have to take credit for the original concept which got us all going  We needed to have your name in the title during the submissions period so people knew it was THAT anthology, rather than some other random one. But as per our recent discussion I'll be changing the thread title in a moment anyway so I can take your name out to make you feel better 



MarilynVix said:


> I do have one question. There was talk of a book trailer being made back in March. I think everyone was holding up signs and saying, "I'm an author." I use an icon, so was going to have a pic and maybe voiceover for it. I was overwhelmed in March, and couldn't get it done in time. Is there any word on if that got put together? Maybe some of the new authors would want to get in a segment.


I was curious about that too and dug up the thread a while ago to check, but it died off when any progress on the previous incarnation died off as well. Not sure they got anywhere with it.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Okay, I've just changed the thread title to "Stories On The Go - KBoards Flash Anthology Progress and Updates Thread". Just a little heads up in case people get confused and can't find it


----------



## Lindy Moone

Very glad you are feeling better, Andrew. 

I am still happy to proof half of the book. No one can catch every little thing, but I'll do my best. This seems like a good time and place to ask what level of edit we are talking about. I haven't seen this discussed in any of the threads, but I might have missed it.

I'll assume the following applies unless otherwise advised:

*Spelling, homonyms and capitalization:* I won't mess with British versus American spelling (or punctuation), and will only change a letter to uppercase if it's at the beginning of a sentence or proper name. However, if I spot something that seems inconsistent (an author using American spellings throughout, such as "color," but spelling the color gray "grey," for example), should I point that out? And there are certain to be things I don't know. (I only recently learned that Brits don't use the spelling "programme" when referring to computer programs.) There's also the possibility that *malapropisms* will pop up. If a character is referred to as a "flamingo" dancer, for example, when it seems the author in all seriousness meant "flamenco," should we proofers point that out so you can check with the author? Or is that a _cattle _of fish we don't want to jump into?

*Punctuation:* I'll check for missing periods and quotation marks, etc., but will not rudely insert commas, dashes and semicolons where _I_ would put them. The time for that sort of interference has passed.

*Formatting:* I'll point out inconsistencies if I spot them.

Anything else?


----------



## Cherise

Lindy Moone said:


> Very glad you are feeling better, Andrew.
> 
> I am still happy to proof half of the book. No one can catch every little thing, but I'll do my best. This seems like a good time and place to ask what level of edit we are talking about. I haven't seen this discussed in any of the threads, but I might have missed it.
> 
> I'll assume the following applies unless otherwise advised:
> 
> *Spelling, homonyms and capitalization:* I won't mess with British versus American spelling (or punctuation), and will only change a letter to uppercase if it's at the beginning of a sentence or proper name. However, if I spot something that seems inconsistent (an author using American spellings throughout, such as "color," but spelling the color gray "grey," for example), should I point that out? And there are certain to be things I don't know. (I only recently learned that Brits don't use the spelling "programme" when referring to computer programs.) There's also the possibility that *malapropisms* will pop up. If a character is referred to as a "flamingo" dancer, for example, when it seems the author in all seriousness meant "flamenco," should we proofers point that out so you can check with the author? Or is that a _cattle _of fish we don't want to jump into?
> 
> *Punctuation:* I'll check for missing periods and quotation marks, etc., but will not rudely insert commas, dashes and semicolons where _I_ would put them. The time for that sort of interference has passed.
> 
> *Formatting:* I'll point out inconsistencies if I spot them.
> 
> Anything else?


Authors will get the final say on all your changes, so I think go ahead and note anything you see.


----------



## Cherise

This is in an update in the original post, but most people won't see it there:

*We need to know if you are a NYT or other big list bestselling author for the blurb!*

Just comment if you are so we can include your name. Please ask others to come comment, if you think they might fit this bill.

Of course, this is only for authors who already have stories in the anthology.

Thanks!


----------



## cinisajoy

Someone let me know when it is live free somewhere and I will go report it as free.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Cherise Kelley said:


> This is in an update in the original post, but most people won't see it there:
> 
> *We need to know if you are a NYT or other big list bestselling author for the blurb!*
> 
> Just comment if you are so we can include your name. Please ask others to come comment, if you think they might fit this bill.
> 
> Of course, this is only for authors who already have stories in the anthology.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Cherise! I totally meant to come and post that here and then completely forgot 

We're still getting debate as to whether those names will be included in the book description section as it is... But might as well know them anyway!



Mark Gardner said:


> Do we really want to mention an author specifically in the description? I don't want this to be a "Hugh Howey and a hundred other people" anthology. Perhaps the last line should be: "Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers."


Personally, I think it's beneficial to be the anthology of Hugh Howey and 100 other authors, because people will see and know his name. Otherwise we're an anthology of this-big-list-of-101-authors-you're-probably-just-going-to-skim-and-not-recognise-half-the-names-of-and-not-really-care-about.


----------



## Sapphire

IMHO, include those names. It will increase downloading and readership. I like the idea of being associated with big sellers.


----------



## 68564

Sapphire said:


> IMHO, include those names. It will increase downloading and readership. I like the idea of being associated with big sellers.


Include a couple-few or don't include any... either way is fine, I just do not think that having like ten in the blurb (as the original idea) which are a essentially a repeat of the ten already listed in the Amazon information makes sense. I still find putting any in the blurb to be completely redundant since they are already on the page in two or three other places, but I don't care enough to fight it. Put like 2 or 3 in and lets call it done.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Before you go and think I've not only died, but have been so rude as not to tell you, I'll give you a little update how the formatting is going.

I estimate I'm about 70% done. Most of the time consuming work is finished.
This means the styles are made and tested on a variety of apps, online readers and actual devices, the formatting of the registers and the TOC is done, and a lot of finicky details are resolved.

I'm now putting the stories + bios + links in the file.
With all the design work done, formatting a story takes me between five and ten minutes, which is not too bad. While it is basically a few cut/paste operations, I still need to concentrate and check everything has gone as it should.

I'm very pleased with the Author Register and the Genre Register. I really think readers are going to love to have an alphabetical list of both authors and genres and just click on who/what they're in the mood for at the moment.

I loaded the WIP on my El Cheapo droid smartphone, and, in my opinion, even on a screen as small as this, the stories are perfectly readable (also thanks to very clear and crisp rendering of fonts). The links at the end of the story bring you almost instantly to the authors's site, if you have a good wifi connection.

I've learned a few things too. E.g. I didn't think of some necessary prep work that I could have done as the stories rolled in. It would only have taken me a few minutes a piece. Now this was a few minutes times 101, which translates to the best part of an afternoon. Ah well, live and learn.

All in all, I'm confident that the basic formatting will be done by the end of the month.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Andrew
Thanks for the update
And more important--- thanks for the time you've put into this


----------



## Jena H

Andrew Ashling said:


> Before you go and think I've not only died, but have been so rude as not to tell you, I'll give you a little update how the formatting is going.


I'm relieved to discover you're not rude, and would have had the courtesy to notify us of your demise. 

Also curious about the 'necessary prep work' that you would have done as you received the stories. Anything we (the contributors) could have done prior to sending? Hindsight being 20/20, maybe it would have been good to have all authors send their submissions in a certain font or something.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Thanks for the update, Andrew.  And, of course, for all the work you're putting in to this!


----------



## ruecole

Thanks, Andrew! So excited to hear everything is coming together!

Rue


----------



## Indecisive

Thank you for the update, and for all the work you're doing!


----------



## K. D.

Thanks, Andrew for all the work you put in this project.  And thank you for the update.


----------



## 68564

Frank Zubek said:


> Andrew
> Thanks for the update
> And more important--- thanks for the time you've put into this


This, though if you had died and were still working on it -that would be much more impressive.


----------



## SarahCarter

Good to hear things are still progressing, Andrew.


----------



## JETaylor

Andrew... you rock!


----------



## Caddy

Thanks for the update and the work, Andrew.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Andrew Ashling said:


> I'm very pleased with the Author Register and the Genre Register. I really think readers are going to love to have an alphabetical list of both authors and genres and just click on who/what they're in the mood for at the moment.


Absolutely! The number of times I've bought an anthology, only to have NO indication at all what each story is about (and sometimes not even a table of contents to get between stories at all!)... I really like having at least a tiny inkling of what the story I'm about to read is about, even if it's a 3 minute read 

Keep up the great work, and don't be shy to ask for help, even if it's boring data entry style stuff, to help you get through things.


----------



## Sapphire

Andrew, I doubt anyone has an inkling of the time this is requiring from you. All your hard work is greatly appreciated. It was brave of you to have accepted this challenge and we are all excited to hear about your progress.

 Did you hear that loud scary sound?   What is it?   Oh, it's applause!   All the contributors are clapping in unison for your efforts. Did you hear it?


----------



## A.A

Sapphire said:


> Andrew, I doubt anyone has an inkling of the time this is requiring from you. All your hard work is greatly appreciated. It was brave of you to have accepted this challenge and we are all excited to hear about your progress.
> 
> Did you hear that loud scary sound?  What is it?  Oh, it's applause!  All the contributors are clapping in unison for your efforts. Did you hear it?


^ This x 1000 



Selina Fenech said:


> Absolutely! The number of times I've bought an anthology, only to have NO indication at all what each story is about (and sometimes not even a table of contents to get between stories at all!)... I really like having at least a tiny inkling of what the story I'm about to read is about, even if it's a 3 minute read
> 
> Keep up the great work, and don't be shy to ask for help, even if it's boring data entry style stuff, to help you get through things.


I like knowing what the story I'm about to read is about too. It can be disorientating not to have an idea. So, sounds great!


----------



## Livia

This is all sounding so incredible.  Thank you for putting in the work to make it a great reader experience.  I can't imagine all the time it's taking and am SO grateful! Please let us know what we can help with!


----------



## gonedark

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

Thanks for all the hard work, Andrew.


----------



## MarilynVix

Andrew, you are absolutely amazing! The fact you took this on, and did the coolest formatting ever is going to make it stand out. This has made my week. I can't wait for this anthology to roll out. It's going to be cool just to read all the stories.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thank you all for your support and your kind words. 

Another little update.

I just finished formatting Zelah Meyer's story (#51). My last post was on the 21th, so I'm confident I'll have all 101 stories formatted by next week. Then I'm going to test the book myself. Make that another week or so.

Then it's time for the final touches.

Those who want to help with that, please, send a mail (in some cases _again_) to [email protected], preferably with the heading "Final Testing."

It's nice to see how it all comes together and I'm impressed by the quality of the stories.

I just realized that, story and bio, this book is going to be over 100k words long, or around 400 pages.



Selina Fenech said:


> The number of times I've bought an anthology, only to have NO indication at all what each story is about (and sometimes not even a table of contents to get between stories at all!)... I really like having at least a tiny inkling of what the story I'm about to read is about, even if it's a 3 minute read


To give you an idea:

* At the top of each stories you'll find the genre(s)
* Then Title, Author, Story
* Beneath the story the bio, and the link to the author's website.
* Beneath that links to: _Table of Contents * Author Register * Genre Register_

This should make navigating the anthology super easy, even on a small device while waiting for the train to arrive.



Jena H said:


> Also curious about the 'necessary prep work' that you would have done as you received the stories. Anything we (the contributors) could have done prior to sending? Hindsight being 20/20, maybe it would have been good to have all authors send their submissions in a certain font or something.


Actually, the work on most submissions was minimal. It still needed to be done though, and I can't see how it could be avoided, unless I turn into a mean agent and post a lot of guidelines and rules. It's nothing major (in most cases).
I just should have thought of doing it while the stories were rolling in.


----------



## Rachel Aukes

Thanks so much for all this work, Andrew. I'm (we're) hugely grateful!!


----------



## momilp

Thanks, Andrew! I sent you an email, in case you need any help


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thank you Monica and Rachel, and all others who have offered to help out.  
You'll get an email/pm from me shortly.

Meanwhile... yet another little update.

* All the stories are formatted
* The TOC is finished
* I'm about halfway through both registers

I'll have more news by Sunday evening.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Well done, Andrew!  Make sure you keep some of the weekend for relaxing.  You've certainly earned it!


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thank you Monica and Rachel, and all others who have offered to help out.
> You'll get an email/pm from me shortly.
> 
> Meanwhile... yet another little update.
> 
> * All the stories are formatted
> * The TOC is finished
> * I'm about halfway through both registers
> 
> I'll have more news by Sunday evening.


Woohoo!

So exciting!


----------



## momilp

Yeah!!! Fantastic news!


----------



## ruecole

Yay! 

Rue


----------



## MarilynVix

OK. This has made my weekend!   Go Andrew!


----------



## hardnutt

I haven't managed to keep up with this thread (computer probs, other probs), so I'm only now discovering where we're up to with this. Great to hear that it's moving forward. A huge 'hurrah' to all who have worked to get it this far.


----------



## Sapphire

I can hardly wait for publication! I'll be reading it cover to cover.


----------



## hs

Thanks for the update, Andrew, and for all of your work in putting this together! And thanks to everyone else involved in turning this anthology into reality!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The basic formatting is all finished...

It's still a bit rough around the edges, though.

I'm going to test the book extensively during the next days.

I'd like to have some extra eyes for the final proofreading and to test the book on different devices.

If you like to be part of this send me a PM.



Thank you all once more for your continuing support.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Just letting you know the final proofing is firmly underway.

Some of you will have received or will receive an email if we think something isn't clear.
Please reply as soon as possible.

Thank you.


----------



## JETaylor

Yay!


----------



## MarilynVix

Andrew Ashling said:


> Just letting you know the final proofing is firmly underway.
> 
> Some of you will have received or will receive an email if we think something isn't clear.
> Please reply as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you.


Hazzah!


----------



## RuthNestvold

I forgot to check in here for a while. Great news! Thanks to all for all their hard work.


----------



## MarilynVix

Any updates on this? I'm guessing an October release. So excited to see this finally happen. What are we up to, 10 month-12 months of planning? Has it really been a year?


----------



## 68564

MarilynVix said:


> Any updates on this? I'm guessing an October release. So excited to see this finally happen. What are we up to, 10 month-12 months of planning? Has it really been a year?


I happen to know that the volunteers that understand English rules and such (as in, not me) are activating proofreading right now and comparing notes.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I was thinking about this project the other day and remembered an October release being mentioned. I'm like a nine-month-pregnant lady at the moment, so excited. Can't wait to get it on my kindle and read everyone's fantastic stories!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

MarilynVix said:


> Any updates on this? I'm guessing an October release. So excited to see this finally happen. What are we up to, 10 month-12 months of planning? Has it really been a year?


Actually this project was relaunched, _less than four months ago_, on June, 2nd. 



Raquel Lyon said:


> I was thinking about this project the other day and remembered an October release being mentioned. I'm like a nine-month-pregnant lady at the moment, so excited. Can't wait to get it on my kindle and read everyone's fantastic stories!


A rough guesstimate: 85% of the stories have been given a final proofing. Big shout out to the volunteers who donated their time and expertise.

* Realistically speaking, final proofing should be finished at the latest by the end of this week.
* The basic formatting is finished, though we could use some extra testers on different devices/apps. I expect minor adjustment will have to be implemented.

_Still to be done:_

* Front and Back matter.

_Still to be decided:_

* Exactly when is the best time to publish this anthology? (End of October is feasible, but is it advisable?)

* What are we going to do about promoting the anthology?


----------



## RM Prioleau

> * Exactly when is the best time to publish this anthology? (End of October is feasible, but is it advisable?)


How about November or December? We can make it a holiday release 



> * What are we going to do about promoting the anthology?


I think all of us can promote the book to our readers, and/or maybe get a kboards advertising spot.


----------



## Jena H

Andrew Ashling said:


> * Exactly when is the best time to publish this anthology? (End of October is feasible, but is it advisable?)
> 
> * What are we going to do about promoting the anthology?


Agree w/ RM Prioleau.... November is fine, or early December, as long as we have time to get it free by mid-December for the holidays.

As for promoting.... I don't personally have much of a following, but I think if everyone involved in the anthology (and even those who didn't submit) could alert their fans, that would go a long way to getting the ball rolling. Perhaps a kboards-friendly/sympathetic book blogger or advertiser could also give a shout-out. Once it's free it shouldn't be too difficult to keep it visible on Ammy.


----------



## Evenstar

I know this might not be relevant to release, but I was really hoping not to have a clash with the Something to Read anthology.

It is a collection of around 100 stories by KB's authors as well, but it is a charity anthology. The release date for the Omnibus Edition is mid/late November (just before Thanksgiving) and that date has been set for many months.

I am hopeful that all the authors involved will be giving it a heafty push and it is going to be kind of a diminished effect to the authors and readers alike if they are promoting two different anthologies in the same month.

I had been under the impression that Stories on the Go would be out in early October, but I do understand (better than most) how hard it is to rush to the finish and that it must be done properly. I just hope that Andrew etc will take this into consideration when deciding on a release date as I would hate the charity to be the ones to suffer due to both anthologies going out at the same time and stealing momentum from each other.
Thanks!


----------



## JETaylor

Mark Gardner said:


> Would there be an advantage for all 101 of us to promote it on the same day on our blogs, twitter, Facebook?


A release day blitz like this could pop us up the charts.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

We mustn't blitz on release day though - as it will still be paid!

For the sake of poor Andrew's tax accounting, we need to try to minimise pre-free sales.  Once it's free though, we can all get to work spreading the word.  

If there's another kboard anthology out in late November, as has just been pointed out, then it might be worth trying to get this one out earlier rather than later.  I might be biased though, as I'm just excited to see this happening now!


----------



## Frank Zubek

My Two Cents

I would think anytime of the year is a great time to release an anthology-- especially since this IS the big Fall reading period. Many new books as well as traditional anthologies ( there are three very popular ones that I am aware of , OHenry, Best American Short Stories and one other) are being released from September thru to January

As for release....
If I may.....

October.....
Stories on the Go could come out mid to late October since as Andrew says...it's nearly finished....and once it gets locked in as FREE I agree we should all decide and agree to a same day mass blitz to let everyone know its out there.

November...
This way Stories on the Go could have a good 3 to 4 week period where it will available without direct competition from the Something to Read Omnibus ( a book that will bundle the previous three anthologies) ....which is due out before Thanksgiving.
I agree with Stella that while both anthologies are important the charity omnibus needs a slight edge as it will  be helping kids 

December....
This is the month where we both need to do a big push- especially in the hopes of getting on some wish lists for the January promotions

January
This is the most important month since a few hundred thousand readers will be taking their brand new kindles out for a test ride. What better way to enjoy a kindle than by sampling short stories before moving up to a 700 page novel or two?

So I would think it best if GO tries to release between now and Thanksgiving ( and again one its free I think its an excellent idea to do a big all day one day push- like say, on a Friday ) And yes, so everyone knows, I am still the marketing guy FOR Stella's book and as I have a few stories in there I naturally want to see it attract a large  audience
On the other hand I also have a story in GO and since we have Hugh in there I'm eager to help give it a nudge or two over the next 4 months. But its just that I'd hate to see both get released so close to each other that they'll risk losing a reader or two in the collision

And while I think this is a good plan I look forward to counter ideas so let er rip.....


----------



## Jena H

End of October may be feasible, but I'd rather err on the side of caution and not rush it.  If it's quietly released into the world in late November (not advertised and not free), I don't think it will compete with the other anthology.  We can wait until Dec 1 to try to get it free and plan our media blitz for a few days later.

(I wonder... to discourage anyone from buying it before it goes free, would it be best to price it at something like $29.99?  If anyone even stumbles upon it, I don't think anyone would buy a thirty-dollar book of flash fiction.  But with our luck.....  who knows!  )


----------



## Guest

Andrew Ashling said:


> * Exactly when is the best time to publish this anthology? (End of October is feasible, but is it advisable?)


If the last couple of years are any indication, I would aim at December. That gives time for the permafree price match to trigger and be in a good position to grab all of those folks who are getting Kindles and such for the first time as Christmas gifts and who will want to stock up on freebies.


----------



## K. D.

Or put it up for free on Google first... Amazon will price match really fast 😊


----------



## Frank Zubek

Jena H said:


> End of October may be feasible, but I'd rather err on the side of caution and not rush it. If it's quietly released into the world in late November (not advertised and not free), I don't think it will compete with the other anthology. We can wait until Dec 1 to try to get it free and plan our media blitz for a few days later.
> 
> (I wonder... to discourage anyone from buying it before it goes free, would it be best to price it at something like $29.99? If anyone even stumbles upon it, I don't think anyone would buy a thirty-dollar book of flash fiction. But with our luck..... who knows! )


 Good idea 39.99 would be even better for those first few days to be sure
but if there is some desperate reader out there I'd be just as happy getting my tiny share of the cash ( grin)


----------



## Zelah Meyer

The plan isn't to split any accidental profits - that would make it a TOTAL accounting nightmare!  The hope is that there won't be too many pre-free sales and that any profits we do make will either be kept by Andrew as a reward for organising it, or spent on advertising.  We discussed that when we talked about putting this together and realised that making it a charity anthology would have its own complications.


----------



## ruecole

I'm good with whatever date it releases. And I'll happily wait until it's free to promote. Only thing I'm worried about is if Amazon won't price-match. A few months ago, I wasn't worried about it at all. But now that KU has rolled out, it seems like they're less willing to price-match than before. Do we have a backup plan in case they drag their heels or even won't price-match? 

Rue


----------



## Guest

ruecole said:


> I'm good with whatever date it releases. And I'll happily wait until it's free to promote. Only thing I'm worried about is if Amazon won't price-match. A few months ago, I wasn't worried about it at all. But now that KU has rolled out, it seems like they're less willing to price-match than before. Do we have a backup plan in case they drag their heels or even won't price-match?
> 
> Rue


Use any money generated for additional promotion would be the obvious choice. Andrew is also incurring costs with this, both in time and money. I have no issue with him being compensated. I put together anthologies and a magazine. I know the amount of time that goes into getting these things done right. My opinion on the whole thing is that either:

A. It won't sell enough copies on Amazon to be worth the accounting nightmare of trying to spread the money around.
B. It sells so many copies on Amazon that none of us care because of the residual boost to our own sales


----------



## ruecole

Yes, those would be the most likely outcomes if it doesn't go free. My worry is that we'll end up with option A.

And just to be clear, I don't care about getting a royalty share. And I have no problem with Andrew getting some compensation for his work. I submitted for the visibility. I'm worried if it doesn't go free it won't work the way it's intended. Was just wondering if there was any kind of backup plan in place if price-matching fails.

Rue


----------



## Jena H

ruecole said:


> I'm good with whatever date it releases. And I'll happily wait until it's free to promote. Only thing I'm worried about is if Amazon won't price-match. A few months ago, I wasn't worried about it at all. But now that KU has rolled out, *it seems like they're less willing to price-match than before.* Do we have a backup plan in case they drag their heels or even won't price-match?
> 
> Rue


On what do you base this observation? I have't need a price match since before KU, so if the usual way of becoming permafree has changed, I'm not aware of it.


----------



## ruecole

There've been a few threads here on KBoards about members having more difficulty price-matching than before. I also had a title I was trying to price-match, but gave up after a few weeks of trying.

Rue


----------



## Frank Zubek

Well a call can always be made to customer service
and if need be....I'd be happy to see what little cash there may be go into marketing the book to keep it in the public eye. I too submitted so my story can be read

Besides I really want to see this book finally see the light of day from its history of unintended fumbles


----------



## JETaylor

Like Rue - I participated for the visibility and I don't want a royalty share.  With all the coordination and such - if $ rolls in, Andrew can use that cash to market the book.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Let me know what timing you'd like, and we can provide a (free) Spotlight promo for the anthology on KBoards. If we and dozens of author sites give it visibility over the same time period, that should help.

I also wonder if some of the bigger promo sites, like ENT, POI, and BookBub, might consider featuring it given how much of their business comes from authors in the KBoards community. It may be worth an inquiry.


----------



## MarilynVix

It's so good to see this grow since June. I agree any pre-sales profit should go to Andrew and promoting. I didn't know about the other anthology, and release times are so crucial. Even an early November release for "On The Go" will hit before the big Holiday rush. I haven't seen any discussion of the Kindle Unlimited or KDP Select as an option. I'm guessing that as many retailers as possible is the idea we're going for. All the KDP Select/Unlimited options is not the direction right now. 

But if there is going to be a price, wouldn't the $2.99 price point be a good idea? That seems to be the main selling price for everything right now. It might make the permafree deal seem extra lush. Having it priced so high might not seem serious. I know if I was a reader, seeing it at $29.99 marked to free might seem a little weird. $2.99 to free would seem more logical.


----------



## Frank Zubek

MarilynVix said:


> It's so good to see this grow since June. I agree any pre-sales profit should go to Andrew and promoting. I didn't know about the other anthology, and release times are so crucial. Even an early November release for "On The Go" will hit before the big Holiday rush. I haven't seen any discussion of the Kindle Unlimited or KDP Select as an option. I'm guessing that as many retailers as possible is the idea we're going for. All the KDP Select/Unlimited options is not the direction right now.
> 
> But if there is going to be a price, wouldn't the $2.99 price point be a good idea? That seems to be the main selling price for everything right now. It might make the permafree deal seem extra lush. Having it priced so high might not seem serious. I know if I was a reader, seeing it at $29.99 marked to free might seem a little weird. $2.99 to free would seem more logical.


 I think the worry is to try not to sell any until it does go free so the few ( or even few hundred) who buy it before it goes free don't feel taken-- its a known fact people go out of their way to complain about something than to praise it. And all we need is a handful of angry readers who bought it at 2.99 and then discover it's free a few days later ( and not all of them will file it into a TBR file and the few who read more than 10 percent of the book will lose out on a refund
etc etc etc

I also hope we don't get bogged down here in a number of minor decisions as we approach a release as that's what stalled this whole thing out in the first place

I think we should assume Andrew is the boss and he'll make the appropriate decisions
Maybe if a few have something to say they can do it off the page ? (not aiming that at YOU Marilyn of course....just tossing ideas and thoughts on the table here)


----------



## Jena H

Maybe before it goes free, the description could start with "Don't buy this book! It will be available for free soon, so check back in a few days."


----------



## 68564

As soon as it is live all 101 of us should report it. If Amazon gets that many reports that fast I am sure it would help.


----------



## K. D.

Harvey said:


> Let me know what timing you'd like, and we can provide a (free) Spotlight promo for the anthology on KBoards. If we and dozens of author sites give it visibility over the same time period, that should help.
> 
> I also wonder if some of the bigger promo sites, like ENT, POI, and BookBub, might consider featuring it given how much of their business comes from authors in the KBoards community. It may be worth an inquiry.


Thank you, Harvey, for the generous offer!


----------



## hardnutt

EelKat said:


> This is same for me as well.


Me, too. Andrew certainly deserves some compensation for all the time and labour he's put in.


----------



## Sam Kates

hardnutt said:


> Me, too. Andrew certainly deserves some compensation for all the time and labour he's put in.


And me.


----------



## unkownwriter

I never intended to get any money from sales of the book. I think Andrew should get it, and if there's enough, he can use some on an ad or two.

I'd hate to see the charity anthology Stella is working on lose sales, so maybe we should give the bundle some time before we release. Either early November, or sometime in December?

Let me know when we're to blast about the book. I don't have many readers, but a few is better than none, eh? 

And Harvey, you are da bomb.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Zelah Meyer said:


> The plan isn't to split any accidental profits - that would make it a TOTAL accounting nightmare! The hope is that there won't be too many pre-free sales and that any profits we do make will either be kept by Andrew as a reward for organising it, or spent on advertising. We discussed that when we talked about putting this together and realised that making it a charity anthology would have its own complications.


This. I think Andrew should keep any money. I didn't submit a story to make money, but to hopefully garner one or two new fans for my sci fi flash fiction, and to be a part of something bigger than just me, with a group of people I consider friends and fellow writers.


----------



## meh

I totally agree. As a compensation for his time spent preparing this, and also to help market and promote it once it hits permafree.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Zelah Meyer said:


> We mustn't blitz on release day though - as it will still be paid!
> 
> For the sake of poor Andrew's tax accounting, we need to try to minimise pre-free sales. Once it's free though, we can all get to work spreading the word.
> 
> If there's another kboard anthology out in late November, as has just been pointed out, then it might be worth trying to get this one out earlier rather than later. I might be biased though, as I'm just excited to see this happening now!


What's the problem with it hitting lists as a paid book?  What about using Thunderclap? They help do all the work if can get 100 people signed up for it, or at least that's my understanding. Thunderclap puts tweets and Facebook postings up all on the same day to the feeds of all the people who give permission.


----------



## Vaalingrade

We don't want too many paid sales because we don't want to deal with the money issues.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Yes - with 101 authors, you can bet that, if it sells a lot of paid copies, someone will forget what was agreed (i.e. that Andrew keeps any profits or re-invests them in the anthology as he sees fit/decides - and I'm also of the opinion that he's earnt anything he makes on this!) and someone will start demanding their 1/101th of the profits.  Plus - tax issues & everything else.  Basically, paid sales = messy & complicated.

As for whatever Thunderclap is - I'm not giving ANYTHING permission to spam my Facebook and Twitter feeds for me!  

We agreed to keep it simple.  We publish it, we wait until it's free, then we all tell people about it.


----------



## tiffanycherney

LisaGraceBooks said:


> What's the problem with it hitting lists as a paid book?  What about using Thunderclap? They help do all the work if can get 100 people signed up for it, or at least that's my understanding. Thunderclap puts tweets and Facebook postings up all on the same day to the feeds of all the people who give permission.


Nothing's wrong with it except the nightmare of figuring out money issues that likely will come up. I went into this primarily for the visibility so I'm like everyone else I have no problems letting Andrew get compensated for his organization of all of this or be used for advertising. Thunderclap might work, I've only played with it a little bit so I'm no expert, but what I do know is that each campaign can have a unique threshold. Once that's threshold's reached (which shouldn't be too much of an issue given some of the names behind this project) then the tweets and posts go out, but only then. After that I think they only go out automatically once new supporters come in after the threshold has been met. I'm not sure though if it does repeat posts for those already supporting it after the initial surge for meeting the threshold for those worried about spamming timelines and feeds.


----------



## 68564

Zelah Meyer said:


> We agreed to keep it simple. We publish it, we wait until it's free, then we all tell people about it.


Exactly.


----------



## Sapphire

We're rehashing old territory here. Simple toaster, remember? Not a fancy toaster oven or microwave. *We all agreed early on to stay quiet on this until Andrew gets it set free on Amazon.* Any profits that accidentally occur before that happens go to Andrew. If the amount becomes sizable in any way, he will use it for advertising AFTER it goes free. Sit back and wait. Don't jeopardize the chances of making it free by making it popular too soon with too much discussion. There will be plenty of opportunity to individually promote after the fact.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Mildly curious about an update
I'm excited to see the final product on my kindle


----------



## K. D.

Update? 
Update: All stories are proofread, so far.

Andrew is hard working, down the enormous pile of comments, to make corrections. Although the stories should have been proofread, there are things which need some handling (even if it's just a missed space, or something which has gone lost at submitting) in almost each story.
I don't know how he stomachs it -- I would have been tempted to  throw up my hands and leave the party. 
But, he doesn't and if he has caught up (which he almost has done), all stories will be read again, for -- I think -- a last check up.

Almost done, folks.


----------



## AnyaWrites

CeeDee said:


> Update?
> Update: All stories are proofread, so far.
> 
> Andrew is hard working, down the enormous pile of comments, to make corrections. Although the stories should have been proofread, there are things which need some handling (even if it's just a missed space, or something which has gone lost at submitting) in almost each story.
> I don't know how he stomachs it -- I would have been tempted to throw up my hands and leave the party.
> But, he doesn't and if he has caught up (which he almost has done), all stories will be read again, for -- I think -- a last check up.
> 
> Almost done, folks.


Way to go!!


----------



## Guest

CeeDee said:


> Andrew is hard working, down the enormous pile of comments, to make corrections. Although the stories should have been proofread, there are things which need some handling (even if it's just a missed space, or something which has gone lost at submitting) in almost each story.


Anyone who puts together an anthology and expects the stories to be perfect is just asking for trouble.   Tabs, for example, are the bane of my existence (yes, far too many authors still use them for some reason to start a new paragraph!). They wreck havoc with formatting and you have to strip them all and then pray there aren't other odd formatting issues. Just converting between versions of Word can cause formatting problems. And then you have the folks that still use the old fashion typesetting codes (like _underline_ to indicate a word should be underlined) that also have to be stripped out. Lots of people still use two spaces at the end of a sentence so you have to strip the extra spaces out. Or the folks who use the enter key to double space between paragraphs. Or you have differences between people who use AP style guide or MLA style guide instead of CMOS guide and you have to reconcile. A million things creep in.

Which brings us to our processes reminder: editing is not the same thing as proofreading. Proofreading has always been traditionally done as the very LAST step before publication, after formatting is complete. You can't actually "proofread" before the file is ready-to-print because of all the issues above and those that creep in during the compilation process.


----------



## Cherise

Update: 
One of the biggest problems is that all italics were stripped during file conversion. We proofreaders have noted what should be italicized, and Andrew is adding the italics back in...


----------



## JamieCampbell

Cherise Kelley said:


> Update:
> One of the biggest problems is that all italics were stripped during file conversion. We proofreaders have noted what should be italicized, and Andrew is adding the italics back in...


I hate when that happens!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Before I give you an update, please allow me to remind you (again) that this is a salvaged project and as such only a few months old. Also, this is the first time I coordinate the publication of an anthology (and with no less than 101 authors too). I'm making this up as I go along. With hindsight there are a few things I could have organized differently. Chalk it down to inexperience.

Let me try to summarize...

1. If I have understood correctly there is another for-charity anthology in the make and we don't want to cross our publication dates.

_Am I correct that we are now aiming for December or the holidays?_

2. The least problematic tax-wise would be if I just count what few dollars will be made with my own sales. We will do our best to have the anthology go permafree as soon as possible, so, I'm not expecting fortunes. However, I will post a screenshot of paid downloads. You can easily deduce from the amount of downloads at $0.99, what 33% before taxes brings in after taxes.

If the amount should be sizable, contrary to all expectations, we can decide what we'll do with it later. I will then pay it "out of my own pocket," with your collective compliments.

3.


Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Anyone who puts together an anthology and expects the stories to be perfect is just asking for trouble.   Tabs, for example, are the bane of my existence (yes, far too many authors still use them for some reason to start a new paragraph!). They wreck havoc with formatting and you have to strip them all and then pray there aren't other odd formatting issues. Just converting between versions of Word can cause formatting problems. And then you have the folks that still use the old fashion typesetting codes (like _underline_ to indicate a word should be underlined) that also have to be stripped out. Lots of people still use two spaces at the end of a sentence so you have to strip the extra spaces out. Or the folks who use the enter key to double space between paragraphs. Or you have differences between people who use AP style guide or MLA style guide instead of CMOS guide and you have to reconcile. A million things creep in.


I solved all weird formatting issues by pasting the stories in a basic text editor (NotePad on Windows, Gedit and the likes on Linux). These get rid of all extraneous code and only retain ASCII characters. Convenient, but not altogether so. They also gets rid of italics.

Except... when italics are noted down like this: _This is in italics_

I remember a least one story that marked italics like this. I discovered too late that this is *markdown syntax*. It allows you to use a basic text editor and still have italics, bold, etc. There are online converters and stand alone programs galore to convert markdown syntax to rich text, pdf or html. They also use smart quotes, i.e. they automatically convert straight quotes into curly ones.

I could have spared myself a lot of grief if I had known this beforehand. Live and learn.



a nerd said:


> On a side note: there is a brilliant app for the Google Chrome browser, also accessible as a web application for other browsers, that does all this and a lot more. If you want to try it out for yourself, go to StackEdit.


4.


Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Which brings us to our processes reminder: editing is not the same thing as proofreading. Proofreading has always been traditionally done as the very LAST step before publication, after formatting is complete. You can't actually "proofread" before the file is ready-to-print because of all the issues above and those that creep in during the compilation process.


We do the proofreading on the formatted stories. At least I got that one right by sheer luck. 

I want to thank our proofreaders again. They're not only thorough, but also a joy to work with. Most stories have been read by two (sometimes more) proofreaders, and their findings complemented each other.

I hope to solve the last problems this weekend, and to give the proofreaders a new book-file by Sunday. Since we seem to have a little bit more time left, what with the delayed publication date, maybe we could have some new, fresh eyes glance over the latest version.

If you're interested, please, PM me.


----------



## Jena H

Andrew, I kind of hope there is at least a couple actual sales, the vast proceeds from which you can use to go out & buy an adult beverage to enjoy and figuratively wash your hands of this project.    (But seriously, until the anthology is free, I think the blurb should start with "Don't buy this book yet, it'll be free in a few days."  The note can be removed once it's been made permafree.)


----------



## Frank Zubek

Andrew Ashling said:


> 1. If I have understood correctly there is another for-charity anthology in the make and we don't want to cross our publication dates.
> 
> _Am I correct that we are now aiming for December or the holidays?_


Hi Andrew I'm acting as marketing man for the other anthology-- the _Something To Read _Charity Omnibus
( which is bundling the previous three smaller charity anthologies into one big book and yeah it's aim is to raise money for a UK charity) The editor....Stella Wilkinson...is currently working on it and yes we are aiming to release around Thanksgiving last I heard from her. I'll get off here now and zap her an email to confirm a more solid time if that's possible as her and I would like to be able to have both our respective books have some room to find the readers out there interested in one or both without crowding the other book


----------



## JETaylor

PM'd you Andrew.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Frank Zubek said:


> Hi Andrew I'm acting as marketing man for the other anthology-- the _Something To Read _Charity Omnibus
> ( which is bundling the previous three smaller charity anthologies into one big book and yeah it's aim is to raise money for a UK charity) The editor....Stella Wilkinson...is currently working on it and yes we are aiming to release around Thanksgiving last I heard from her. I'll get off here now and zap her an email to confirm a more solid time if that's possible as her and I would like to be able to have both our respective books have some room to find the readers out there interested in one or both without crowding the other book


Thanks, Frank. Post the date here, please.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

JETaylor said:


> PM'd you Andrew.


PM'd you back.


----------



## A.A

I'm still amazed this all came together. So much work for Andrew and others. I'm happy with anything decided by Andrew. And if my story is missing some of its italics, so be it 
If we do this again, maybe we could all contribute $10, which is around $1000, and pay for proofreading and formatting, so that none of us have all this work on their shoulders. Just a thought


----------



## ruecole

American Thanksgiving is November 27th.

Andrew, I'm really sorry the formatting turned out to be a mess. Maybe if we do another anthology in the future, there should be some rules about submitting via .rtf or something like that.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Evenstar

Hi Andrew, et al.

Frank contacted me about putting an update here. The "Something to Read" anthology is actually an omnibus edition of three anthologies that have already been published. It is 100% for charity so it would be wonderful if there was no clash that might minimise the return. We are planning to release it on Thanksgiving to capitalise on the Black Friday Amazon shopper crowd, and in the hope that people always feel very charitable during the build up to Christmas.

Obviously we don't want to be responsible for holding back any other works, especially as it involves so many of the authors here who might benefit from the exposure, but as January/February are the big ebook months anyway, I'm guessing it isn't a huge problem? Plus of course, the authors for the omnibus are mainly from KB's too    Anyway, you must do what you think best, but that is where we are at with ours.
Thanks for checking!
Stella


----------



## 68564

My recomendation is a mid December date for this anthology. That gives us a time to get it to free before Christmas. The goal is to have it up and ready to download by CHRISTMAS MORNING. It is nice if it is also on the new release list at that time. We want to hit the "I got a new kindle and need something to read" crowd that week following Christmas. 

That is my opinion at least.


----------



## JETaylor

VydorScope said:


> My recomendation is a mid December date for this anthology. That gives us a time to get it to free before Christmas. The goal is to have it up and ready to download by CHRISTMAS MORNING. It is nice if it is also on the new release list at that time. We want to hit the "I got a new kindle and need something to read" crowd that week following Christmas.
> 
> That is my opinion at least.


I would have to agree with this. We don't want to lose the Christmas crowd either.


----------



## ruecole

I guess it wouldn't be ready for November 1st? That's pretty much a whole month before the other anthology. That would be even further apart than releasing in mid-December.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Frank Zubek

ruecole said:


> I guess it wouldn't be ready for November 1st? That's pretty much a whole month before the other anthology. That would be even further apart than releasing in mid-December.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rue


Even if it releases


ruecole said:


> I guess it wouldn't be ready for November 1st? That's pretty much a whole month before the other anthology. That would be even further apart than releasing in mid-December.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rue


 Whenever it comes out ( a few weeks before the omnibus on Thanksgiving or a few weeks before Christmas- ---we can all jump on the face book and twitter at Christmas to re-remind folks its available. I always remind writers to use actual commercials as a guide. NcDonalds is on nearly every street corner and thousands of people use it every day and yet they still make sure they get on the air and online with marketing...reminding you they are open. Same with books. Especially at Christmas and all through January. Once a week if you all visit your face book and twitter with a link that's a bunch of eyeballs being reminded that your book is available and more important for them to grab and read than the other hundred similar anthologies out there. So many writers drop the ball at that point. The marketing. Remember...just because the book is out there in cyber land doesn't mean readers are chomping at the bit on any particular day anxious to grab a copy. They have jobs, kids, snow to shovel, a car to put gas in etc.
But......many of them are online checking in to see what their friends are up to on face book and twitter. Its up each of the 101 writers to remind them once a week if not more that the book is online. Of course....don't be a pest. Just post a blurb and a link and then go back to your writing spot and keep working on the new project. But the important thing is to post. Books cannot sell themselves.


----------



## Frank Zubek

I wanted to leave an example of my own marketing planning for Stella's anthology with a link for Andrew
https://www.facebook.com/SomethingToReadOmnibus?skip_nax_wizard=true

He might consider something similar for the 101 Stories..... or not. Just pointing out ideas to maximize eye traffic


----------



## Cherise

*Once the anthology goes free*, I agree we should all post to our Facebook feeds & pages, blogs, and newsletters. Perhaps stagger these so that every day for X days there is some announcement? X=? 101? 30? 10? The heavy sellers suggested this staggering in Hugh's original thread about an anthology.


----------



## hardnutt

A.A said:


> I'm still amazed this all came together. So much work for Andrew and others. I'm happy with anything decided by Andrew. And if my story is missing some of its italics, so be it
> If we do this again, maybe we could all contribute $10, which is around $1000, and pay for proofreading and formatting, so that none of us have all this work on their shoulders. Just a thought


Good idea. Seconded.


----------



## MarilynVix

Dwallock said:


> I'm so excited for this to come out!  I was thinking about it last night. This book will be awesome!


Ditto. I'm all on pins and needles waiting to hear it's out. It's exciting to wait for it. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Cherise Kelley said:


> *Once the anthology goes free*, I agree we should all post to our Facebook feeds & pages, blogs, and newsletters. Perhaps stagger these so that every day for X days there is some announcement? X=? 101? 30? 10? The heavy sellers suggested this staggering in Hugh's original thread about an anthology.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I'm looking forward to it as well.  It's just fun to be part of an anthology with my fellow kboarders!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I think by now every story has been vetted by at least two different editors. Links to your sites have been tested.

I'm writing the _Introduction_, which I will keep at less than 1000 words in the spirit of the anthology. I will ask our team of volunteers to edit it.

*It's time to decide what should go in the front and back matter.*

_Have we reached a consensus, a near-consensus, or at least some suggestions most of us agree upon?_ I'd be grateful if someone could summarize this.

Tangential question:

_Has anyone a suggestion how we could each monitor what the impact of this anthology is upon our sales?_


----------



## JETaylor

Andrew Ashling said:


> I think by now every story has been vetted by at least two different editors. Links to your sites have been tested.
> 
> I'm writing the _Introduction_, which I will keep at less than 1000 words in the spirit of the anthology. I will ask our team of volunteers to edit it.
> 
> *It's time to decide what should go in the front and back matter.*
> 
> _Have we reached a consensus, a near-consensus, or at least some suggestions most of us agree upon?_ I'd be grateful if someone could summarize this.
> 
> Tangential question:
> 
> _Has anyone a suggestion how we could each monitor what the impact of this anthology is upon our sales?_


b - Backmatter - not sure it's needed since we all have links at the end of our story. Maybe a thank you for sampling? We can't have a specific site link in the book as it is going up on various distributors but we could have a link to the KBoards to find out more about our community of readers and authors?

I haven't read through all the items below either - so if someone has a more clear idea for front/back matter beyond the TOC, then please summarize.


----------



## Cherise

Front matter:

Title and Copyright
The various tables of contents and indexes by author and genre
Introduction

Back matter:

Thank you for spending your spare moments with us. Our hope is that now that we've met, you will stop by our websites and get to know us better!

Link to table of contents


----------



## 68564

Cherise Kelley said:


> Front matter:
> 
> Title and Copyright
> The various tables of contents and indexes by author and genre
> Introduction
> 
> Back matter:
> 
> Thank you for spending your spare moments with us. Our hope is that now that we've met, you will stop by our websites and get to know us better!
> 
> Link to table of contents


Seems good to me


----------



## hs

Cherise Kelley said:


> Front matter:
> 
> Title and Copyright
> The various tables of contents and indexes by author and genre
> Introduction
> 
> Back matter:
> 
> Thank you for spending your spare moments with us. Our hope is that now that we've met, you will stop by our websites and get to know us better!
> 
> Link to table of contents


I like the suggestion for the front matter. As part of the back matter, should we also include a request to leave a review for the anthology?

So glad to see that things are getting close to completion. Thanks for all of your hard work, Andrew (and all of you helping him)!


----------



## Selina Fenech

I like Cherise's front/back matter suggestions too. 

Sorry I've been absent, got too many hot pokers in the air and balls in the fire at the moment.


----------



## Cherise

Maybe the Introduction should be before the tables of contents? And set the book to open at the introduction?


----------



## Sam Kates

This is a plea for the pedantic: can we not use the expression 'for free' anywhere in the description? _Please?_ I've always understood the word 'free' to mean free of charge, without requiring payment, complimentary, gratis, for nothing... It does not require the word 'for' before it.

Sorry. Climbing back under my pedant's rock...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

An update.

Front and back matter are done, with the exception of the Introduction.

I followed Cherise's suggestions, as backed by a few others.

I will submit the Introduction by Thursday to the critical eyes of our editors. I expect there will be a few amendments necessary to the front & back matter, and the Introduction (rough draft almost finished). 

I'll do a final testing of the book-file myself on several devices and apps, and I'll give a copy to our volunteers to test as well.

Unless they tell me more corrections of the stories are in the pipeline, that should be it.


----------



## Cherise

I'm 82% finished reading all the stories. I put in a few more story corrections last night. I have two more to put in from today, and I will finish to 100% by Thursday or quit trying.


----------



## Cherise

I'm done!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Yay!  We're nearly there!  

I can only imagine what a mammoth task it must be, so thank you again to everyone who's working on it!


----------



## beccaprice

Yea! and congratulations! This whole project has been a labor of Hercules, I think.


----------



## Rachel Aukes

This is so exciting!!! Thank you so very much to Andrew, Cherise, and everyone who has gone way above and beyond to pull this mammoth of a project together. Your effort is incredibly appreciated.


----------



## Jena H

rachelaukes said:


> This is so exciting!!! Thank you so very much to Andrew, Cherise, and everyone who has gone way above and beyond to pull this mammoth of a project together. Your effort is incredibly appreciated.


^^^ What she said.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

beccaprice said:


> This whole project has been a labor of Hercules, I think.


Nah, Andrew and Cherise did all the work. I just contributed one story, and that was under a pen name.

Edit: Credit where credit is due


----------



## Guest

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> Nah, Andrew did all the work. I just contributed one story, and that was under a pen name.


----------



## beccaprice

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> Nah, Andrew did all the work. I just contributed one story, and that was under a pen name.


pffffft.


----------



## Scottish Lass

rachelaukes said:


> This is so exciting!!! Thank you so very much to Andrew, Cherise, and everyone who has gone way above and beyond to pull this mammoth of a project together. Your effort is incredibly appreciated.


Yeah, ^^^ what she said!


----------



## MarilynVix

This is something to be Thankful for. Dare I ask, is there a chance of a Thanksgiving/Black Friday release? Or more December release time? 
Going to start reviving up the marketing tools.


----------



## Lisa Grace

rachelaukes said:


> This is so exciting!!! Thank you so very much to Andrew, Cherise, and everyone who has gone way above and beyond to pull this mammoth of a project together. Your effort is incredibly appreciated.


Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'm proud of the story I submitted for the anthology and can't wait to tell my fan base it's available.


----------



## Cherise

MarilynVix said:


> This is something to be Thankful for. Dare I ask, is there a chance of a Thanksgiving/Black Friday release? Or more December release time?
> Going to start reviving up the marketing tools.


It will be a soft release. Remember, no promoting until it is free.


----------



## ToniD

Thanks Andrew and Cherise and everyone who has worked to put this together!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just wanted to add my thanks to Andrew, Cherise and everybody else involved.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thank you all for your kind words. 

I've applied the last corrections, and made the rough draft of the introduction available to our team of editors.


----------



## ruecole

Woo! So exciting, Andrew! 

Rue


----------



## EllisaBarr

This is great news!  Thank you, thank you to all of you that have spent so many hours on this.  I can't wait to read it and share it!


----------



## Sam Kates

I'd like to add my thanks to Andrew and team for all their hard work. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Caddy

Excited to see this close to being ready! Thank you Andrew and others who have worked on getting this ready to publish!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

And again… thank you all for the kind words.

The Introduction is being vetted this weekend. Some have already done so, and I hope some more volunteers of our team will take a look and give their thoughts.

I'm giving it until Monday.

Then I will make a new version available to the team for final perusal. This will be the RC or Release Candidate. (I borrow the terminology from software development: this is the stage where no new features are added and only bugs get taken care of.)


Let's say another three days, and then we will have a file ready for uploading.


----------



## theaatkinson

exciting stuff! Thanks to the team for all the dedication.


----------



## MarilynVix

Andrew Ashling said:


> And again... thank you all for the kind words.
> 
> The Introduction is being vetted this weekend. Some have already done so, and I hope some more volunteers of our team will take a look and give their thoughts.
> 
> I'm giving it until Monday.
> 
> Totally awesome! So looking forward to seeing the final ebook.
> 
> Then I will make a new version available to the team for final perusal. This will be the RC or Release Candidate. (I borrow the terminology from software development: this is the stage where no new features are added and only bugs get taken care of.)
> 
> Let's say another three days, and then we will have a file ready for uploading.


This is AWESOME! Something to be thankful for. We've all seen the hard work you've put into this Andrew. It is so cool to hear it's near completion. Thanks for letting us know all the updates through the process. So looking forward to the final ebook.


----------



## tiffanycherney

So exciting. Let me add my thanks to everyone's for the hard work that's gone into putting this whole thing together and making it a reality.


----------



## elalond

Can't wait for the Anthology to be released. I would also like to add my thanks to everybody involved who helped in putting this together. You are all awesome.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I made the *Release Candidate* file available to our intrepid but gentle editors.

We could use another few pair of eyes for some technical testing. Doesn't matter whether on an actual device or an app.

I'd like for the links to have a final check. This means, rather boringly, clicking on every link and checking whether it functions as it should.

There are four groups:

1. The device/app TOC

2. The inline TOC (a page in the book)

3. The Author Index

4. The Genre Index.

PM me if you're interested, mention your device/app, and your email-address.

_Almost there..._


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The Release Candidate has been downloaded by our team. The links have been checked again and some mistakes were corrected. I have not received any further corrections.

So... it's publishing time.

*1. We can only put so many authors on the list of contributors on Amazon. IIRC, we decided we would go with the most successful based on their Amazon Author Ranking.
Can anyone tell me where I can find out who of our contributing authors are highest on that list?*

2. As soon as I know who to mention as contributors, I can start uploading. I will upload to Amazon (at $0.99) through the Indanth account they let me create. The same for D2D who will publish to Kobo, Barnes&Noble, and Apple (free).

3. If you want me to, or think it would be useful, I could compile a list of authors for the "Book Description."

I'll keep you informed of how things are proceeding here, though I don't know how many are still checking this thread.

I suggest, once the anthology goes live on Amazon, we all report it as being free at the other vendors.

After that each of us should claim the book on Amazon and Goodreads.

I hope we all will use our newsletters and blogs to promote the book.

I will ask for a show of hands, so I can mail those of us who aren't following this thread anymore.

Please, feel free to add to this list.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi Andrew
I was just wondering what is the actual release date? (baring in mind that the other anthology was only released three days ago) thanks!


----------



## Sam Kates

Showing hand.

Are we waiting until it's showing as free on Amazon before promoting?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Sam,

I still have to upload. I'm only going to do that when I know who our highest ranking authors are.
Yes, I propose we wait to promote until it is free on Amazon.

Evenstar,

I don't think we will be in competition. Since _Stories on the Go_ will be free, it won't take paying readers away from your charity anthology. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Evenstar

Andrew Ashling said:


> Sam,
> 
> I still have to upload. I'm only going to do that when I know who our highest ranking authors are.
> Yes, I propose we wait to promote until it is free on Amazon.
> 
> Evenstar,
> 
> I don't think we will be in competition, since _Stories on the Go_ will be free, it won't take paying readers away from your charity anthology. Correct me if I'm wrong.


My concern is that a lot of the authors are the same. If anyone is searching for them by name and they see one book they have to pay for and one free, would they not go for the free one and ignore the charity one?


----------



## Sapphire

The charity anthology has a head start as planned. That's good. However, many books are released each day. There is no such thing as a day without any other books. So, when it's ready, I say _go for it!_


----------



## Allan Korbes

* shows hand *


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Evenstar said:


> My concern is that a lot of the authors are the same. If anyone is searching for them by name and they see one book they have to pay for and one free, would they not go for the free one and ignore the charity one?


What if that author has a permafree?

It's not a zero sum game.

Seriously, I can't see what difference it will make whether they have to pay for one anthology and get another one for free, or whether they have to pay and don't get anything for free. On the contrary, if they're looking for something to read from a favorite author, they now get two stories for the price of one.

Besides, there are dozens upon dozens free anthologies.


----------



## Sam Kates

Andrew Ashling said:


> Sam,
> 
> I still have to upload. I'm only going to do that when I know who our highest ranking authors are.
> Yes, I propose we wait to promote until it is free on Amazon.


Ah. You're not asking for a show of hands yet. Sorry!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Sam Kates said:


> Ah. You're not asking for a show of hands yet. Sorry!


My fault, Sam. I should have been more explicit. 

When I can confirm the anthology is live, I will ask to report it to Amazon.

When it goes free there, we can start promoting. I will ask everyone to report. Those who don't report, I will send an email.


----------



## Kristy Tate

Raising hand, and experiencing happy anticipation and gratitude. Just tell me what to do, and I'm there.


----------



## K. D.

Andrew Ashling said:


> <snip>
> *1. We can only put so many authors on the list of contributors on Amazon. IIRC, we decided we would go with the most successful based on their Amazon Author Ranking.
> Can anyone tell me where I can find out who of our contributing authors are highest on that list?*
> 
> 2. As soon as I know who to mention as contributors, I can start uploading. I will upload to Amazon (at $0.99) through the Indanth account they let me create. The same for D2D who will publish to Kobo, Barnes&Noble, and Apple (free).
> 
> 3. If you want me to, or think it would be useful, I could compile a list of authors for the "Book Description."
> 
> </snip>


A compiled list would be helpful - perhaps a shared google doc (link e. g. in the indanth forum) where authors can note their Amazon rank by date xy?
Or each reports rank by mail, but this is additional work for Andrew ...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

KarinD said:


> A compiled list would be helpful - perhaps a shared google doc (link e. g. in the indanth forum) where authors can note their Amazon rank by date xy?
> Or each reports rank by mail, but this is additional work for Andrew ...


Compiling a list of contributing authors is no problem. I happen to have all the names. 

As to the author ranking... what if I just use KB's own *Bestselling Authors* list?


----------



## Jena H

Andrew Ashling said:


> Compiling a list of contributing authors is no problem. I happen to have all the names.
> 
> As to the author ranking... what if I just use KB's own *Bestselling Authors* list?


Works for me. 

I'll keep my eyes peeled so that when this thread gives us the go-ahead, I (and all 100 of my closest friends) will get to work to give it a push. Can't wait.


----------



## SarahCarter

Well I can say that I'm definitely NOT one of the bestsellers in the anthology, so you can rule me out.


----------



## JETaylor

Andrew Ashling said:


> Compiling a list of contributing authors is no problem. I happen to have all the names.
> 
> As to the author ranking... what if I just use KB's own *Bestselling Authors* list?


Fine by me.


----------



## Evenstar

Well, obviously you are going ahead regardless, my point was that there are a _huge_ number of the same authors. I felt like the release date of the charity one was made pretty clear weeks ago so that they could be released at least a couple of weeks apart, kind of confused why that is now irrelevant when it was acknowledged, but I'm going to sadly say nothing more....


----------



## Lisa Grace

I think that is the only list you can use.


----------



## Sam Kates

Evenstar said:


> Well, obviously you are going ahead regardless, my point was that there are a _huge_ number of the same authors. I felt like the release date of the charity one was made pretty clear weeks ago so that they could be released at least a couple of weeks apart, kind of confused why that is now irrelevant when it was acknowledged, but I'm going to sadly say nothing more....


Perhaps Andrew will correct me if I'm wrong, but I imagine it's going to take at least a couple of weeks to make this anthology free on Amazon and we're not going to promote it at all until then. So the charity anthology should still get a clear run of two or three weeks before we start shouting about this one.

(BTW did you see my apology on the other thread? I completely misinterpreted your post - perhaps too much celebrating of Wales's win over South Africa addled my brain. Really sorry.)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Sam Kates said:


> Perhaps Andrew will correct me if I'm wrong, but I imagine it's going to take at least a couple of weeks to make this anthology free on Amazon and we're not going to promote it at all until then. So the charity anthology should still get a clear run of two or three weeks before we start shouting about this one.


Well, not exactly a couple of weeks. Price matching by Amazon could also be quick. The charity anthology was published on November, 25th. Even in the most optimistic scenario there would be about ten days between us.

I still can't see what the drawback is, even with a lot of the same authors involved, but, personally, I'm prepared to wait two weeks or so.

I'd like a few others to chime in.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Evenstar said:


> Well, obviously you are going ahead regardless, my point was that there are a _huge_ number of the same authors. I felt like the release date of the charity one was made pretty clear weeks ago so that they could be released at least a couple of weeks apart, kind of confused why that is now irrelevant when it was acknowledged, but I'm going to sadly say nothing more....


Like Sam said, it's probably going to be a while yet before this anthology is live in promotion terms. There's still the last decisions and work for Andrew before uploading, and then the time it will take to go free (could be fast or slow). So there will be a gap. I'm pretty sure we've been talking from early in this project about aiming for a pre-christmas release, which is lining up pretty well right now.

Andrew, I was wondering how you were going to find the author rankings- using the KBoards list is a great idea!

Did we ever come to a consensus on the book description (in the other thread)? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186855.325.html 
Or did we move that conversation into this consolidated thread?


----------



## Caddy

I'm showing my hand. Also, once the anthology is free everywhere else, it's much quicker to email KDP and make it free by following the directions in this link EXACTLY: [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html[/url] then to wait for them to decide to make it perma-free because we all report it. We still can, but I would use that link and email them, too. I've done it and it only took hours.

Good luck with the download.


----------



## hardnutt

JETaylor said:


> Fine by me.


Okay with me, Andrew.


----------



## Sapphire

SarahCarter said:


> Well I can say that I'm definitely NOT one of the bestsellers in the anthology, so you can rule me out.


Not me either.


----------



## 68564

Evenstar said:


> Well, obviously you are going ahead regardless, my point was that there are a _huge_ number of the same authors. I felt like the release date of the charity one was made pretty clear weeks ago so that they could be released at least a couple of weeks apart, kind of confused why that is now irrelevant when it was acknowledged, but I'm going to sadly say nothing more....


Yeah, as others have said, NO ONE is promoting the Stories on the Go yet, and will not be for a while. You will still get your window alone best I can tell. It is a SOFT RELEASE.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis

Caddy said:


> Also, once the anthology is free everywhere else, it's much quicker to email KDP and make it free by following the directions in this link EXACTLY: [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html[/url] then to wait for them to decide to make it perma-free because we all report it. We still can, but I would use that link and email them, too. I've done it and it only took hours.


I agree. I've done this twice now and they send a nice email within a day telling you it's free. Another plus is that it doesn't bounce back to paid just when you least expect it. You could explain that it's promotion for all the authors' other works on Amazon--I like to tell them how they will still make money from my free book.

I can't wait to read all the other stories


----------



## tiffanycherney

I'm fine with waiting a bit, though I don't think since there's a few details left there is much worry of overlap. Also, I third the suggestion by Caddy for reporting. Even though I received the: "Thanks for telling us, but pricing is at our discretion" reply my permafree still was done and it only took hours versus the days of just reporting I had tried. 

@Selina- I can't remember if there ever was a consensus, but I did find what looks to be the final blurb in this thread on page 14-15 of this thread with some discussion.


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Well, not exactly a couple of weeks. Price matching by Amazon could also be quick. The charity anthology was published on November, 25th. Even in the most optimistic scenario there would be about ten days between us.
> 
> I still can't see what the drawback is, even with a lot of the same authors involved, but, personally, I'm prepared to wait two weeks or so.
> 
> I'd like a few others to chime in.


Let's get it uploaded everywhere and reported free to Amazon so we get the ball rolling on making it free before Christmas. I'm all for waiting until Christmas to start promoting it, but let's get it uploaded and free well before that, so we don't miss the after-Christmas freeload rush.


----------



## Cherise

I plan to send it to my mailing list as a Christmas present.


----------



## Cherise

The link to its Amazon page, not the actual book.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Cherise Kelley said:


> The link to its Amazon page, not the actual book.


I plan on doing the same thing, and mentioning my story by title to them.


----------



## momilp

Can't wait to start promoting this anthology! Also, I am not a bestselling author so you can rule me out


----------



## A.A

Andrew Ashling said:


> Compiling a list of contributing authors is no problem. I happen to have all the names.
> 
> As to the author ranking... what if I just use KB's own *Bestselling Authors* list?


Good idea, Andrew. I'm not on that list, so count me out as a best-selling author  (how about, if you're on the KB list as having sold over 50,000 books, you're a best-seller? Too arbitrary?)
If the charity one is already out, there will be a good space between it and this one. I'd say a few days from now?


----------



## Scottish Lass

SarahCarter said:


> Well I can say that I'm definitely NOT one of the bestsellers in the anthology, so you can rule me out.


Me too.
And if you do what Caddy said re emailing KDP, the book should go free within a day - tho' you may have to email them back to get the .UK and .CA sites free also.

Re release dates - if we leave it a little our 'new release 30 day' window will straddle both the Christmas and New Year holidays. Because of that (and the charity anthology) I'd suggest something like a Dec 15th release - it should be free within a day or so of that and in plenty time for us to promote before (and perhaps more importantly, after) Christmas.


----------



## Evenstar

Sam Kates said:


> Perhaps Andrew will correct me if I'm wrong, but I imagine it's going to take at least a couple of weeks to make this anthology free on Amazon and we're not going to promote it at all until then. So the charity anthology should still get a clear run of two or three weeks before we start shouting about this one.
> 
> (BTW did you see my apology on the other thread? I completely misinterpreted your post - perhaps too much celebrating of Wales's win over South Africa addled my brain. Really sorry.)


Hi Sam

No, it's never taken me more than a couple of days to get a book free. With the release date of the charity anthology set for Thanksgiving back in August it just seems amazing to me that this one should then be released literally within days when it could have been at any time. But after almost a year of working to this point on the charity one, I'm trying very very hard not to have a screaming hissy fit and start hurling either abuse or my toys. So I think it best if I keep completely out of the thread now and hope that everyone understands... After all, I am in the second anthology as well, I have just as much to gain as everyone else, I'm just a bit gutted that it had to be at exactly the same time after all the advance notice.

Anyway, I only answered to say that no, I didn't see your apology, but don't worry about it at all! It was only a silly jest. I was very proud of our win too xxx


----------



## Selina Fenech

Evenstar said:


> No, it's never taken me more than a couple of days to get a book free. With the release date of the charity anthology set for Thanksgiving back in August it just seems amazing to me that this one should then be released literally within days when it could have been at any time. But after almost a year of working to this point on the charity one, I'm trying very very hard not to have a screaming hissy fit and start hurling either abuse or my toys. So I think it best if I keep completely out of the thread now and hope that everyone understands... After all, I am in the second anthology as well, I have just as much to gain as everyone else, I'm just a bit gutted that it had to be at exactly the same time after all the advance notice.


I can understand you're upset, but again, we aren't releasing yet. We've been steadily working on this all year too, since May (the second time it got started. Or Dec. last year if you count by the original concept). It couldn't have been released "any time". Andrew just noted that it is now finished and READY for release. There are still final details to wrap up and decisions to make, including when it's firm launch will be. It's not decided yet. It's not happening tomorrow. There will be a soft launch, possibly soon, but even when it does go free we want to have a decided and coordinated promotion effort. Sounds like it will likely be closer to Christmas as that's what a lot of us prefer anyway.

And on that topic, I'm in agreement with Roz, aiming for around Dec. 15+ so we straddle Christmas and New Year holiday periods.


----------



## JETaylor

Evanstar - I've been trying to get a book to go permafree for more than a month - it's free everywhere else and still not free on Amazon. 

Mileage varies on the free changeovers, from a couple days to a couple months in extreme cases.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Stella,

This a salvaged project (since June, 2nd) and the release date is purely coincidental.

The charity anthology was published November 25th, which is a week ago. You know even in the most optimistic scenario it would still have taken us a week to upload and start promoting. That would have been two full weeks. In e-publishing terms that is another century, not "literally within days."

Even if we had published on the same day I still don't see the harm, and you have provided no reasonable arguments to the contrary. The charity anthology will always have the drawback that you're asking $7.20 (in Europe) and that this anthology is a free gift to readers. You may also have noticed _Stories on the Go_ is far from the only free book on Amazon. I fail to see how one more _free_ book will take dollars away from the limited spending amount of readers.

Most of us have an agreement with the subscribers to our mailing lists that we won't bother them unless we have a new release or free stuff for them. Can't you see this is an opportunity for writers who have stories in both anthologies to mail their fan base _again_ upon the release of this anthology AND remind them of the charity anthology?

Don't you think it would have been a lot more constructive to look for opportunities to reinforce each other? Don't you think it would have been a lot more productive if you had made an appeal to the goodwill of writers who _don't_ have a story in _Something to Read_ to promote it nevertheless when they mail their fan base about _Stories on the Go_?

If we publish _Stories on the Go_ around the December 15th, you will have a head start of no less than three weeks, although - again - I fail to see how we are in competition in any conceivable way.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I've looked at the *KB Bestselling Authors List*.

A lot of you aren't on that list, and of those who are, I suspect many haven't updated in quite a while.

I've come up with this provisional list to put on Amazon's book page.

_Hugh Howey, Rachel Aukes, Geraldine Evans, Jamie Campbell, Lisa Grace, Daniel R. Marvello_

Please correct me if I have forgotten someone, or if I have the sequence wrong. Also, I probably can add more names.

If you add your name to the *KB Bestselling Authors List*, or bring your data up to date, please PM me (mention which page you're on) so I can amend the list.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I'm way out of date and will hopefully be updating my listing in the next few days.  However, I can safely say that I'm NOT one of the bestselling authors in the collection!


----------



## Sam Kates

Evenstar said:


> Anyway, I only answered to say that no, I didn't see your apology, but don't worry about it at all! It was only a silly jest. I was very proud of our win too xxx


Glad we're good. And, yes, it was an awesome win. x

As for the rest of it, I don't know enough about making things free to say any more, except that I sincerely hope there's no loss of good will on anyone's part. I'm sure everyone involved in either of the anthologies is rooting for them both to be successful.


----------



## meh

Just updated my info on the Bestsellers list. Can't quite make that 500 copies sold yet, but I know I'm close. Sigh! Definitely not near the top of the list.


----------



## Selina Fenech

Andrew Ashling said:


> Can't you see this is an opportunity for writers who have stories in both anthologies to mail their fan base _again_ upon the release of this anthology AND remind them of the charity anthology?


This is a great idea! I'm not in the charity anthology, somehow missed the goings on there, but will promote both when I send out my notifications.
Those advertising this anthology can say something like - Stories on the Go is a gift to our readers with 101 free stories, and if readers are also in the giving spirit this Christmas, check out the charity anthology Something to Read. 
Those advertising the charity anthology can say something like - Buy this anthology and give to charity X this Christmas, and then get a gift for yourself with a second free anthology. 
They work together very well in my mind! 

Also I haven't updated my kboards stuff here for ages but won't be a bestseller either I imagine.


----------



## MarilynVix

I've been catching up on everything since getting back from vacation. Wow! I wanted to put my vote in for the Dec. 15th release date idea. We want the free before and after Christmas downloads. That should make the number of it climb for January.

I also think mentioning and working with the other anthology is a great idea. We can totally help promote, especially since I'm guessing most are authors from this board in both anthologies. If not, still, great to promo together. There are so many cool projects that come out of this board, it would be great to help each other out. I'd be happy to add the charity anthology to my mentions.

**Just to note, I'm still not on the bestseller list, *yet*. So, the names listed above seem to be about right.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tomorrow is December 15th.

I'll upload the book (my) tomorrow. I'm 9 hours ahead of the US West Coast, 6 of the US East Coast and one hour of the UK.

D2D usually takes only a few hours for Kobo and Apple, and slightly longer for Barnes&Noble. Amazon can take anywhere from a few hours to two days.

I'll keep you posted, but I think the anthology will be live on most vendors by US late afternoon - evening.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Yay!  
How exciting, and thanks again Andrew and all the other volunteers.


----------



## ruecole

Squee! Thanks so much for all the hard work you've done on this Andrew!!!

Rue


----------



## Sam Kates

Wow - fantastic! I'm looking forward to being part of something with lots of awesome writers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Looking forward to seeing it online, Andrew. Once again thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Rachel Aukes

Woot!! 

Andrew - I'm so gracious for all the work you've put into this project. You've been an incredible leader, and have earned my lifelong respect.


----------



## Selina Fenech

So exciting! Really looking forward to seeing how it goes!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Thank you, Andrew.  You're awesome.


----------



## Jena H

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Sapphire

Andrew, you are the Writers' Café hero of the year!


----------



## Lisa Grace

We should all probably buy one of his books as a thank you.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Can't wait!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Cool! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thank you all.  

I had a whole team helping me, though. Couldn't have done it without them.


----------



## cinisajoy

Congratulations all.


----------



## Caddy

YAY!  Yes, if you haven't bought one of his books you should. Not because of the work he did, but because he tells one hell of a great story.


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Tomorrow is December 15th.
> 
> I'll upload the book (my) tomorrow. I'm 9 hours ahead of the US West Coast, 6 of the US East Coast and one hour of the UK.
> 
> D2D usually takes only a few hours for Kobo and Apple, and slightly longer for Barnes&Noble. Amazon can take anywhere from a few hours to two days.
> 
> I'll keep you posted, but I think the anthology will be live on most vendors by US late afternoon - evening.


So exciting!

Everyone, please remember we are not telling anyone about the anthology until it is price-matched to free on Amazon.


----------



## Hudson Owen

Cherise Kelley said:


> So exciting!
> 
> Everyone, please remember we are not telling anyone about the anthology until it is price-matched to free on Amazon.


Eyes open, lips sealed.


----------



## ToniD

Kudos to Andrew and team


----------



## Cherise

Bump


----------



## hardnutt

Kudos, Andrew. And my lips are sealed until it's a freebie.


----------



## K. D.

Will there be a Hashtag? Like: #StoriesOnTheGo ? Other ideas?


----------



## Sapphire

Shh... Keep it under your hat until Amazon sets it free. Then make lots of noise!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Minutes ago, I finished uploading _Stories on the Go_ to* Amazon* and *D2D* (Kobo, Nook, Apple, Inktera, Scribd).

I'll keep you posted when it goes live on each of the outlets.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Exciting stuff!  I can't wait for it to (a) go live & (b) go free so that we can tell everyone about it!

I hope we manage to get it price-matched quickly so that we can spread the word!

Thank you again to Andrew and everyone else involved in putting this together!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Thanks Andrew and everyone who contributed!   I have my blog post all ready for when it goes free.


----------



## gonedark

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Fferyllt said:


> It's live. Not yet free. But the Look Inside is impressive. The collection appears to be beautifully edited, Andrew, and the Intro and Acknowledgments are terrific. Looks like a real Christmas cornucopia. Thank you, and everyone who poured so much effort and care into this, for creating something that will be a good read (actually, many satisfying mini-reads) and great promotion for indies.


Well, not exactly _live_, but close enough: it's in the process of being published. Which means the Great Zon has approved it... and we've got an ASIN. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R1GECO6


----------



## JETaylor

The only way I got my latest price matched was emailing KDP with the request and the links showing it free everywhere else.  Doing the found at a lower price did not move it. So once we have Barnes & Noble, iTunes, Kobo and Google listed free, we need to send an email request to pricematch.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Mark Gardner said:


> Are we planning on announcing on a specific day after it's free, or are we announcing as we see it?


I propose we keep a eye on this thread. I'll announce it here when it's free, but feel free to beat me to it if you happen to see it has gone free first.


----------



## AnyaWrites

I see the book available on inktera for anyone who wants to tell amazon about lower price:

Inktera: https://www.inktera.com/store/title/db9b7732-e879-4e8d-8554-1c92a97991e6
Amazon page: http://www.amazon.com/Stories-Go-Very-Short-Authors-ebook/dp/B00R1GECO6


----------



## Andrew Ashling

It's also live now on Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/250174831/Stories-on-the-Go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors

You can try to report it based on Scribd and Inktera, but in my experience they're most likely to comply if the book is also free on Apple and Barnes&Noble.


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> It's also live now on Scribd: https://www.scribd.com/book/250174831/Stories-on-the-Go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors
> 
> You can try to report it based on Scribd and Inktera, but in my experience they're most likely to comply if the book is also free on Apple and Barnes&Noble.


Apple and GP get their attn these days, B&N seems have become less important in their eyes.


----------



## 68564

JETaylor said:


> The only way I got my latest price matched was emailing KDP with the request and the links showing it free everywhere else. Doing the found at a lower price did not move it. So once we have Barnes & Noble, iTunes, Kobo and Google listed free, we need to send an email request to pricematch.


We should do both, IMO.


----------



## ruecole

I'm so excited it's finally going live!

One question: what happened to Selena's awesome description that had been posted and approved by everyone on the thread?

Rue


----------



## meh

So exciting!  Can't wait to post about this once it's free. Come on, BN and Kobo!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

ruecole said:



> I'm so excited it's finally going live!
> 
> One question: what happened to Selena's awesome description that had been posted and approved by everyone on the thread?
> 
> Rue


Good question.

Selena was in our little group of volunteers, but she must have forgotten as well.

However, in epublishing everything can be changed/corrected. I'll try to find it (unless somebody has a link to that specific post) and see what I can do.


----------



## ruecole

I think it was posted on Pg 15. I think Cherise and some others tweaked it on the following pages. (I'm on my phone or I'd quote it for you.)

Rue


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## ruecole

Here's the description:



> Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escaping into 101 other worlds?
> 
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> 
> Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as Hugh Howey and Jennifer Lewis.
> 
> Complete Stories on the Go Contents:


Not sure if it was further refined in the other thread, but this is the most recent version I could find in this thread.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Now live on Apple iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215

This is going a lot quicker than I thought.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Matthew W. Grant said:


> Thank you, Andrew!
> 
> For everyone else, I know from other anthologies that even though there is a limit to the number of authors that can be listed when the book is uploaded in KDP, any individual author in the anthology can also go through Author Central to have the book added to his or her AC account and author page.


I tried to do that, but got stuck on this screen:










Clicked "contact us" and told them I contributed a story and I'd like to add this book to "My Books" in Author Central.

Is there another way?


----------



## RM Prioleau

This is super exciting! I can't wait till it's officially live everywhere, because I'm going to hype it like crazy 
And thanks for the tip about adding yourself as an author of a book. I'm going to go to AC and do that now.

EDIT: I am calling Amazon now about adding my name to the list of contributing authors.


----------



## cinisajoy

Oh can someone loan or give me a dollar?  I lost a bet.  Never will I doubt ya'll as a group again.
Congratulations on the book.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Thank you Cinasjoy!  And btw, I just got off the phone with Amazon. Really quick and easy to get your name added to the list of contributors. They said my name should show up within 3-5 business days.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

RM Prioleau said:


> Thank you Cinasjoy!  And btw, I just got off the phone with Amazon. Really quick and easy to get your name added to the list of contributors. They said my name should show up within 3-5 business days.


Oh good, then I suppose it will be about the same when you contact them by mail like I did.


----------



## ruecole

I'm a bit confused. I went into Author Central and added the book no problem. It didn't ask me if I was the author. I clicked "yes this is my book" and now it's in my list of books! Did I do it wrong?

Rue


----------



## Andrew Ashling

cinisajoy said:


> Oh can someone loan or give me a dollar? I lost a bet. Never will I doubt ya'll as a group again.
> Congratulations on the book.


Thanks, Cin... and, really? You only risked a dollar?


----------



## AnyaWrites

cinisajoy said:


> Oh can someone loan or give me a dollar? I lost a bet. Never will I doubt ya'll as a group again.
> Congratulations on the book.


LOL! It was an enormous effort on Andrew and others part. They are awesome!



Andrew Ashling said:


> Oh good, then I suppose it will be about the same when you contact them by mail like I did.


I e-mailed too and they said:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us. We will investigate this request 
shortly and get back to you with an update within 3 days.

Thank you,

The Amazon Author Central Team


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I think I will add as many authors as I can. I think it's fair to start with the volunteers, and then add as many as is possible according to submission date.

Also, we now are in these categories:



> Look for Similar Items by Category
> 
> Books > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary
> Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories & Anthologies > Anthologies
> Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
> Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction
> Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


Does this seem about right?


----------



## cinisajoy

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks, Cin... and, really? You only risked a dollar?


It was all I could afford. You know I have a serious book addiction. &#128518;


----------



## Lisa Grace

Are we absolutely not allowed to buy it for our Kindle? I'm itching to hit the buy button.


----------



## SarahCarter

It's so good to see it finally published!

Right...when are we going to start work on the next one?


----------



## cinisajoy

Lisa, 
Don't mess with the accounting.


----------



## Lisa Grace

ruecole said:


> I'm a bit confused. I went into Author Central and added the book no problem. It didn't ask me if I was the author. I clicked "yes this is my book" and now it's in my list of books! Did I do it wrong?
> 
> Rue


No, you did right. Just enter the ASIN instead of the ISBN, it will pull it up and you can add it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

LisaGrace said:


> No, you did right. Just enter the ASIN instead of the ISBN, it will pull it up and you can add it.


Ha. Putting in the *ASIN* worked, and I could add the book.

Thanks, Lisa. Cin will never doubt you again.


----------



## ruecole

I did something right? 

Rue


----------



## cinisajoy

Not sure I like the last line of the blurb.


----------



## AnyaWrites

The ASIN still doesn't work for me. I still see the page "Do you see your name below?" and my name isn't there. I used ASIN B00R1GECO6.


----------



## Scottish Lass

AnyaWrites said:


> The ASIN still doesn't work for me. I still see the page "Do you see your name below?" and my name isn't there. I used ASIN B00R1GECO6.


Me either.

Tried it on authorcentral UK as well, just in case, but same result


----------



## Cherise

LisaGrace said:


> Are we absolutely not allowed to buy it for our Kindle? I'm itching to hit the buy button.


I think a few of us should buy it so that it ranks before it goes free. I seem to recall that being an issue, a book not having any sales before it went free and then not ranking free.

I bought it, and that was my rationale...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Went free on Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors


----------



## Raquel Lyon

AnyaWrites said:


> The ASIN still doesn't work for me. I still see the page "Do you see your name below?" and my name isn't there. I used ASIN B00R1GECO6.


Me neither.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

And it appeared on Barnes&Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712


----------



## Evenstar

Can we add it to our KB's signatures?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Evenstar said:


> Can we add it to our KB's signatures?


Of course.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis

Evenstar said:


> Can we add it to our KB's signatures?


Good idea!

Thanks to Andrew and the volunteers for their hard work


----------



## cinisajoy

Running through the room shouting IS IT FREE YET HUH.  When will it be free?  How long till it is free?  Well, huh.


----------



## Evenstar

I've added it, it looks great  

I bet we'll be seeing this cover on an awful lot of authors sigs from now on!


----------



## 68564

EVERYONE should start reporting it free. Use Apple, Kobo, and B&N:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712

If 101 of us submit 3 free reports in the next 24-48 hours, we will probably get noticed


----------



## Cherise

VydorScope said:


> EVERYONE should start reporting it free. Use Apple, Kobo, and B&N:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712
> 
> If 101 of us submit 3 free reports in the next 24-48 hours, we will probably get noticed


Reported


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Of course.


Um, we maybe should wait till it's free to add it to our signatures?


----------



## Vaalingrade

I had no idea you could add Anthologies in AC. the other two just... happened.

Also, would it be okay to make a permanent page on my site for this book? I have pages for every book I've written, but none of the anthologies/jams.


----------



## momilp

VydorScope said:


> EVERYONE should start reporting it free. Use Apple, Kobo, and B&N:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712
> 
> If 101 of us submit 3 free reports in the next 24-48 hours, we will probably get noticed
> 
> Reported


----------



## Selina Fenech

Reported price match links! And added to my signature. 

It is so very hard not to buy a copy yet...

Was it this method that people were using to get quick free results? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176572.0.html


----------



## Lisa Grace

Mcoorlim said:


> Excellent.


I imagine you saying that while wringing your hands in glee.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

AnyaWrites said:


> The ASIN still doesn't work for me. I still see the page "Do you see your name below?" and my name isn't there. I used ASIN B00R1GECO6.


Yes, the ASIN worked to get me there, then I clicked on the "contact us" button since I didn't see my name. That let me send them an email asking to add my name. I'll let you know if it works.  Now, on to the sig!

And thanks, Andrew, and congratulations. Great job.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## cinisajoy

Off topic but Matthew W Grant just fed my kindle.  Couldn't resist one cover.


----------



## Lisa Grace

cinisajoy said:


> Off topic but Matthew W Grant just fed my kindle. Couldn't resist one cover.


I'm betting it's the one with the cue card.


----------



## cinisajoy

LisaGrace said:


> I'm betting it's the one with the cue card.


Bet you are right.


----------



## derekneville

This is really rad! I'm happy that I got to be a part of this and get to be in an anthology with so many great writers.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## A.A

zomg, it's up there!
The formatting looks amazing!!

A little question: Is it possible to add all the author names in the 'About the Author' section? Like this:

*About the Author*
Joe Blow * June Blow * K. Boards * Jane Doe etc

It would only be around 200 words


----------



## Andrew Ashling

A.A said:


> zomg, it's up there!
> The formatting looks amazing!!
> 
> A little question: Is it possible to add all the author names in the 'About the Author' section? Like this:
> 
> *About the Author*
> Joe Blow * June Blow * K. Boards * Jane Doe etc
> 
> It would only be around 200 words


It's possible, but if you scroll down you'll see a section "*More About the Authors*." And that one has links to our author pages on Amazon.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Vaalingrade said:


> I had no idea you could add Anthologies in AC. the other two just... happened.
> 
> Also, would it be okay to make a permanent page on my site for this book? I have pages for every book I've written, but none of the anthologies/jams.


I think yes. In fact, we should all make one.


----------



## Cherise

I think signature links should wait until it's free, too...


----------



## A.A

Andrew Ashling said:


> It's possible, but if you scroll down you'll see a section "*More About the Authors*." And that one has links to our author pages on Amazon.


Ah, no worries at all. No need to put in what I suggested. 
I did see a few links there, but didn't think any more would show up. (Amazon had already approved my 'claiming' the book) Must take a while for the links to show up after claiming is approved. There's going to be a lot of KB faces there - can't wait!


----------



## tiffanycherney

Dwallock said:


> How do I add myself to 'more about these authors' or add myself as an author in the book?


Via author central, if you don't show up on the list of authors you have to e-mail or call them to have it added.


----------



## 68564

VydorScope said:


> EVERYONE should start reporting it free. Use Apple, Kobo, and B&N:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712
> 
> If 101 of us submit 3 free reports in the next 24-48 hours, we will probably get noticed


Do not forget to report it if you have not already! Andrew can send the email request also. No need to put all our hopes in one basket on this one.


----------



## hardnutt

Reported: Apple, B & N and Kobo.

This is exciting!


----------



## Frank Zubek

I see its still 99 cents... what's the avg time for a book to go freebie?
Hopefully it will be set before next week so we can all hit twitter to push it


----------



## RM Prioleau

I think adding your name via the ASIN in Author Central will only work for the authors already listed as contributors for the book. So that would include: Hugh Howey, Geraldine Evans, Rachel Aukes, Jamie Campbell, Lisa Grace, Daniel R. Marvello, and Andrew Ashling. Everyone else will most likely have to contact Amazon about getting their name added, if no more names can be added in the KDP dashboard for the book.


----------



## 68564

Frank Zubek said:


> I see its still 99 cents... what's the avg time for a book to go freebie?
> Hopefully it will be set before next week so we can all hit twitter to push it


The more people report it, the faster it turns around typically - but beyond that no one really knows. Some go for months, others for hours. Not all factors are known that contribute to it.


----------



## hardnutt

Cherise Kelley said:


> I plan to send it to my mailing list as a Christmas present.


That's a good idea.I'll be a copycat, if you don't mind.


----------



## 68564

RM Prioleau said:


> I think adding your name via the ASIN in Author Central will only work for the authors already listed as contributors for the book. So that would include: Hugh Howey, Geraldine Evans, Rachel Aukes, Jamie Campbell, Lisa Grace, Daniel R. Marvello, and Andrew Ashling. Everyone else will most likely have to contact Amazon about getting their name added, if no more names can be added in the KDP dashboard for the book.


This matches my understanding and experience.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Matthew W. Grant said:


> I received an email back from Author Central confirming the book is being added to my author bibliography. It only took a couple hours from the time I used the AC contact form until I received the confirmation.
> 
> The message says it should show up within 1-3 days.


Same here, I went via Author Central too & got the same message.*

I've reported it on Amazon UK as being free elsewhere. Not sure if they price match separately to the US or not, but it's probably worth getting reports from various countries! 

*Edited to add: I bet customer service groaned when they got the first request of many and realised that there were 101 authors!


----------



## hardnutt

Zelah Meyer said:


> I've reported it on Amazon UK as being free elsewhere. Not sure if they price match separately to the US or not, but it's probably worth getting reports from various countries!


I've done the same, Zelah. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## 68564

Zelah Meyer said:


> *Edited to add: I bet customer service groaned when they got the first request of many and realised that there were 101 authors!


hehe yep - or if there is a way to pass of an issue, I bet there is a hot potato game to see who get stuck with it.


----------



## RM Prioleau

It looks like someone (or multiple people) already bought the book. It's got a 65k ranking on it.


----------



## Scottish Lass

A.A said:


> A little question: Is it possible to add all the author names in the 'About the Author' section? Like this:
> 
> *About the Author*
> Joe Blow * June Blow * K. Boards * Jane Doe etc





Andrew Ashling said:


> It's possible, but if you scroll down you'll see a section "*More About the Authors*." And that one has links to our author pages on Amazon.


It would still be useful to get *all* the author names into the _About the Author_ section, as it's only the ones who've successfully been able to claim it through AuthorCentral who are listed in _More About the Authors_.

When I click through to the 'Contact us' link on Authorcentral, it gives me this message:


If you contributed to a collection of pieces with generally equal weight, such as an anthology, we'll be happy to add this collection to your bibliography.
*If your name is listed in the book's Product Description*, Search Inside material, *or elsewhere on the book's sales page*, please let us know.
If your name does not appear on the Amazon.com sales page, please provide a link to a website such as your publisher's that we can use to verify your contribution.
 (emphasis mine)

As we don't have a 'publishers website' which lists all the co-authors, it might be easier to point them at the '_About the Author_'?


----------



## Scottish Lass

RM Prioleau said:


> It looks like someone (or multiple people) already bought the book. It's got a 65k ranking on it.


62k in the UK.
BTW I've reported it (twice) there.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Zelah Meyer said:


> Roz - With regards to a website, they accepted the link to the page in this thread where Andrew lists all the contributors. I just pointed out that he was the editor and which number I was on the list.


Ah, okay thanks Zelah, I'll try and find the list!

*Edit*: For anyone else that needs it, here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186863.msg2666652.html#msg2666652


----------



## ruecole

RM Prioleau said:


> I think adding your name via the ASIN in Author Central will only work for the authors already listed as contributors for the book. So that would include: Hugh Howey, Geraldine Evans, Rachel Aukes, Jamie Campbell, Lisa Grace, Daniel R. Marvello, and Andrew Ashling. Everyone else will most likely have to contact Amazon about getting their name added, if no more names can be added in the KDP dashboard for the book.


Not true. I had no problem adding the book. Here's what I did: go to the Books page on Author Central, click Add Book, typed in the ASIN, clicked This Book Is Mine when Stories on the Go came up, got the green checkmark that the book had been added.

Rue


----------



## tiffanycherney

Roz Marshall said:


> Ah, okay thanks Zelah, I'll try and find the list!
> 
> *Edit*: For anyone else that needs it, here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186863.msg2666652.html#msg2666652


The table of contents also works, btw, since it's viewable on the search inside. Also I've reported it free a few times, going to do another round again this afternoon.


----------



## Jena H

Amazon is dragging its feet in making books free. I've been working on getting one of mine free since Sunday (12/14) and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Frank Zubek

If it isn't adding a dime to the bottom line its no doubt a low priority
plus the fact its the heaviest usage month doesn't help either


----------



## Cherise

hardnutt said:


> That's a good idea.I'll be a copycat, if you don't mind.


Not at all!


----------



## Cherise

ruecole said:


> I had no problem adding the book. Here's what I did: go to the Book's page on Author Central, click Add Book, typed in the ASIN, clicked This Book Is Mine when Stories on the Go came up, got the green checkmark that the book had been added.
> 
> Rue


This didn't work for me. Here is the email I sent to Author Central off that page:

I am one of the 101 co-authors of this anthology, Stories on the Go, 101 Very Short Stories by 101 Authors. B00R1GECO6 Here is a web page where you can verify that I am one of the 101 authors: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186863.msg2666652.html#msg2666652 My name is listed in the table of contents inside the book, as well. Please add this book to my Amazon author page. Thanks.


----------



## ruecole

It doesn't seem to be working for most people.  But someone upthread had suggested it would only work for the authors who'd been listed as contributors. I wasn't listed, but it still worked for me. So I thought I'd share what I did in case it helped others. 

Rue


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Roz Marshall said:


> If you contributed to a collection of pieces with generally equal weight, such as an anthology, we'll be happy to add this collection to your bibliography.
> *If your name is listed in the book's Product Description*, Search Inside material, *or elsewhere on the book's sales page*, please let us know.
> If your name does not appear on the Amazon.com sales page, please provide a link to a website such as your publisher's that we can use to verify your contribution.
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> As we don't have a 'publishers website' which lists all the co-authors, it might be easier to point them at the '_About the Author_'?


I think you have a point.

I've added all authors in the _About the Author_ section. Should show up soon. 

ETA:

It's already online. This should make it a bit easier to claim the book.

Please check if your (pen) name is there. Names are in order of story submission.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

H. S. St. Ours said:


> Yes, the ASIN worked to get me there, then I clicked on the "contact us" button since I didn't see my name. That let me send them an email asking to add my name. I'll let you know if it works.


UPDATE: This worked. The book now appears on my author page and in Author Central. Sweet!


----------



## Guest

They got it added to my author page in under 20 minutes  

It looks really good.


----------



## Sam Kates

It's ranked at around 33k in the UK so a few copies must have been purchased. I'm itching to read everyone else's stories...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Okay... Fess up. Who did this?


----------



## Guest

Andrew Ashling said:


> Okay... Fess up. Who did this?


Don't spend all that money in one place lol


----------



## Lisa Grace

Not me. I'm being a good girl and waiting until it's free.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Don't spend all that money in one place lol












They'll have to pry that whole euro (after taxes) from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## cinisajoy

Not me.  I'm cheap.    Oh wait I am saving my pennies for Wayne's book.


----------



## Evenstar

Cherise Kelley said:


> I plan to send it to my mailing list as a Christmas present.


Can I ask what method you will be using? Are we able to get a mobi copy of the file or anything like that? Or are you just mailing them a link when it's free?
Thanks


----------



## Selina Fenech

Andrew Ashling said:


> Okay... Fess up. Who did this?


My clicky finger came soooooo close... The naughty voice in my head said "no one will know it was you"! But I resisted! 
I think we just put together such a nice looking product that it's getting attention already ^_^


----------



## Cherise

Evenstar said:


> just mailing them a link when it's free


This way, it helps our download ranking. And is legal.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Andrew Ashling said:


> They'll have to pry that whole euro (after taxes) from my cold, dead hands.


Hey, a shiny new Euro with the new Belgian king. I haven't seen one of those around yet, just the former king. I'm also waiting for the Dutch to update their Euros with their new king.

And of course, I'm also waiting for the anthology to go free. I reported it several times on the COM site and will check if there's a way to report it for the DE site.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

CoraBuhlert said:


> Hey, a shiny new Euro with the new Belgian king. I haven't seen one of those around yet, just the former king. I'm also waiting for the Dutch to update their Euros with their new king.
> 
> And of course, I'm also waiting for the anthology to go free. I reported it several times on the COM site and will check if there's a way to report it for the DE site.


Here you go, Cora. 

To continue this numismatic tangent: the old and the new Belgian one on a 20 euro coin, and the Dutch one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks. Hadn't seen the new Dutch Euros with the new king either. I suspect the double king Belgian 20 Euro coin is a collectors edition like those collectors edition 5 and 10 Deutschmak coins my grandparents and later parents used to collect from the 1950s right up to the introduction of the Euro. One or two of them are actually quite valuable, the rest are just pretty to look at.


----------



## Lindy Moone

Andrew Ashling said:


> Here you go, Cora.
> 
> To continue this numismatic tangent: the old and the new Belgian one on a 20 euro coin, and the Dutch one.


OOOO, shiny! Thanks, Andrew! (And BTW, it wasn't me that bought those 3 copies. Although I was tempted, 'tis the season to be nice, not naughty.)
I just got confirmation that Author Central has added the book to my list. Now if I could just remember how to add it to my existing signature... Oh yeah, there it is.


----------



## Evenstar

ruecole said:


> Here's the description:
> 
> Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escaping into 101 other worlds?
> 
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> 
> Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as Hugh Howey and Jennifer Lewis.
> 
> Complete Stories on the Go Contents:
> 
> Not sure if it was further refined in the other thread, but this is the most recent version I could find in this thread.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rue


Hi Andrew
It's still showing the old description on .co.uk
Also has anyone contacted Amazon direct to ask if they might price match? I always found that far more effective with my own books than just reporting.


----------



## 68564

Evenstar said:


> Hi Andrew
> It's still showing the old description on .co.uk
> Also has anyone contacted Amazon direct to ask if they might price match? I always found that far more effective with my own books than just reporting.


Pretty sure "anyone" has to be Andrew.

The rest of us need to keep working the price match because email does not always work either.


----------



## Frank Zubek

A thought
It may not go freebie until Friday of next week
The poor overworked and understaffed crew at amazon are no doubt under orders to maximize time in focusing on anything that will bring in cash before Christmas    AFTER the holiday is over they may assign a few folks to plow into the hundreds of freebie requests
....But then that's my own thoughts on it
But that would still be okay for our needs since a lot of people post holiday will have shiny new kindles and iPads and always look for deals so a free 460 page anthology will be an easy 'sell'  -- IF it is free by then

Still.... the constant waiting for it to go free is annoying

but that's what I think is happening
Can't blame them of course
its like triage....the priority packages ( anything that generates cash flow) have to be handled first
They'll get to us....just not in our timeline ( though I could be wrong and it'll go free this afternoon- I hope so)


----------



## K. D.

@Andrew: Will it be available on Google also?


----------



## Quinn Richardson

* Itchy 1-click finger hovers over keyboard *


----------



## Guest

Mcoorlim said:


> Would it be cheesy to review this since I have a story in it? It's 99.1% not mine.
> 
> edit: Once we've gone free, obviously.


It would be a violation of Amazon's TOS. Please don't.


----------



## SarahCarter

Mcoorlim said:


> Would it be cheesy to review this since I have a story in it? It's 99.1% not mine.
> 
> edit: Once we've gone free, obviously.


You could review it on your own blog, if you have one. Or just review a few of the individual stories.


----------



## Sam Kates

> Why be bored on the bus, in a waiting room, or stuck in a queue, when you can be reading Stories On The Go and escaping into 101 other worlds?
> 
> 101 authors offer 101 Very Short Stories that are perfect for reading on your phone when on the go. Feed your reading addiction in quick bites and discover new favorite authors -- all for FREE.
> 
> Stories on The Go is a collection in the flash fiction style (less than 1000 words) including tales from top New York Times and USA Today bestsellers such as Hugh Howey and Jennifer Lewis.


Since it refers to it being free, I suppose we ought to wait until it actually is free on Amazon before Andrew changes it.

Does anyone else hate the expression 'for free'? Not a biggie, since it seems to becoming more and more acceptable, but it makes my eyes water.


----------



## Philip Harris

I just requested the anthology be added to my Author Central bibliography. During the process I got this option:










Sooooo tempting


----------



## Guest

Philip Harris said:


> I just requested the anthology be added to my Author Central bibliography. During the process I got this option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo tempting


lol


----------



## Cherise

SarahCarter said:


> You could review it on your own blog, if you have one. Or just review a few of the individual stories.


BUT ONLY AFTER IT GOES FREE, please.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I may not be easy to get Amazon to make the book free.

Only two weeks ago I made the first volume in my series free on other vendors and mailed Amazon I had done so, asking them to follow suit. They did within six hours. But, of course, this was _the first one in a series_. The anthology is a stand alone book, so maybe they see no direct benefit for them.

Unless someone has a better idea I will mail them (my) tomorrow and try to explain we want this anthology to be free, not only as a gift to our readers, but as a cross-promotion effort. I will stress we all publish with Amazon and that the more successful we are the more money _they_ stand to make. I will also stress that 101 authors are waiting for this book to go free on Amazon to tweet, facebook, blog and otherwise flood social media with links to _Amazon_.

I also discovered a few (minor) errors in the current version -- of course _after_ uploading the book. The mistakes were mine, not those of the team.

I will upload a corrected version by Friday at the latest since most vendors close down during the holidays as far as submission of new books is concerned.

Meanwhile, please, keep reporting the anthology is free on other channels.


----------



## cinisajoy

Dear Amazon,
Please make this book free as the logistics of paying each author  1/3 of a cent per copy sold is a nightmare.
love,
the book keeper.

PS: cinisajoy is running short of freebies.  

.    Or at least free books with over 50 authors in them.


----------



## 68564

VydorScope said:


> EVERYONE should start reporting it free. Use Apple, Kobo, and B&N:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712
> 
> If 101 of us submit 3 free reports in the next 24-48 hours, we will probably get noticed


Everyone in this thread, author or not, it would be great if you reported this.  Thanks!


----------



## JETaylor

Not only should we all do the price match - but those of us who have gotten the book added to our profiles on Author Central should do the Contact Us route to request price matching with the link as well.  

I'm not sure if Andrew dropped a contact us message to them for price matching or not - but if that wasn't done, he should.  I sent a contact us message requesting the title be price matched today.  

JET


----------



## Joel Ansel

I've gotten it claimed as a contributing author on my author central page quickly after sending them a short email. I'm not on the "More about the authors" yet. That might update itself though. I got the Kobo and B&N versions. The anthology looks great


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Joel Ansel said:


> I've gotten it claimed as a contributing author on my author central page quickly after sending them a short email. I'm not on the "More about the authors" yet. That might update itself though. I got the Kobo and B&N versions. The anthology looks great


I initially appeared in the UK 'More about the authors' a couple of days ago - but then I vanished again. It's still in my author central account & on my author pages on UK/US, though. So, not sure how they decide who to put under 'More about the authors', but I suspect that only a few of us will be listed there, even if we all claim it. 

I am realistic about our chances of getting it price matched this side of Christmas, but I'm still hoping we can pull it off if enough of us report it as free elsewhere.


----------



## K. D.

VydorScope said:


> EVERYONE should start reporting it free. Use Apple, Kobo, and B&N:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712
> 
> If 101 of us submit 3 free reports in the next 24-48 hours, we will probably get noticed


It seems as if many people are absent, or are just not looking at the thread anymore. 
Can it be posted in the "make it free" thread?


----------



## tiffanycherney

It's showing up as free on .com for me!


----------



## K. D.

Oh, wow. Checked a little earlier and it still was paid in .com. It's free now. 
but still not free in UK and DE ...


----------



## 68564

KarinD said:


> It seems as if many people are absent, or are just not looking at the thread anymore.
> Can it be posted in the "make it free" thread?


I did the first day


----------



## 68564

KarinD said:


> Oh, wow. Checked a little earlier and it still was paid in .com. It's free now.
> but still not free in UK and DE ...


Non-US free is harder.


----------



## 68564

tiffanycherney said:


> It's showing up as free on .com for me!


Same here! Yay!


----------



## theaatkinson

been checking in the last few days. got the book to show on my author page, but it still shows as paid for me. course, I see Canadian prices even on the .com

just checked again and the .com shows for me as .99


----------



## 68564

theaatkinson said:


> been checking in the last few days. got the book to show on my author page, but it still shows as paid for me. course, I see Canadian prices even on the .com
> 
> just checked again and the .com shows for me as .99


People with non-US accounts need to report it in their stores.


----------



## theaatkinson

you mean I have to report it in the ca store as well, even though I shop through .com?


----------



## 68564

theaatkinson said:


> you mean I have to report it in the ca store as well, even though I shop through .com?


Yeah, I THINK so. I only have US account so not real sure.


----------



## K. D.

theaatkinson said:


> been checking in the last few days. got the book to show on my author page, but it still shows as paid for me. course, I see Canadian prices even on the .com
> 
> just checked again and the .com shows for me as .99


You have to log out to see US prices on .com if you are living elsewhere.

Since there is no option to report a price on the German site, I went thru KDP and reported the book is free on Amazon.com, Apple and Kobo.
Got the usual reply, that is is at their discretion to pricematch, but they'll look inti it. 
Wait and pray.


----------



## Frank Zubek

its FREE in the usa    I just downloaded it and I look forward to reading all your stuff


----------



## momilp

It's free in the US. And after a glorious day of permanence in the "More about the Authors" section, I have disappeared


----------



## Hugh Howey

Sharing! This cover rocks.


----------



## Andrew Ashling




----------



## cinisajoy

Picked up my copy.
Now is it worth reading lol?


----------



## Lisa Grace

Just got mine.


 cinisajoy said:


> Picked up my copy.
> Now is it worth reading lol?


Yes, especially my story: The Trouble with Tribble. 

I've been a huge Star Trek fan for 90% of my life.


----------



## ToniD

Just downloaded my copy and WOW! What a beautiful job; it's a really classy looking layout. I really like the thingamajigs dividing sections. Look forward to reading.

Thanks again Andrew and the Go Team 

Will tweet etc when told.


----------



## meh

Ooh, ready to tweet as well.  I can post from my blog today as well!


----------



## ruecole

Yay! So excited! Now do we all just go Tweet/Post/Blog/Etc. Or do we have a plan of attack?

Rue


----------



## Joel Ansel

I just downloaded the Kindle version since I saw that it was free now. It looks amazing 

Great job Andrew and everyone else who helped


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Just reported it in the UK store. I want my copy!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Since we're making this up as we go, I'd say go ahead.

Please, post links to your blogs here so we can all enjoy them and give your website those clicks. 

Same goes for Facebook status, tweets and any other linkable promotion.

ETA:

This seems like a good idea:



Mark Gardner said:


> When tweeting, have we decided on a hashtag like #StoriesOnTheGo ?


----------



## Cherise

tiffanycherney said:


> It's showing up as free on .com for me!


     

Sent to my mailing list:
http://eepurl.com/_BS95

And blogged:
http://size12bystpatricksday.blogspot.com/2014/12/hugh-howie-contributed-to-our-free-book.html


----------



## hardnutt

Just contacted Amazon again and asked them to make it free everywhere. Quoted sites where it's already free. Fingers crossed! I want my copy, but I don't feel I can send out my newsletter until I'm able to offer it free to all of my list.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Cherise Kelley said:


> Sent to my mailing list:
> http://eepurl.com/_BS95
> 
> And blogged:
> http://size12bystpatricksday.blogspot.com/2014/12/hugh-howie-contributed-to-our-free-book.html


Great Blog!


----------



## Kristy Tate

Promoted on 30 facebook sites. Thanks Andrew!


----------



## meh

Blog post. I'll have a Tweet and Facebook update up shortly. http://jthallwriting.wordpress.com/2014/12/18/im-in-an-anthology-with-hugh-howey/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tweet: https://twitter.com/AndrewAshling/status/545645931925078016

I'll retweet everyone who puts up a link to their tweet.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Posted in:
http://www.facebook.com/KindleDealsDaily
http://www.facebook.com/KindelMojo
plus on my FB page
and 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LisaGrace/posts
and tweeted here:
https://twitter.com/lisagracebooks/status/545614568081203200


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just tweeted. https://twitter.com/CoraBuhlert/status/545650138883301376


----------



## Guest

Posted so far as follows:

Google+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/+*****Ann*****/posts/p/pub
Tsu: https://www.tsu.co/bardsandsages
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bardsandsages
Twitter: https://twitter.com/bardsandsages/status/545577449137123329

Updating: Now posted on my blog: http://bardsandsages.com/**********/2014/12/18/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/

I know this has been asked (and probably answered) but do we have an "official" page to link to for this where people can get more info about the authors, etc? I want to include an announcement in the January issue of the Quarterly, but I can't use Amazon links in the Quarterly.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Mark Gardner said:


> Next week, we should all coordinate a tweet on a single day:
> 
> I'm one of the 101 - #StoriesOnTheGo - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R1GECO6/


Great idea. If we stick to certain time zone hours, we may be able to get it to trend.


----------



## Marie Long

LisaGrace said:


> Great idea. If we stick to certain time zone hours, we may be able to get it to trend.


This would probably be a great use for Thunderclap.


----------



## meh

Great idea, Mark, and thanks for the like!

I've posted to Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005608068142

Twitter: https://twitter.com/JTHall7/status/545652233484775424


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I know this has been asked (and probably answered) but do we have an "official" page to link to for this where people can get more info about the authors, etc? I want to include an announcement in the January issue of the Quarterly, but I can't use Amazon links in the Quarterly.


No, we haven't yet. Sorry.

For reasons I will explain post-launch I'd like to wait a little bit before making one.


----------



## Philip Harris

Tweeted: https://twitter.com/SolitaryMindset/status/545650218331422720
Facebooked: https://www.facebook.com/SolitaryMindset


----------



## cinisajoy

I will try to finish it this weekend and review it.  My only complaint is Amazon only allows 5 stars per book.  I am 15% in.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Posted some more:

Google Plus: https://plus.google.com/107664945085030673606/posts/18GVkjUmMLU
TSU: https://www.tsu.co/CoraBuhlert

I'll post on my blog later today or tomorrow, because I've got two books of my own to announce as well and want to space out the announcements a bit. I'll also include it in my newsletter and on the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## Cherise

ToniD said:


> Thanks again Andrew and the Go Team


OMG that brought back memories!
http://www.mahalo.com/mahalo-goteam/

/Off topic


----------



## Andrew Ashling




----------



## Cherise

AnyaWrites said:


> Great Blog!


Thanks!


----------



## A.A

Yayyyyz! 

I'll put a link in my newsletter - I'm about to send one out to announce new book, so great timing for me


----------



## Cherise

Mark Gardner said:


> Next week, we should all coordinate a tweet on a single day:
> 
> I'm one of the 101 - #StoriesOnTheGo - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R1GECO6/


LOVE this idea! How about Boxing Day (the day after Christmas) ?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

And we've got our first review...


----------



## 68564

I have tweeted/ and all that, but I think I am going to mention Cherise's blog to everyone - it much better than mine.


----------



## theaatkinson

KarinD said:


> You have to log out to see US prices on .com if you are living elsewhere.
> 
> Since there is no option to report a price on the German site, I went thru KDP and reported the book is free on Amazon.com, Apple and Kobo.
> Got the usual reply, that is is at their discretion to pricematch, but they'll look inti it.
> Wait and pray.


aha. silly me!
thanks for the info.

going to see if it's free so I can grab a copy and share. love the idea of tweeting simultaneously. I'll put a blog up too, this weekend.

great job everyone.


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> And we've got our first review...


a flash review for a collection of flash fiction!


----------



## Sam Kates

Still not free in the UK.  

But it's sold one or two more - it's in the top 100 paid for anthologies!


----------



## AnyaWrites

Andrew Ashling said:


> And we've got our first review...


Woohoo! I can't believe it's already #366 free. That rocks. And I'm good with a boxing day tweet.


----------



## Cherise

VydorScope said:


> I have tweeted/ and all that, but I think I am going to mention Cherise's blog to everyone - it's much better than mine.


Aw, thanks! 

For Facebook, it would be most effective and reach the highest number of viewers if we all commented on Hugh Howie's Facebook post or shared it, instead of creating our own:

https://www.facebook.com/hughhowey/posts/10152967582563179


----------



## Evenstar

Just reported it in the uk for the third time...

I'll hold off marketing until it's free here


----------



## Janet Michelson

I shared Hugh's FB post and asked people to please download.

https://www.facebook.com/janet.michelson.9


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## cinisajoy

Wasn't me I promise.    I haven't reviewed it yet.


----------



## 68564

Two reviews now... both very short like the stories


----------



## Frank Zubek

I went on my facebook page and said if people grab both books ( This one for free as well as the charity anthology) they can have 201 stories for just 5.99 total
That's a pretty good deal


----------



## Frank Zubek

When on twitter be sure to get creative with hashtags
especially on weekends when a number of folks are flying and at some point are stuck waiting for one thing or another...reading a few stories is a great way to pass time


----------



## RM Prioleau

Here are all the links again, in case people are looking for them. 


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R1GECO6/?tag=kbpst-20
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id951793215
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/books/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag?MixID=V0A6QV_LJkWo9WQsQhx0ag&PageNumber=1
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-hugh-howey/1120915539?ean=2940151725712&itm=1&usri=2940151725712


I've blogged and tweeted it! 
http://www.rmprioleau.com/new-story-included-in-an-anthology/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'll run a new release feature for _Stories on the Go_ at the Speculative Fiction Showcase on Sunday and then another for _Something to Read_ (Stella Wilkinson's charity anthology) on Christmas Eve. Since both anthologies contain science fiction, fantasy and horror stories, they fit into the spectrum of the blog.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Selina Fenech

Two reviews now and ranking well! 
I shared Hugh's post to my 99K fans on FB- https://www.facebook.com/selinafenechart

ETA: Just tweeted, ello'd and Tsu'd as well (are those even a thing?). Mailing list and blog next!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Evenstar said:


> Just reported it in the uk for the third time...
> 
> I'll hold off marketing until it's free here


Same here.
Frustrating, because I want to read some of the stories! I read a few via the 'look inside', but it's not the same 

ETA: #232 now


----------



## JETaylor

Facebook done this morning on my fan page - which passes to my Twitter.  Shared on my personal page. Blog post is up. I even sent links in my Merry Christmas note at work which went to 80 some people and I said they could share if they felt the spirit. 

Blog goes to my FB and Twitter too.  

I'll be sending out in my newsletter along with a notice of a 0.99 sale on Silence coming up. That won't go until Saturday.

It's nice to see it climbing - Andrew will need to give us an update on how many copies were moved to get to the ranking we're at.


----------



## Selina Fenech

For those wanting graphics to promote with, I just hunted back through this thread for them myself. You can get some here- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.msg2673709.html#msg2673709


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Selina Fenech said:


> For those wanting graphics to promote with, I just hunted back through this thread for them myself. You can get some here- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.msg2673709.html#msg2673709


Cool.

I'll be using one in my blogpost. 

Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just announced the anthology on my blog (which also autoposts to Twitter Google Plus) and also talked a bit about the background to my story with links to the actual locations.


----------



## K. D.

This is how it looks on the (still not free ) German Amazon product page:










I recommend you all update your author sites there as well ...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

That's a good reminder that I need to e-mail Amazon Germany customer service about the free prices elsewhere. Maybe that'll help with the match.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Stories on the Go_ has a book page on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23905939-stories-on-the-go

For it to show up on your author page you need to be mentioned as a contributing author. Those of us who are Goodreads librarians can do it themselves.

If you are not (or don't know how), post here and I'll add you.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Andrew Ashling said:


> _Stories on the Go_ has a book page on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23905939-stories-on-the-go
> 
> For it to show up on your author page you need to be mentioned as contributing author. Those of us who are Goodreads librarians can do it themselves.
> 
> If you are not (or don't know how), post here and I'll add you.


I am a contributing author. https://www.goodreads.com/rmprioleau


----------



## Andrew Ashling

RM Prioleau said:


> I am a contributing author. https://www.goodreads.com/rmprioleau


Done. Give Goodreads about ten minutes to update your page.

Good idea to post the link to your Goodreads page so I can copy/paste the correct (pen) name.


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> _Stories on the Go_ has a book page on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23905939-stories-on-the-go
> 
> For it to show up on your author page you need to be mentioned as contributing author. Those of us who are Goodreads librarians can do it themselves.
> 
> If you are not (or don't know how), post here and I'll add you.


https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4532237.Vincent_Trigili
Not a cool dude...errr Librarian.


----------



## AnyaWrites

Andrew Ashling said:


> _Stories on the Go_ has a book page on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23905939-stories-on-the-go
> 
> For it to show up on your author page you need to be mentioned as contributing author. Those of us who are Goodreads librarians can do it themselves.
> 
> If you are not (or don't know how), post here and I'll add you.


Could you add me? https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/8180002.Anya_Kelly


----------



## Jennifer Lewis

Andrew, here's my Goodreads page: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/231076.Jennifer_Lewis
Thanks for offering to add it.

And thanks Karin for making me aware that I need to put a pic on the Amazon.de site


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Jennifer Lewis said:


> Andrew, here's my Goodreads page: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/231076.Jennifer_Lewis
> Thanks for offering to add it.
> 
> And thanks Karin for making me aware that I need to put a pic on the Amazon.de site





AnyaWrites said:


> Could you add me? https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/8180002.Anya_Kelly





VydorScope said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4532237.Vincent_Trigili
> Not a cool dude...errr Librarian.


Done.

Going shopping now.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I get nervous every time I have to log into Goodreads, but you've made me go and do it.

Here's my link for when you get back from shopping: https://www.goodreads.com/RaquelLyon


----------



## jacklusted

Here's my Goodreads page: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7875445.Jack_Lusted


----------



## Sapphire

Andrew Ashling said:


> _Stories on the Go_ has a book page on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23905939-stories-on-the-go
> 
> For it to show up on your author page you need to be mentioned as a contributing author. Those of us who are Goodreads librarians can do it themselves.
> 
> If you are not (or don't know how), post here and I'll add you.


I'm not a librarian and I don't know how, but I do have a Goodreads author page. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Here's one example of my creative marketing on my twitter account
SHORT STORIES- you like reading them? We've got links!!!
https://www.facebook.com/frank.zubek

I capped the words SHORT STORIES to grab attention and then provided a link to my facebook page where the two links to both anthologies are right there for anyone interested and all within 140 characters and in less than a minute's time out of my day
Hopefully with all of us hammering away online we'll et some eyeball traffic. Not just for the anthologies but maybe a few of you lucky folk will get an interested reader curious enough to click to your webpage and see what else you can do....... good luck!

I plan to emphasize the comfort of reading to relax after hard shopping days thru this weekend and all of next week leading up to the big day
Still working on interesting ways to attract the attention of everyone who'll have a brand new iPad or kindle post holiday and is curious about what there is out there in cyber land to read.
And January should be easy since Stories to GO will be FREE and huge number of people will be stuck inside through winter--- we NEED to present the books as an exciting distraction from the more popular forms of entertainment like DVDs and video games
I'm open to any ideas I can use on my own facebook


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Done adding authors to Goodreads up until here.

I also added _Stories on the Go_ to these Goodreads lists. *Please, vote.*

https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/787.Best_Short_Story_Collections

https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/1051.Best_Anthologies

https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/18927.Anthologies_you_just_HAVE_TO_READ

https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/18456.Anthologies_Worth_Reading

If you know of any other appropriate lists, please, share.


----------



## Guest

I've taken the liberty of adding all of the authors to the book's listing at Shelfari, as well as adding the book blurb.

http://www.shelfari.com/books/38332391/Stories-on-the-Go-101-Very-Short-Stories-by-101-Authors


----------



## meh

My Goodreads page: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7035533.J_T_Hall

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Here's the link to my Goodreads page:

https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2110155.Ruth_Nestvold


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Added J.T. and Ruth.



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I've taken the liberty of adding all of the authors to the book's listing at Shelfari, as well as adding the book blurb.
> 
> http://www.shelfari.com/books/38332391/Stories-on-the-Go-101-Very-Short-Stories-by-101-Authors


Nice. 

Those of us who have a Shelfari account, please, add it to your shelves.


----------



## Philip Harris

Andrew Ashling said:


> If you are not (or don't know how), post here and I'll add you.


Hi Andrew,

My GoodReads page is here: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5407184.Philip_Harris

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Andrew Ashling said:


> Added J.T. and Ruth.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Those of us who have a Shelfari account, please, add it to your shelves.


I'll try to get the Librarything page updated with everyone as well. I did add the cover to the listing already.


----------



## tiffanycherney

Here's my Goodreads page - https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7577078.Tiffany_Cherney.

Thanks!


----------



## beccaprice

Andrew: could you add me?

https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7132532.Becca_Price

thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just downloaded my copy... I'm so impressed! (And thank you for the kind words in the introduction.)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Added Tiffany and Becky.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Goodreads link (to a mess of a page. Need Librarian, my series are a mess):

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6862441.Landon_Porter


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Vaalingrade said:


> Goodreads link (to a mess of a page. Need Librarian, my series are a mess):
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6862441.Landon_Porter


Done.

Added book 4 to Rune Breaker. Can't make head or tails of The Descendants. There seems to be a "collection" and a "basic collection."
If you'd like me to fix it for you, PM me a list with series titles and the books that go in them.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #95 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections


----------



## momilp

Yeah!!! We made it!!!
And this is my Goodreads page: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5757332.Monica_La_Porta


----------



## tiffanycherney

Awesome guys! And thanks, Andrew.

I posted a blog post announcing it (which cross posted to my Facebook page, tumblr and google +)- http://www.tiffanycherney.com/new-anthology/
and tweeted it - https://twitter.com/tiffanycherney/status/546029344624492545


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hooray! I'll post about this in the KBoards blog and newsletter as well.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

Still not free for us Aussies 

Here's my goodreads profile thingy https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7324006.Eric_Feka

Although I'm feeling a little guilty at it's state of neglect


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Added Monica and Eric.


----------



## Scottish Lass

I'm not a GR librarian, so if Andrew could add me that would be great  https://www.goodreads.com/roz_marshall

Still 77p in the UK  I'll see if I'm able to email via KDP to report it.

ETA: I've emailed. Fingers crossed it works.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi Andrew, my goodreads page: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7113254.Stella_Wilkinson

All this extra work is much appreciated by us all!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Added Roz and Stella.


----------



## ruecole

Top 100!!!!   

Here's my Goodreads profile: https://www.goodreads.com/ruecole

Thanks, Andrew!!!

Rue


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Added Rachel.



Harvey said:


> Hooray! I'll post about this in the KBoards blog and newsletter as well.


Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Andrew Ashling said:


> Done.
> 
> Added book 4 to Rune Breaker. Can't make head or tails of The Descendants. There seems to be a "collection" and a "basic collection."
> If you'd like me to fix it for you, PM me a list with series titles and the books that go in them.


Thank you, you are a gentleman and a scholar.

Also, the weird title issues are because it's not me adding them. I have no idea who adds my books to that page.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Posted on KBoards blog, and it'll be in tomorrow morning's newsletter:

http://kboards.blogspot.com/2014/12/anthology-by-kboards-authors-breaks.html

I'll also feature it in today's Book Discovery promotion at 4pm Pacific.


----------



## Caddy

Please add me on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5106723.Caddy_Rowland


----------



## K. D.

Harvey said:


> Posted on KBoards blog, and it'll be in tomorrow morning's newsletter:
> 
> http://kboards.blogspot.com/2014/12/anthology-by-kboards-authors-breaks.html
> 
> I'll also feature it in today's Book Discovery promotion at 4pm Pacific.


This is great, Harvey, thank you!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Added Caddy.


----------



## Lisa Grace

#81 in the free store, yeah. I still have to invite my 498 Goodreads friends to get it.


----------



## Kristy Tate

https://www.goodreads.com/author/list/5100336.Kristy_Tate 
Please add me. Thank you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling




----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Done adding authors to Goodreads up until here.
> 
> I also added _Stories on the Go_ to these Goodreads lists. *Please, vote.*
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/787.Best_Short_Story_Collections
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/1051.Best_Anthologies
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/18927.Anthologies_you_just_HAVE_TO_READ
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/18456.Anthologies_Worth_Reading
> 
> If you know of any other appropriate lists, please, share.


Voted! 

And Stories on the Go showed up on my Goodreads page without me doing anything, so maybe Amazon ported it over?


----------



## Cherise

Harvey said:


> Posted on KBoards blog, and it'll be in tomorrow morning's newsletter:
> 
> http://kboards.blogspot.com/2014/12/anthology-by-kboards-authors-breaks.html
> 
> I'll also feature it in today's Book Discovery promotion at 4pm Pacific.


Thanks, Harvey!

Woo Hoo!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #81 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies

And three reviews now!


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## cinisajoy

New review.
This anthology is from the craziest bunch of writers I have ever met.  They have to be crazy to give all these stories away.  You will laugh, you will cry and they will scare the waste out of you.  This book makes great bathroom reading.  So support a crazy author today and read this book.


----------



## JamieCampbell

So excited to see this update. Thank you to everyone who worked on this!

My Goodreads profile: https://www.goodreads.com/jamiecampbell


----------



## Cherise

cinisajoy said:


> New review.
> This anthology is from the craziest bunch of writers I have ever met. They have to be crazy to give all these stories away. You will laugh, you will cry and they will scare the waste out of you. This book makes great bathroom reading. So support a crazy author today and read this book.


Thanks, Cindy!


----------



## cinisajoy

PS: You do now have 4 reviews.  Though not the one previously published here.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

cinisajoy said:


> New review.
> This anthology is from the craziest bunch of writers I have ever met. They have to be crazy to give all these stories away. You will laugh, you will cry and they will scare the waste out of you. This book makes great bathroom reading. So support a crazy author today and read this book.


Damn. She's on to us. 

Thanks, Cin.

And, Matthew... WOW.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

JamieCampbell said:


> So excited to see this update. Thank you to everyone who worked on this!
> 
> My Goodreads profile: https://www.goodreads.com/jamiecampbell


Jamie,

You were already on there, but the book didn't show up in the list on your author page.

Removed it and added you again, and for me it shows up now.


----------



## Gennita Low

Many congratulations! I downloaded my copy .


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

Dang, still cost $$$ in Aus. I really want to read this on my Kindle. Could someone gift it to me or send me a mobi/epub? I fooled B&N into thinking I'm in Arizona, but they won't let me download the file. I have to read it on my computer. *pout*


----------



## Lisa Grace

Andrew Ashling said:


>


So, 2309 units = #81 okay.


----------



## elalond

Have sent out the email and posted an announcement about it on my facebook page. 
My goodreads authors page is: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4787487.Ela_Lond

Wow #83. That's so great.


----------



## 68564

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #76 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Sam Kates

My GR page: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6565420.Sam_Kates


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Added Ela and Sam.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #76 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## 68564

LisaGrace said:


> So, 2309 units = #81 okay.


Rank is 1-4 hours delayed, so maybe.


----------



## theaatkinson

Cherise Kelley said:


> Voted!


ME TOO!


----------



## Allan Korbes

Voted on the Goodreads' vote things.



Andrew Ashling said:


> If you are not (or don't know how), post here and I'll add you.


I'm at https://www.goodreads.com/allankorbes. Thanks 

I was waiting for it to go free in Brazil before posting on Facebook and etc, but apparently it won't... So I'll just post it anyway.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Those rankings are cool!

I just blogged about the anthology too:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/12/20/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors-free/

Once everyone has done so, we should get lots more downloads! *g*


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I just put it on my websites and Facebook pages (I have two of each - one for me, one for my publisher!)

I'll tweet once it goes free in the UK.


----------



## DRMarvello

Congratulations to everyone who contributed. Good work!

Thanks to Julie and Andrew and anyone else who helped get everything linked up so nicely. I fixed up my presence on Shelfari a bit and added myself to the anthology there. You folks were way ahead of me everywhere else.


----------



## Brandon Shire

Just snatched it up on Nook. Excellent job!


----------



## Joel Ansel

I've posted a bunch about it on my Facebook and my website. I will post my goodreads link here later after I get my new page done. I'm sorely tempted to yell about it around the neighborhood like a town crier.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Sent it to my list of a few hundreds of subscribers.

And we're at 3,800+ downloads on Amazon com.


----------



## Sam Kates

Andrew Ashling said:


> Added Ela and Sam.


Thanks, Andrew.

It's still not free in the U.K. 

Sorry, but I couldn't wait any longer to start reading it. I bought it.


----------



## unkownwriter

I tweeted under my real name, because my pen name does not tweet. He's a grumpy old fart and hates modern technology. Which is sort of odd for a SF writer, but there you are.  I also posted about it on my tsu account. I don't have a page at Goodreads for the pen name. Maybe I should work on that. :/

Anyway, glad to see the book is doing well. I hope it goes free everywhere soon and gets thousands and thousands of downloads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The anthology was featured on One Hundred Free Books: http://ohfb.com/blog/2014/12/20/3-free-kindle-books-and-2-kindle-book-deals-122014-evening/
It was also in their mailing.


----------



## cinisajoy

I was just coming in to tell you what Andrew did.  Really great work.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Dwallock said:


> Hey can someone add me as an author of this: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23905939-stories-on-the-go?from_search=true
> Here's my goodreads profile:
> https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/8203841.Daniel_Wallock


Done.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just sent out my newsletter with a plug for _Stories on the Go_ as well my own latest releases. _Stories on the Go_ will also be the featured new release tomorrow at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

It also turns out that I actually have a Goodreads profile, though I never joined that site, so I have no idea where it comes from. Anyway, here it is: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2932406.Cora_Buhlert

Would be great if someone could add me as an author.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Matthew W. Grant said:


> It's #46 in the free store. That's the best ranking I've noticed so far.
> 
> I noticed the info in the "More About The Author" section on the bottom seems to keep jumping around by itself. Over the past few days, I've noticed anywhere from 12 to 16 of us listed at any given time. Right now, only one person is listed when I look at it.


Yes. Right now, it's only showing Caddy, and in the editorial section, where all the authors are listed, Geradine's name is in bold. Strange.


----------



## ruecole

I had to reclaim it on Author Central tonight. Something obviously glitched. But it's still free and showing a ranking of #45, so that's the most important thing, right?

Rue


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

It fell off my author central page as well but it's too late to do anything about it tonight.

Still costs in Aus and I'm almost finished my current read (Armageddon the Musical by Robert Rankin featuring the Elvis on an epic time travel journey to save the world [the Presliad]. Highly recommended to all who like their humor absurd).

If it doesn't go free soon, I might do something foolish....


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Which probably explains why you're one of the only three authors there now, Rue. I've emailed Author Central about this as the book has disappeared from my account now too!


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just plugged the anthology as a new release over at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

KDP mail:



> Hello Andrew,
> 
> We appreciate you letting us know "Stories on the Go" wasn't appearing in your Author Central account. It appears due to technical error the book got deleted from all the contributor's pages. I've now added the book to your bibliography and it will appear on the Andrew Ashling Author Page in 1-3 days. I'll monitor this change to ensure it appears on time, and will contact you if there's any delay.
> 
> *Also, I'd request you to please let the other authors contact us and we can add the book to their pages, we aren't able to add the book manually as it might be added to someone else's page with the same name.*


ETA:

In my case the problem was resolved within the hour after mailing KDP.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Meanwhile...










Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #42 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Frank Zubek

UH.... Hi all
I took the liberty of starting a face book page for the book

Here is the link
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stories-on-the-Go/382254991944190?pnref=lhc

If everybody "likes" the book and then starts posting the link or posting comments we can grab the faced book audience

A problem though.....
I have the cover in the header but it wont let me add a bigger version into the much larger space. I tried to take a picture of one of my own books with open pages at such an angle where you can see the open pages but not the text so we could have the image of an open book up there but discovered my stupid batteries have died in my camera.
Anyone have a similar photo I can use?
Email it to me and I can shoot it in there
or if you have tech savvy can you enlarge the cover of the book to the required size and send me THAT? Then I can save it and post it
[email protected]

Or if you have other ideas we can do and you're better at face book promotions than I am please let me know and I can add it

Also feel free to "like" the page so we can keep the momentum going!

Andrew should we open up a webpage?
There ARE free webpages out there. Or maybe just a facebook page is enough?


----------



## 68564

Frank, use the banner from here?



Selina Fenech said:


> For those wanting graphics to promote with, I just hunted back through this thread for them myself. You can get some here- http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.msg2673709.html#msg2673709


----------



## Frank Zubek

Vydor
got it    THANKS very much!!!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Frank Zubek said:


> Andrew should we open up a webpage?
> There ARE free webpages out there. Or maybe just a facebook page is enough?


I'll have a proposal for a website post-launch. Begin January 2015.


----------



## SarahCarter

I keep getting this weird thing when I check the book's sale page on Amazon. The reviews apparently don't exist (according to the top of the page), and yet they're still there down the bottom.


----------



## K. D.

Those rewiews are posted on the US page. Amazon shows US rewiews worlwide, as long as there are no rewiews yet on your country's Amazon.


----------



## Jena H

All the more experienced peeps on this page might already know this, but like a doofus newb I just learned yesterday that just because a book is free in the US doesn't mean it's free in other countries.    What a muddle that could be!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

KarinD said:


> Those rewiews are posted on the US page. Amazon shows US rewiews worlwide, as long as there are no rewiews yet on your country's Amazon.


No, it's also on the US page.
There were glitches and they're now repairing them manually. It will take some time before everything filters down through all servers, I think.

Reminder (mail from KDP):



> Hello Andrew,
> 
> We appreciate you letting us know "Stories on the Go" wasn't appearing in your Author Central account. It appears due to technical error the book got deleted from all the contributor's pages. I've now added the book to your bibliography and it will appear on the Andrew Ashling Author Page in 1-3 days. I'll monitor this change to ensure it appears on time, and will contact you if there's any delay.
> 
> *Also, I'd request you to please let the other authors contact us and we can add the book to their pages, we aren't able to add the book manually as it might be added to someone else's page with the same name.*





Jena H said:


> All the more experienced peeps on this page might already know this, but like a doofus newb I just learned yesterday that just because a book is free in the US doesn't mean it's free in other countries.  What a muddle that could be!


I sent out my newsletter, and I got the same question from an Australian fan. The only thing we can do is explain it to them.

I mentioned in my newsletter that the book was free on "Amazon (most regions)."


----------



## Frank Zubek

I'm assuming this of course but from what I have read online about amazon ( the few bits of negative press they do get) the poor staff is overworked throughout the year

Now, throw in the fact its the holidays plus the fact by making our little book free won't add to their (amazon) cut....well, there's little incentive to be in a hurry to make the change in every venue.

And yeah... someone here mentioned they WILL get something from the networking aspect of the project since many of us are very active on amazon and the more people are aware of the book and CAN get it for free means a number of them will buy something from a number of the authors within means that...long term....amazon will be pretty happy with us.

Still.... the holidays are what's slowing things down me thinks.
I could be wrong but I do think the timing is a factor. 
Don't get me wrong--Christmas is the perfect time to be doing this but I feel there are a few other variables involved with the infrastructure we're using ( which is natural for this time of year) and we have to be patient.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Don't forget to "like" the face book page and start sharing it
We can at least reach those who want the book in areas were it IS free.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stories-on-the-Go/382254991944190?pnref=lhc

Also-- I have to work today and then again tomorrow morning so I may not be able to be back online til Monday evening ( in case anyone has a question or something about the face book page)


----------



## Cherise

ruecole said:


> I had to reclaim it on Author Central tonight. Something obviously glitched. But it's still free and showing a ranking of #45, so that's the most important thing, right?
> 
> Rue


Right!


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #42 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> 
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


Andrew,

When I click on the anthology in your signature, it just enlarges the picture! It doesn't click me through to the Zon.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Cherise Kelley said:


> Andrew,
> 
> When I click on the anthology in your signature, it just enlarges the picture! It doesn't click me through to the Zon.


Since you advised us not to put the book in our signature before it went free, I removed the link.

Forgot to put it back in. 

ETA:

Fixed.


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Since you advised us not to put the book in our signature before it went live, I removed the link.
> 
> Forgot to put it back in.


LOL!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Andrew Ashling said:


> The anthology was featured on One Hundred Free Books: http://ohfb.com/blog/2014/12/20/3-free-kindle-books-and-2-kindle-book-deals-122014-evening/
> It was also in their mailing.


Very nice.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

For those who haven't tweeted about the book yet (or who are not afraid to spam-light their followers):

https://twitter.com/hashtag/StoriesOnTheGo?src=hash

You just have to click the retweet button.


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> For those who haven't tweeted about the book yet (or who are not afraid to spam-light their followers):
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/StoriesOnTheGo?src=hash
> 
> You just have to click the retweet button.


Don't forget the Twitter blast on December 26!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

My blogpost about _Stories on the Go_.


----------



## theaatkinson

Hmmm. Today the book disappeared from my shelf. Did it happen to anyone else? It's not listed in my author central anymore...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

We're over 7,000 downloads.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #53 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies



theaatkinson said:


> Hmmm. Today the book disappeared from my shelf. Did it happen to anyone else? It's not listed in my author central anymore...


KDP made a mistake. You have to reclaim it.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Just reclaimed and sent out another tweet: 
#FREE #1 anthology on Amazon "Stories on the Go" http://www.amazon.com/Stories-Go-Very-Short-Authors-ebook/dp/B00R1GECO6/ &#8230; 101 authors' stories #ASMSG #freebooks

Plus, I attached a photo of it using this code:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61BCfNaE5AL.jpg


----------



## momilp

I was wondering about the disappearing act myself. I'll go reclaim it again.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Frank Zubek

OKay, so the weekends over and a number of you 101 writers ( and all Kboarders) are back here in the thread to catch up

I took it upon myself to create a face book page for the book and I'm asking as many of you as you'd like
to "like" the page so we can get the word out there

We're doing something right because Andrew says we have 7,000 downloads to date

Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stories-on-the-Go/382254991944190?pnref=lhc


----------



## theaatkinson

Frank Zubek said:


> OKay, so the weekends over and a number of you 101 writers ( and all Kboarders) are back here in the thread to catch up
> 
> I took it upon myself to create a face book page for the book and I'm asking as many of you as you'd like
> to "like" the page so we can get the word out there
> 
> We're doing something right because Andrew says we have 7,000 downloads to date
> 
> Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stories-on-the-Go/382254991944190?pnref=lhc


liked and shared the post.


----------



## theaatkinson

google plused it and tweeted, Andrew. great post.



Andrew Ashling said:


> My blogpost about _Stories on the Go_.


----------



## elalond

Liked the facebook page. Thank you for making it.

Have also contacted the Author Central Team about the glitch of disappearing authors names and this is the reply:



> We appreciate you letting us know "Stories on the Go" wasn't appearing in your Author Central account. It appears due to technical error the book got deleted from all the contributor's pages. I've now added your book to your bibliography and it will appear on your Author Page in 1-3 days. I'll monitor this change to ensure it appears on time, and will contact you if there's any delay.
> 
> Regarding adding you to the *"More About the Author" section, please know that the "More About the Author" section can display up to 16 contributors for each title*, and we aren't able to edit the order of contributors at this time. This order is re-determined each time an additional contributor adds the book to a bibliography. If all of the contributors aren't already listed, it's possible that the order displayed can change again in the future.
> 
> Please understand our limitations, further, I've also passed your feedback to the concerned team -- comments like yours help shape how we think about and plan future changes and improvements to the site. We hope to expand this feature in the future.
> 
> *I'd request you to please let the other authors contact us and we can add the book to their pages, we aren't able to add the book manually as it might be added to someone else's page with the same name.*
> 
> We appreciate your understanding and hope to seeing you again soon.


Don't know what the "to add the book manually" means, probably they can't do it on their own, since they might add it to somebody else with the same name.


----------



## Sam Kates

It's free at last in the UK.


----------



## tiffanycherney

Sam Kates said:


> It's free at last in the UK.


Hurray! Now hopefully that means everywhere else has it free too, or they're not too far behind now.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Sam Kates said:


> It's free at last in the UK.


Hu-bl**dy-ray, about time!

Now we can start promoting it


----------



## Sam Kates

I've been checking all day - I was in work and didn't want to be.  

It went free around 3:30 this afternoon. Some of my colleagues immediately downloaded it so now I keep checking to see if its ranking is showing - not yet.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Yay.  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,897 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #10 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
    #11 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Good to know!  I've now got my copy & I've updated my Facebook post to include the UK Amazon link.


----------



## Evenstar

Me too, spreading the uk link all over town


----------



## K. D.

And it is free on Amazon.de


----------



## Andrew Ashling

KarinD said:


> And it is free on Amazon.de


Endlich.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Et vive la France *libre*.


----------



## K. D.

Don't know if it helped, but (as there is no price match link on DE) I clicked the link where it asks to report bad formatting. At the list I choose 'else' and put 'pricing' in the subject line. Then I asked why they expect me to pay for the book if it is free on: ... (list with all links to all free retailers)

May be this helps in CA, AUS, MX, ES, NL, IT, to get it free, also.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Stories on the Go_ went free in Canada.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,065 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## theaatkinson

sweet. just grabbed a copy and sent out a tweet.


----------



## Sam Kates

Yay! We've hit number 1 in Anthologies in the UK. Number 200 overall.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*US*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #140 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections

*UK*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #163 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections

*Germany*

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #1.738 Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 - Kostenfrei in Kindle-Shop)

Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Populare Belletristik > Anthologien

*Australia*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #15,590 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#77 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#2083 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction

*Canada*

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #773 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies

Nothing in *France* and the *Netherlands*. And Japan... well, see for yourself:

*Japan*

おすすめ度： カスタマーレビューを書きませんか？

画像に対するフィードバックを提供する、またはさらに安い価格について知らせる


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> *Japan*
> 
> おすすめ度： カスタマーレビューを書きませんか？
> 
> 画像に対するフィードバックを提供する、またはさらに安い価格について知らせる


WOW !!! THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!!!


----------



## theaatkinson

holy smokes! is the twitter blast tomorrow?


----------



## Cherise

theaatkinson said:


> holy smokes! is the twitter blast tomorrow?


YES!


----------



## Cherise

theaatkinson said:


> holy smokes! is the twitter blast tomorrow?


The idea is to get our hashtag to trend:

#StoriesOnTheGo

So include #StoriesOnTheGo in whatever you Tweet tomorrow! Also, someone mentioned trying to get all our Tweets inside the same hour&#8230; How about 6-7 pm London time?


----------



## Scottish Lass

Cherise Kelley said:


> The idea is to get our hashtag to trend:
> 
> #StoriesOnTheGo
> 
> So include #StoriesOnTheGo in whatever you Tweet tomorrow! Also, someone mentioned trying to get all our Tweets inside the same hour... How about 6-7 pm London time?


Ooh, I'm glad I noticed this 

Will try and remember to check back in at tea-time


----------



## theaatkinson

scheduled a tweet for 2 pm my time (I think London 6 pm.) I'm Atlantic Standard


----------



## hardnutt

Done some shares and tweets already. Wrote a blog post and sent out a newsletter.

Will start again at 6.00 p m.


----------



## Cherise

One more hour and 15 minutes, right?


----------



## hardnutt

Done tweets with links to com, co.uk and ca. With hashtag #StoriesOnTheGo.

How often should we repeat?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Let's no forget to favorite each other's tweets.


----------



## Sam Kates

Favourited those I saw and retweeted some, but don't want to do overdo it and pee people off.


----------



## ruecole

Tweeted and retweeted and favourited other people's tweets. 

Rue


----------



## hardnutt

ruecole said:


> Tweeted and retweeted and favourited other people's tweets.
> 
> Rue


+1


----------



## Scottish Lass

Just realised the time    and did a tweet and some favouriting.


----------



## MarilynVix

Started tweeting about Stories on the Go. Now, if I can just figure how to put it in my signature. If I have energy, I'll try working on a blog entry later today.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Meanwhile in France:


----------



## momilp

Sent my tweet with image


----------



## theaatkinson

favorite and Rt'd a bunch, but my hashtag stream for #storiesonthego doesn't seem all that streamy...am I using the right one?


----------



## ruecole




----------



## ruecole

Maybe we should try again in the new year when everyone is back on the boards?

Rue


----------



## Cherise

Andrew Ashling said:


> Let's no forget to favorite each other's tweets.


Done!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tweeted a bit late and favourited all tweets I saw. Sorry, I forgot this earlier.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## tiffanycherney

Matthew W. Grant said:


> Tweeted & favorited. I only saw about 10 Tweets when I clicked on and searched the hashtag. Is that what others saw too? I don't know if hashtag searches actually catch everything out there.


I see a few more than that, but oddly I don't see the one I did during the initial time for the tweet blast so I'm not sure how accurate that is being right now since I can see the one I did a few days ago and all I did was copy and paste that one.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

ruecole said:


> Maybe we should try again in the new year when everyone is back on the boards?
> 
> Rue


Oh yes, please. I'm too in-between this week to stay focused on anything but food and family.


----------



## Cherise

ruecole said:


> Maybe we should try again in the new year when everyone is back on the boards?
> 
> Rue


Sure!


----------



## JETaylor

This is the first time I've checked the boards since early on the 24th. I haven't opened my computer since then. So sorry I missed the tweetblast. I will be back home after new years, so doing a coordinated tweetblast then I will be in.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Matthew W. Grant said:


> ...I only see my own most recent one, too, not the others I did a few days ago.
> 
> The mysteries of Twitter!


Look at me, about to sound like I know all about Twitter... IME Twitter only 'saves' about 3 days worth of tweets. So searches only show the most recent stuff, not historic.

In my last job, I did find a social media search site (can't remember the name) that would find old tweets for you, and if you scroll down someone's timeline you can see older stuff, but I think the Twitter search only shows recent.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Just to make certain, because you people are far too intelligent to make the basic mistake I used to make:

You didn't forget to click "*All*" at the top of the results page, did you?



> Results for #StoriesOnTheGo
> Top / All​


----------



## Lisa Grace

Can we pick another date Let's just call this first one a test run.


----------



## tiffanycherney

Andrew Ashling said:


> Just to make certain, because you people are far too intelligent to make the basic mistake I used to make:
> 
> You didn't forget to click "*All*" at the top of the results page, did you?


*Whistles*



LisaGrace said:


> Can we pick another date Let's just call this first one a test run.


That sounds like a plan.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

LisaGrace said:


> Can we pick another date Let's just call this first one a test run.


Good idea, Lisa.

Why don't we decide begin January when everyone is sober again has more time?

I could send everyone an email from the Indanth gmail account with the date and time.


----------



## Cherise

LisaGrace said:


> Can we pick another date Let's just call this first one a test run.





Andrew Ashling said:


> Good idea, Lisa.
> 
> Why don't we decide begin January when everyone is sober again has more time?
> 
> I could send everyone an email from the Indanth gmail account with the date and time.


Good ideas, both of you. Andrew could also include instructions such as:

Use our hashtag #StoriesOnTheGo and link to the book on whatever vendor you like and Tweet whatever else you want. A picture is often effective at getting attention.

The idea is to get our hashtag to trend. If you see a trending hashtag that our book fits in with, then include it, too. For example, if #HughHowie is trending.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## MarilynVix

Cherise Kelley said:


> Good ideas, both of you. Andrew could also include instructions such as:
> 
> Use our hashtag #StoriesOnTheGo and link to the book on whatever vendor you like and Tweet whatever else you want. A picture is often effective at getting attention.
> 
> The idea is to get our hashtag to trend. If you see a trending hashtag that our book fits in with, then include it, too. For example, if #HughHowie is trending.


I found that a good one that trends a lot is #amwriting. I included a tweet about this project taking a year to organize and put together on the writing board, and it's off and running. Other writers check that hashtag too. Tweeter changes a lot and fast, esp. the trends. So, you have to watch them through the day sometimes. Right now, FiveAmericanWords is trending. A lot come from the show @midnight. So, sometimes you have to wait for a trend get going. Plus, I included #kindle as another hashtag. It might not be trending, but it will reach the people who just got a kindle.


----------



## momilp

And here is my blog post  http://monicalaporta.com/2014/12/27/stories-on-the-go-101-very-short-stories-by-101-authors/


----------



## MarilynVix

Here's my blog post:
Stories On the GO! Released
http://wp.me/p3J0vX-6X


----------



## Selina Fenech

Sorry I missed the twitter blast. I've been off the net since the 20th and only just home and catching up today. I'll join in if we do another! Good to see it still ranking well and with 7 good reviews on the US site now! Even the 3 star review is quite positive (and will totally sell the book to people who like paranormal/horror/etc stuff!).


----------



## AnyaWrites

Selina Fenech said:


> Sorry I missed the twitter blast. I've been off the net since the 20th and only just home and catching up today. I'll join in if we do another! Good to see it still ranking well and with 7 good reviews on the US site now! Even the 3 star review is quite positive (and will totally sell the book to people who like paranormal/horror/etc stuff!).


Ditto.  I can't believe I missed the first one! Looked like fun.


----------



## Nadia Nader

This is amazing! Thanks for all the hard work Andrew & co.!


----------



## Cherise

9 reviews on .com now! The last 2 were posted in the last hour.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Cherise Kelley said:


> 9 reviews on .com now! The last 2 were posted in the last hour.


10 now.


----------



## Selina Fenech

11 reviews now. It's awesome to see it being so well received. Roughly how many copies have gone out into the world now, Andrew?


----------



## A.A

11 reviews - how cool is that? 

(Am unsure why the 3-star review is being downvoted. It's actually a helpful review. She/he doesn't like horror & fantasy.)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Selina Fenech said:


> 11 reviews now. It's awesome to see it being so well received. Roughly how many copies have gone out into the world now, Andrew?



Amazon com13,979​Amazon UK1,107​Amazon DE30​Amazon FR12​Amazon ES1​Amazon IT1​Amazon IN13​Amazon CA42​Amazon AU10​*TOTAL**15.195*​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Well done, everybody.

I'm pretty sure the IT download/sale was via my blog, cause I noticed that someone clicked on the Amazon.it link for the anthology and I know I have a regular Italian reader.


----------



## theaatkinson

lovely reviews. Thanks to all the KBoarders who downloaded and reviewed. woot


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

It has *finally* gone free in the antipodes


----------



## cinisajoy

theaatkinson said:


> lovely reviews. Thanks to all the KBoarders who downloaded and reviewed. woot


You are very welcome. I think I was 2nd or 3rd reviewer.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

We've got our first review on Amazon UK. Yay.


----------



## K. D.

He he, today my mail included an amazon recommendation of twelve books. "Stories on the Go" was the first in the line


----------



## Andrew Ashling

KarinD said:


> He he, today my mail included an amazon recommendation of twelve books. "Stories on the Go" was the first in the line


I got a similar (the same?) mail.

Let's hope they didn't send it only to us, contributing authors.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Okay guys and gals
Holidays are over
The only distraction we face now is everyone siting in front of the big screen TV and flipping channels. Its soooooooo much easier than reading a book

We have to remind them that reading is FUN
We also need to remind them this anthology is FREE
Yeah we got nearly 8,000 downloads but there's so many more out there who got new kindles and iPads-- 

Lets hunt them down and get downloads


----------



## MarilynVix

I had a question. I know we were talking earlier in the thread about who would be listing on the big bargain sites like ENT and BookBub. Is that still happening? Do we have to wait for a certain amount of reviews before it can be submitted?


----------



## Jos Van Brussel

Just saw this now. Congrats! The book looks great!


----------



## Scottish Lass

I was just poking about in AuthorCentral fixing stuff on my series, and clicked through to Stories on the Go, where I noticed that someone has put this under 'About the Author':


> Yes, I'm one of the 101 authors in this anthology of very short stories. In a book with Hugh Howey! Fame. At last!


  

Doesn't appear to show on the book's pages on COM or UK but it made me smile


----------



## MarilynVix

I've put out a blurb in my January newsletter. I blogged about this anthology late December and Tweeted/Facebooked. Is there anything else any of the 101 authors can do to promote? OR anyone that would like to promote?   Any word on a Bookbub or ENT promotion? After all this work, I'd hate to see the anthology lose its momentum.


----------



## cinisajoy

Oh wow.  I am listed on the book's page as a highlighted review.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Frank Zubek said:


> Okay guys and gals
> Holidays are over
> The only distraction we face now is everyone siting in front of the big screen TV and flipping channels. Its soooooooo much easier than reading a book
> 
> We have to remind them that reading is FUN
> We also need to remind them this anthology is FREE
> Yeah we got nearly 8,000 downloads but there's so many more out there who got new kindles and iPads--
> 
> Lets hunt them down and get downloads


Keep it going folks. A bunch of folks are still stuck indoors with a number of cool distractions at their fingertips ( like TV) but a good number of them still have iPads and kindles they got as gifts. Don't let them put those down and collect dust. Remind them that the book is out there and ready to read ( and emphasize its absolutely FREE too)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

BTW, today Amazon sent me a mail, asking me to review _Stories On The Go_. Uhm, dudes, I'm pretty sure it's against your TOS for a contributor to review an anthology they have contributed to.


----------



## Frank Zubek

I notice on this very page up yonder Andrew said we had 15 K downloads as of December 30 so lets make a private goal between us to at least hit 20 K by doing another big push on all of our facebooks etc

remember-- if they aren't aware its available ( many folks have short memories) as WELL as the fact its FREE they won't have a reason to click to it to grab a copy

I think it'd be nice to hit 20 K downloads before it gets crowded out by a number of new story collections ( some of which are also free)


----------



## ruecole

I got one, too. (Not today, a few weeks back.)

They also keep trying to sell me my novel. I already bought it, guys!

  

Rue


----------



## Frank Zubek

CoraBuhlert said:


> BTW, today Amazon sent me a mail, asking me to review _Stories On The Go_. Uhm, dudes, I'm pretty sure it's against your TOS for a contributor to review an anthology they have contributed to.


you'd think as huge as they are and with the technology available they'd be sure to set it up so the 101 authors IN the book don't get such an email ( in case one or two are unaware they shouldn't post a review- as well meaning as it might be intended)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Well, they also send me e-mails advertising my own books to me on occasion, so I guess their systems don't necessarily cross-reference authors and customers.


----------



## Frank Zubek

Hey Andrew    got an update on download totals? Curious


----------



## MarilynVix

Frank Zubek said:


> Hey Andrew got an update on download totals? Curious


I second that request. I'm really curious to see how many people have downloaded it. I've also noticed it's still in the top 1 or 2 in anthologies in a couple of categories. 
Plus, I was still wondering about plans to promote maybe on Bookpub or ENT? Who would do the listing?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Frank Zubek said:


> Hey Andrew got an update on download totals? Curious





MarilynVix said:


> I second that request. I'm really curious to see how many people have downloaded it. I've also noticed it's still in the top 1 or 2 in anthologies in a couple of categories.
> Plus, I was still wondering about plans to promote maybe on Bookpub or ENT? Who would do the listing?


I'll get on to it. 

I too noticed the book keeps a high ranking, so I wasn't too worried.

Most reviews seem to indicate we accomplished what we set out to do: have people read outside their usual authors and comfort zone without making them regret the time spent doing so.

Meanwhile, other people can maybe chime in about whether we should do a (second) twitter blast, and BookBub and ENT.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Google Docs spreadsheet of downloads up until today.


----------



## Sam Kates

Over 26,000... fantastic!


----------



## Sapphire

Excellent news!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Taking into account we published 6 weeks ago... 

I wish my permafree had that many downloads.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Sam Kates said:


> Over 26,000... fantastic!


Sweet!


----------



## Lisa Grace

That's wonderful.


----------



## hardnutt

That's amazing, Andrew. I just checked my mailchimp again and my newsletter had 45.5% opens and 15% clicks, which is double what my list usually achieves!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

hardnutt said:


> That's amazing, Andrew. I just checked my mailchimp again and my newsletter had 45.5% opens and 15% clicks, which is double what my list usually achieves!


I'm glad for you, Geraldine. 

I really think our "formula" worked. Short stories which ask only a small investment of time from the reader, which in it's turn will make them more willing to try out something new. If they like it they have a small overview of what other stuff the author has written... and a link to their website.

I also love the variety, and the fact that everyone involved was broadminded enough so that we didn't get bogged down in discussions which kind of stories we would allow or not. And I appreciate the fact that for some this may have meant taking a risk being associated with stories far out of their genre.

I think we've got wonderful reviews as well. In an anthology as diverse as ours some stories are bound to disappoint some readers. Most of them got that this is inherent to the nature of this particular anthology, and even the low star reviews sometimes mention they found a gem here and there.

I'm also surprised that the downloads are still going strong. Eventually they will slow down, but, hey, the work is done and the book has an unlimited shelf-life (for all practical purposes). It's really a "set & forget" promotion.

I think we should all be grateful that Hugh Howey wanted to take part in this anthology. Among all of us, he was the one with the least to gain and the most to lose. To a great degree the success of this book is thanks to his name. Not to mention that he was _the first_ to mention _Stories on the Go_ on his blog. At his level of success, I imagine you have barely time to breathe. He could easily have pleaded lack of time. But he didn't. Which makes him, in my eyes at least, an Author and a Gentleman.


----------



## Sam Kates

Everything Andrew said.


----------



## Lisa Grace

I think it will keep going strong. The length is decent, the wide variety of authors and genres means there is something a reader is bound to like.  
I love doing writing projects as part of a group, because writing itself is so isolating. 
At this point, I only write sci fi as flash fiction because I've got four other series to wrap up, but I grew up reading Ray Bradbury short stories and Isaac Aismov flash, so it's close to my heart, plus, I love developing worlds based on science. 
A flash fiction piece is a writing project I can knock out in an hour and also fully edit.


----------



## Cherise

Yep, everything Andrew said.

Thank you, Hugh. Your name on this book is doing more for it than Bookbub ever could.


----------



## hardnutt

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hugh Howey, an Author and a Gentleman.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## MarilynVix

Andrew Ashling said:


> Google Docs spreadsheet of downloads up until today.


I love the downloads from countries like Spain, France, Germany, India and Mexico. I love reaching markets globally. 26,000 downloads is fantastic. Maybe the word of mouth will continue and keep it up there. I remember when Hugh came up with the idea, and it was so fabulous for all of us to try something together. Way too much fun. I know it might be too early to ask, but I've been seeing readers post about this question:

Are we planning on a second anthology? It took a year to get this one finished. Should we start planning now? I'd love to do another. ;-)


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Wow, congratulations! Your immediate success with this is awesome! Cool book cover, too. I downloaded a copy.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

MarilynVix said:


> Are we planning on a second anthology? It took a year to get this one finished. Should we start planning now? I'd love to do another. ;-)


If you do a second anthology, I'd love to join in. I was soooooo sorry I missed the first one.


----------



## 68564

MarilynVix said:


> Are we planning on a second anthology? It took a year to get this one finished. Should we start planning now? I'd love to do another. ;-)


I think you just gave Andrew a heart attack.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I really wanted to take part in this and signed up in the beginning, but initial plans seemed to flounder and then I lost track of the threads. So if there's another one, I'd love to be part.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I updated the Google Docs spreadsheet of downloads.

Two days ago we were at 26,400 something downloads. We now are at 27,000+. Or about 250+ downloads a day.

By the way, I'm game for a second edition if you are (and if you still want me to coordinate this thing). 

First, I'd like to get an idea of who's in.


----------



## SarahCarter

I'd be interested. If I can think up a suitable story, of course.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

VydorScope said:


> I think you just gave Andrew a heart attack.


I've recovered, though.


----------



## K. D.

Well, if there are people interested in a part II it may be perhaps better to open a thread titled "Stories on the go part II".
It can be some members don't watch this thread because they did not participate?


----------



## Jena H

Andrew Ashling said:


> I updated the Google Docs spreadsheet of downloads.
> 
> Two days ago we were at 26,400 something downloads. We now are at 27,000+. Or about 250+ downloads a day.
> 
> By the way, I'm game for a second edition if you are (and if you still want me to coordinate this thing).
> 
> First, I'd like to get an idea of who's in.


Brave man!!  At least now you have experience on your side, that would definitely make things easier all the way around. (I'm assuming.  )


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Jena H said:


> Brave man!!  At least now you have experience on your side, that would definitely make things easier all the way around. (I'm assuming.  )


Yeah... I've made my share of mistakes and I've been taking notes. 



KarinD said:


> Well, if there are people interested in a part II it may be perhaps better to open a thread titled "Stories on the go part II".
> It can be some members don't watch this thread because they did not participate?


Yep... as soon as some more veterans have chimed in.


----------



## Nadia Nader

I would totally be in for a second one


----------



## Lisa Grace

Count me in for a second one. This time I'll write one about my angels.


----------



## K. D.

Don't know if I can be on board, I've had surgery on my wrist last week, and am in for a 6-week cast, starting Friday ... Following this it's surgery on my knuckels mid April. ... But I try.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

K. D. said:


> Don't know if I can be on board, I've had surgery on my wrist last week, and am in for a 6-week cast, starting Friday ... Following this it's surgery on my knuckels mid April. ... But I try.


First of all: get well soon... but there will be plenty of time, I think., since we'll be aiming for a release in the second half of the year.


----------



## momilp

I'm in!


----------



## Philip Harris

I'd be in for a second on.


----------



## 68564

Andrew Ashling said:


> Yeah... I've made my share of mistakes and I've been taking notes.
> 
> Yep... as soon as some more veterans have chimed in.


If you do, link in this thread so we can find it


----------



## beccaprice

If it's second half of the year, I think I can do it.


----------



## Melisse

I'm in!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I'm up for a second one.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I have quite a few projects on at the moment, but if it's not for a few months, I'll have another go!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Name suggestion: _More Stories on the Go_ Add word & just change color cover.


----------



## ruecole

Me too! 

Rue


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Okay then...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207538.0.html


----------



## JETaylor

I'd be totally in for another one too.


----------



## Cherise

Lisa Grace said:


> Name suggestion: _More Stories on the Go_ Add word & just change color cover.


Love it, and of course I want in! 

Word to the wise, though: unless Hugh is in, the second one won't be downloading nearly so fast. Don't want anyone to be disappointed.


----------



## K. D.

Andrew Ashling said:


> Okay then...
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207538.0.html


New thread for new project 
Let's this one retire?


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

I'm certainly up for another volume.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Sorry if I'm being a dumb with my searching, but did this ever get published to Google Play?


----------



## SarahCarter

Just saw a new review from a 13 year old kid who bought the book, and it made me think that we could probably do with a "Contains mature content" warning in the blurb.


----------



## Joel Ansel

I'm in again.


----------



## theaatkinson

I can be in if there's still time...


----------



## 68564

Guys.,, this thread is dead, go to http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207538.0.html


----------

